# Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!



## oh-nemo (30. August 2004)

Moin Leute,
habt Ihr lust mal im Dezember (Sonntag,der 5.12.04)ein Voll-Charter auf der MS Forelle mitzumachen?
Irgendwie müssen wir das doch hinbekommen!!!
Ich weiss auch garnicht wieviele Angler Captain-Bernhard für ein Voll-Charter benötigt,(inzwischen weiss ich es und zwar 41 Leute)aber das bekomme ich auch noch raus. :q
Alle die Lust haben mitzumachen sollen sich hier eintragen.
Ich werde die Namen der Angler auf #1 stetig aktuallisieren 

So noch was zur Bezahlung des Kutters.
Hab mich mal bei einer "Höheren Instanz"  schlau gemacht.
Ich gehe mal davon aus das wir 41 Leute werden.
Bei 41 Teilnehmern ist dann auch schluss.Ohne wenn und aber.Weil wir noch Spass haben wollen.Wenn es nur 38 oder 39 werden sollten muß halt jeder noch nen €uro rauflegen.
Da das ein Voll-Charter ist muß ich als "Anstifter" dem Käptn die 1600,- €
bezahlen wenn ich den Kutter für den Tag Miete,klar. Um nicht selber auf irgendeiner "restsumme"hängenzubleiben hab ich mir mal einen Tip geholt wie sowas abläuft.
Die Anmeldung der Teilnehmer läuft bis mitte September.
Zahlungsziel ist 14 Tage also ca. 1. Oktober.
Wer bis dann kein Geld auf mein Kto. überwiesen hat dessen Platz wird neu verkauft.Sollten es zuviele sein müsste man mit Bernhard sprechen was dann zu machen ist.Evtl Teil-Charter.
Ich hoffe das es alles reibungslos über die Bühne geht.
Kto.Nr. von mir sende ich mitte Sept. an die Teilnehmer per PN.
Hat jemand noch einen Vorschlag wie man das sonst anders machen kann,bitte melden. 
Achso falls es der eine oder andere noch nicht weiss 41 Angler x 39,- € =1599,- ,also 1,- € bleibt über,den bekommt Aaaaaalglatze für seinen Pokal 



Teilnehmer: ( Alle haben inzwischen bezahlt)
Der Tour ist nix mehr im Wege :q

1. oh-nemo (ich) - Bez.
2. norge-klaus - Bez.
3. laggo - Bez.
4. Sylverpasi - Bez.
5. Aaaaalglatze oder wie? - Bez.
6. Hendrik - Bez.
7. Bootsmann HH - Bez.
8. Hayabusa - Bez.
9. + 10. Honeyball & 1 Angler -Bez.
11,12,13. Ralle & 2 Angler - Bez.
14. MiCo - Bez.
15. Hornhecht Eutin - Bez.
16. Cpt. Haddock - Bez.
17. Japan Rot - Bez.
18.+19. Ersatzangler (Das Lo + Bulli ) Bez.
20. 21.+22. Wombat + 2 Angler - Bez.
23. Stadtmaus - Bez.
24. Siver (Ralle) - Bez.
25. Keule  - Bez.
26. Pitus 02- Bez.
27. Seeteufelfreund - Bez.
28. Alf Stone - Bez.
29. Friedhelm (Kumpel von Ralle) - Bez.
30. Meeresangler-oh - Bez.
31. Hinnerk - Bez.
32. Tackle- Bez.
33. Jirko - Bez.
34. Medo - Bez.
35. Reppi - Bez.
36. Medo Observer   (Andreas Thomsen) - Bez.
37. Angelfiete - Bez.
38. tom (Kumpel von MiCo) - Bez.
39. Jörg (Kumpel von Hornhechteutin) - Bez.
40. STeVie - Bez.
41. Angelcarsten - Bez.


----------



## norge_klaus (30. August 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Super Idee ! Ich bin dabei !  :z  :z  :z


----------



## freibadwirt (30. August 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hätte auch große Lust.

Auch 750 km wären mir nicht zu weit .:z :z :z :z :z


----------



## Pete (30. August 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

by the way...wochenenden sind wohl bei ihm dieses jahr so gut wie komplett ausgebucht...hat mir karsten berlin vertellt...


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (30. August 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hy Leute, 

es gibt für 04 nur noch 2 WE-Termine für Charter : den 5.12. und 12.12. 
Wenn Ihr Lust habt, ruft morgen mal im Büro an.

Gruß

Bernhard  ##


----------



## freibadwirt (30. August 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hallo 

muß es denn ein Wochenende sein ?   #c


----------



## oh-nemo (30. August 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				MS FORELLE Kpt. schrieb:
			
		

> Hy Leute,
> 
> es gibt für 04 nur noch 2 WE-Termine für Charter : den 5.12. und 12.12.
> Wenn Ihr Lust habt, ruft morgen mal im Büro an.
> ...


Dann müssen wir das Nov.WE halt in den Dez. verlegen 
Mal im ernst.
Hab mich eben mit Bernhard Kurzgeschlossen,41 Leute müssen wir werden damit wir nicht mehr als 39€ bezahlen.(Vollcharter kostet 1600 €)Der Preis ist mehr als O.K.,wenn man die Qualität des Captains und seiner Crew kennt #6
Ich bin der erste.
Ich würde sagen wir lassen das erstmal bis mitte Sept.laufen um zu sehen wie die Resonanz so ist und ob sich das ganze lohnt,(Personenzahl-mäßig)


----------



## Ossipeter (30. August 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hätte auch Interesse, wenn ich mitfahren könnte!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Das ist der einzige (mir bekannte) Fehler auf der Forelle:
Ist immer so schwierig Platz zu kriegen)


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. August 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Jörg, hier Jörg.
Ich habe das Thema mal oben festgehalten damit das nicht zu schnell nach unten verschwindet ok?  #h


----------



## Laggo (30. August 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Da bin ich natürlich auch dabei #a 
Kannst mich eintragen!

Gruß Laggo


----------



## oh-nemo (30. August 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Jörg, hier Jörg.
> Ich habe das Thema mal oben festgehalten damit das nicht zu schnell nach unten verschwindet ok?  #h


SPITZE !!!


----------



## oh-nemo (30. August 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Wie schon erwähnt schreibe ich die Teilnehmer in #1 dieses Threads rein.
Liebe Teilnehmer,bitte nicht schreiben ,"hätte Lust" oder "wäre schön" SONDER BITTE KONKRETE ZUSAGEN.
Nur so kann ich/wir sehen ob das Schiff voll wird und wir den Voll-Charter hinbekommen. O.K.? Vielleicht schaffen wir die benötigten 41 Angler.
Bis dann #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. August 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Na Jörch. Da wäre mir dieser Thread doch fast durch die Lappen gegangen. Selbstverständlich bin ICH auch dabei, wenn genug Leute dabei sind.


----------



## oh-nemo (30. August 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Na Jörch. Da wäre mir dieser Thread doch fast durch die Lappen gegangen. Selbstverständlich bin ICH auch dabei, wenn genug Leute dabei sind.


Dennis das war doch klar,hätte Dich sowiso eingetragen


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. August 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Siehst wohl. Da brauche ich gar keinen Satz zu schreiben. Das ist doch ein Selbstgänger sowas #6.


----------



## Agalatze (31. August 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

also ich bin auf jedenfall mit am start !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
oh nemo musst mich sofort eintragen ok ?
diesmal möchte ich mir das nicht entgehen lassen


----------



## oh-nemo (31. August 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Aaaaalglatze,schon passiert


----------



## Agalatze (31. August 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

na bombig !!!
dann kanns ja losgehen. ist das denn morgen oder erst übermorgen ???
bin schon ganz heiß


----------



## Hendrik (31. August 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moinsen!!
Also, ich bin dabei !!! Habe aber nur am Wochenende Zeit !
Gruß,
Hendrik


----------



## Karstein (31. August 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Vielleicht ein kleiner Tipp von mir - ich fand es neulich mit 34 Anglern noch grad angenehm, da standen wir nicht Schulter an Schulter. Überlegt euch mal, ob ihr nicht für diesen Komfort und nur 35 Teilnehmern zwar 46 Euro zahlt, aber weniger Tängeleien und mehr Platz zum Bewegen (Dezember = schlotter) habt?

Mich juckt´s ja auch in den Fingern, aber ich könnte für uns erst später (November)zusagen...


----------



## Bootsmann HH (31. August 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin!

Bin auch gern dabei! Denke, dass es sich um ein Wochenende handelt - oder? Wenn WE, dann ist "bootsmann HH" auf jeden Fall dabei!

Grüße aus Hamburg - bootsmann HH


----------



## Bootsmann HH (31. August 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Nochmal - Moin!

Wenn das nicht richtig rübergekommen ist: bin 100% dabei und bitte um Eintragung in die Liste!!!

Danke & Grüße - bootsmann HH


----------



## langelandsklaus (31. August 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Wann ist denn nun der Termin ??? #c


----------



## Hayabusa (31. August 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

wäre auch mit von der partie


----------



## Honeyball (31. August 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Du kannst auf jeden Fall noch zwei Personen aus Dortmund fest einplanen.

Wir würden auch ein paar Euronen mehr zahlen, wenn dafür das Schiff nicht ganz so voll ist.

Wenn noch mehr Leute aus unserer Gegend mitwollen, könnten wir eine Fahrgemeinschaft (Nichtraucher) bilden. Dann bitte PM an mich.


----------



## ralle (31. August 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Ich sage hiermit auch zu !!  
Können auch (Noch)Nichtboardies mit ?  Dann hätte ich 
noch 2 Mann.


Werden die Plätze ausgelost oder wie läuft das ab?  Bitte nicht mit Knüppel anbinden o.ä.


----------



## MiCo (31. August 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

wäre auch mit dabei,

allerdings möchte ich doch auch bitten die plätze zu verlosen und wenn möglich während des angelns 1 oder 2 Platzwechsel durchzuführen.

würde auch mehr zahlen, wenn weniger als 41 mitfahren. war am wochenende nämlich mit weiteren 46 leuten auf der forelle und stand mitschiffs. ist schon nervig, wenn man wenig platz zum angeln hat und einen großteil der angelzeit mit dem entüddeln seiner montage verbringen darf.


----------



## Agalatze (31. August 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

gut dass du das ansprichst. platzwechsel und losen finde ich vorraussetzung.
ist gerecht für jeden


----------



## oh-nemo (31. August 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin,
hab erstmal die "neuen" mit in #1 reingeschrieben.
Freibadwirt,Ossipeter und Karsten Berlin,die zusagen sind noch nicht eindeutig,soll ich Euch mit eintragen ?
@LLKlaus,den Termin müssen wir noch wählen zwischen dem 5.12.04 oder12.12.04,jeweils ein Sonntag.
Plätze werden auf jedenfall durchgetauscht bzw.verlost.Da kann sich jemand mal gedanken machen der sich mit sowas auskennt.Mein interesse und Hauptaugenmerk ist das man einen tollen Tag verbringt,vieleicht mit Fisch belohnt wird und nette Leute kennenlernt.Ich hab keine Ahnung wie man so eine Veranstaltung durchführt aber glaube das wir uns da schon einig werden :q


----------



## oh-nemo (31. August 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Kann mir jemand helfen eine Umfrage zu erstellen ?
Bekomme das nicht hin.
Es geht darum ob  wir am 5.12 oder am 12.12.04 fahren wollen.
Ich wäre ja für den 5.12.04,danach fängt ja schon der "Weinachtsstress" an.


----------



## hornhechteutin (31. August 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Moin ,
es regent hurra  :q , jetzt habe ich etaws Zeit im Board zu stöberund was finde ich da  #c ? Treffen auf der MS-Forelle . Klar bin ich dabei wenn es am 5.12 stattfindet , ab 12.12 muß ich wieder Tannenbäume verkaufen  :q  .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## oh-nemo (31. August 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> es regent hurra  :q , jetzt habe ich etaws Zeit im Board zu stöberund was finde ich da  #c ? Treffen auf der MS-Forelle . Klar bin ich dabei wenn es am 5.12 stattfindet , ab 12.12 muß ich wieder Tannenbäume verkaufen  :q  .
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael


Michael das freut mich das Du mit dabei bist.
Wollen wir den 5.12.2004 als Termin nehmen?Einfach so damit wir wissen WIE,WO & undWANN ????
Wir sind zwar Demokratie gewohnt,aber ich glaube das geht O.K.


----------



## Karstein (31. August 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@ Jörg: neee, warte mal noch mit dem eintragen, ich kann´s definitiv nicht sagen. Tanja und ich würden dann dazustoßen, wenn noch was frei ist (mit einem bisserl Testkrams an Pilkern und Beifängern für alle). Aber wie gesagt, ich muss erst mal meine Zertifizierung heil überstehen Ende Oktober, dann weiß ich, wie´s im Dezember ausschaut.

Aber die Truppe klingt gut - könnten wir u.a. auch mal Hornhechteutin wieder die Pranke schütteln! ;o)))

Gruß

Karstensen


----------



## oh-nemo (31. August 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Karsten,
O.K. Vielleicht klappt es ja doch noch,wäre Prima 
Sind jetzt schon 15 Teilnehmer!!!!!!! #v #v #v


----------



## CptHaddock (31. August 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Yo, hört sich gut an.

Ich bin dabei. Definitive Zusage.

Besten Gruß

Der Cpt.


----------



## pitus02 (31. August 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hallo Leutz !!  #h 

Würde mich gerne mit meinem Kumpel ( Keule ) anmelden  #v  , wir können aber nur am 12.12. ....   ;+


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (31. August 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hy Leute,

eine Vollcharter geht nur noch am 5.12., denn am 12. hat heute schon jemand das Heck gebucht. Wenn, dann muß es schnell gehen. Sonst sind andere dabei, die sicher nicht losen wollen und so.  #c   
Gruß

Bernhard  ##


----------



## ralle (31. August 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Da hat sich ja die Umfrage erledigt "!!

Wenn wir uns nicht sputen ist der 5.12 auch noch weg.


----------



## pitus02 (31. August 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Schade Schade  :z 
Meine Regierung muß am 4+5.12 Arbeiten  :c  :v


----------



## JapanRot (31. August 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

ich bin natürlich auch mit von der Partie ;-)


----------



## Abriß Volker HH (31. August 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hätte Bock mit zu kommen,aber die Forelle wirst Du fürn n Vollcharter dies Jahr nicht mehr bekommen.Übrigens ein Vollcharter auf der MS Forelle kostet 1600 Euro.Das weiß ich weil ich selbst grad n Vollcharter für nachstes Jahr August gebucht habe.Da hat er mir auch erzählt, dass Sie dieses Jahr ganz schön klamm mit Terminen sind.Du kannst das ja mal abchecken.Wenn es klappen sollte bin ich auf jeden Fall+eine Person noch dabei.Kannst dich ja melden.
Bis dahin immer ordentlich Petri!
Abriß Volker HH#g :s


----------



## langelandsklaus (31. August 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Mensch Jörg 5.12.04 würde ich auch gerne kommen - haben da nur ein Problem - Frau muß an dem WE in HH arbeiten und ich muß mal schauen, wo ich meinen kleinen Turbo lasse #c 

Sobald ich was genaueres weiß, melde ich mich !


----------



## Agalatze (1. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@ abriß volker HH
naja wir wissen aber aus erster quelle dass am 5.12 noch ein termin frei ist.
guck mal vier kommentare über deinem


----------



## oh-nemo (1. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Leute das wird ja was,
Bernhard,kannst den Kutter als gebucht ansehen.
Aktuallisieren werd ich Heute Abend wenn ich von der Arbeit zurück bin.
So,muss jetzt los.


----------



## wombat (1. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

#h oh nemo

Dürfen 2Kumpels(nicht Boardis) mit ;+  
weil ich möchte mich und 2Freunde für den 05.12. 100% anmelden.
Gegen Aufpreis bei geringe beteidigung hätten wir nix.

Keine angst beim Organisieren es muß nicht Profi-mäßig ablaufen.
Sehe es als eine Grossssssse Familie Feier, die laufen meisten Urgemütlich ab.
Und jeder hilft gerne mit. #g  #h  #v 

G'day
Klaus


----------



## Dok (1. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Wir planen auch einen Voll-Charter im Frühjahr nächstes Jahr!


----------



## Karstein (1. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Dok - dann bitte an einem WE, falls ihr da noch reinschlüpfen könnt!? Dann können wir was aufziehen.


----------



## Dok (1. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Soll auch ein Wochenende werden. Das Problem ist nur einen freien Termin zu bekommen.....


----------



## Agalatze (1. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

also ich kann das gerne machen den startnummern und dem platzwechsel.
muss dann nur vorher genau wissen wieviele leute wirklich dabei sind.
dann ist das kein problem.
gegen mittag wird dann der platz getauscht, damit man mal einen besseren platz hat und einen normalen.


----------



## Hayabusa (1. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

5.12. würde mir gut passen


----------



## oh-nemo (1. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> also ich kann das gerne machen den startnummern und dem platzwechsel.
> muss dann nur vorher genau wissen wieviele leute wirklich dabei sind.
> dann ist das kein problem.
> gegen mittag wird dann der platz getauscht, damit man mal einen besseren platz hat und einen normalen.


Moin,somit bist Du ab Sofort der "Zeremonien-Meister" unser gemeinsamen Veranstaltungen.
Super Sache das Du mir bei der Oranisation unter die Arme greifst.
Das mit dem Platzwechsel ist für alle das Beste.
Besenstiel anbinden is nich 

So, ich gehe mal davon aus das wenn jemand einen  Nicht-Boardie mitbringt das auch in Ordnung geht,oder?

Teilnehmerliste soeben aktuallisiert,wir sind schon 22 Leute :q


----------



## oh-nemo (1. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Dok schrieb:
			
		

> Soll auch ein Wochenende werden. Das Problem ist nur einen freien Termin zu bekommen.....


Moin Dok,
wenn der Termin passt bin ich natürlich auch dabei im Frühjahr :q #6
Bleib da mal am Ball und melde Dich wenn Du Meeeer weißt :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Frühjahr will ich auch wieder!!!!!!!!!!
Jetzt klappts leider nicht:-((((
Kanns nur immer betonen:
Nicht umsonst ist die MS Forelle ein Anglerboardreferenzkutter!!!!!


----------



## stadtmaus (1. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Na da kann ich doch nicht zu Hause sitzen, wenn norge_klaus die dicken Dorsche :a drillt. Bin auch dabei !

Gruß statdmaus  #:


----------



## ralle (1. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Möchte wegen offline Boardie siver auch anmelden !


----------



## oh-nemo (1. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin,
der Kutter bebt :q
das wird ne goile Tour #6
schon wieder 2 "neue"
Die aktuelle Teilnehmerliste zur Zeit

1. oh-nemo (ich)
2. norge-klaus
3. laggo
4. Sylverpasi
5. Aaaaalglatze oder wie? 
6. Hendrik
7. Bootsmann HH
8. Hayabusa
9. + 10. Honeyball & 1 Angler
11,12,13. Ralle & 2 Angler
14. MiCo
15. Hornhecht Eutin
16. Cpt. Haddock
17. Japan Rot
18.+19. Abriß Volker HH + 1 Angler
20. 21.+22. Wombat + 2 Angler
23. Stadtmaus
24. Siver (Ralle)


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

NA Jörch. Das wird schon was mit dem 42 Boardi´s. Hoffentlich :v wir nicht so wie es der Hendrik immer macht aufm Kutter #6:q.
Wird schon geil die Tour!!!


----------



## norge_klaus (1. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hi Sylverpasi, jeder nimmt den Mund so voll wie er kann ! :v  :v  :v 

PS: Kleiner Scherz !


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Mein REDEN Klaus. Sag das mal dem Henne.


----------



## oh-nemo (1. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> NA Jörch. Das wird schon was mit dem 42 Boardi´s. Hoffentlich :v wir nicht so wie es der Hendrik immer macht aufm Kutter #6:q.
> Wird schon geil die Tour!!!


Klar Dennis.
Wir brauchen auch nur 41 werden, beim Kurs von 39 € (41x39 € = 1599 €)
Ich wurde auch schon angeschrieben das man den Charter auch mit 35 Anglern durchziehen kann,dann erhöht sich natürlich auch der Preis.
Aber lass uns erstmal versuchen den Kutter voll zu bekommen :q

Wenn Hendrik :v werd ich Ihn wohl oder Übel begleiten müssen


----------



## norge_klaus (1. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Kann es sein, dass sich mit meiner herzallerliebsten "stadtmaus" die erste weibliche Pilkerin  #:  angemeldet hat ?   

Habe mal gehört, das die Gallionsfigur immer weiblich ist. Damit hat sie den Platz in der Spitze sicher ! Oder ? :q  :q  :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Hendrik :v werd ich Ihn wohl oder Übel begleiten müssen




Aber nicht auf´s Damenklo, denn das hat er bei der letzten Tour verunstalltet  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q .


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@Klaus.... Dann steht sie bei mir!


----------



## norge_klaus (1. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@sylverpasi, gerne ! Dann brauche ich wenigstens nicht deprimiert sein immer die wenigeren und kleineren Fische zu fangen.  :q  :q  :q


----------



## oh-nemo (1. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> @Klaus.... Dann steht sie bei mir!


Es wird ja ausgelost,das Losglück wird mich treffen


----------



## norge_klaus (1. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@Jörg, na prima ! Damit ist der Platz für "stadtmaus" gebongt ! :q  :q  :q


----------



## Hendrik (1. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@sylverpasi
an diesem Tag bei Windstärke 7-8 war leichter Würfelhusten vorprogrammiert  :q Du bist ja gleich zu Hause geblieben  :q  :q  :q


----------



## norge_klaus (1. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@Hendrik, ist Wacken das Dorf mit ein paar wenigen Einwohnern, dass jedes Jahr von so ca. 30.000 Leuten überfallen wird, die sich irgendwie eine Art von Musik (ONKELZ........etc.) anhören ! #g


----------



## Hendrik (1. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@norge_klaus
genau das ist es !! War auf jeden Fall ein Erlebnis  #g


----------



## freibadwirt (1. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@oh-nemo

kann leider noch nicht zusagen zwecks Weihnachtsfeiern.
sobald ich bescheid weis melde ich mich.#:


----------



## Keule (1. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Wenn der 05.12. steht, die Forelle fährt und noch 2 Plätze frei sind, dann...
Bin dabei und bringe Pitus02 mit... Verbindliche Zusage für 2 Personen!

Am 03.10. sind wir auf der Forelle zum "schon mal warmfischen" :z
In freudiger Erwartung auf den 05.12...

Gruß Keule


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (1. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@ Oh-nemo
 Wenn noch Platz ist dann zwei Berliner eintragen:
 Seeteufelfreund und Alf Stone


 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## oh-nemo (1. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Aktuelle Teilnehmer #v #v #v

1. oh-nemo (ich)
2. norge-klaus
3. laggo
4. Sylverpasi
5. Aaaaalglatze oder wie? 
6. Hendrik
7. Bootsmann HH
8. Hayabusa
9. + 10. Honeyball & 1 Angler
11,12,13. Ralle & 2 Angler
14. MiCo
15. Hornhecht Eutin
16. Cpt. Haddock
17. Japan Rot
18.+19. Abriß Volker HH + 1 Angler
20. 21.+22. Wombat + 2 Angler
23. Stadtmaus
24. Siver (Ralle)
25. Keule
26. Pitus 02
27. Seeteufelfreund
28. Alf Stone


----------



## svenskepilk (1. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Ich bin auch dabei!
*freu*


----------



## svenskepilk (1. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

sollen wir uns selber bei der Forelle anmelden oder kapern wir dat ganze schiff?


----------



## oh-nemo (1. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				svenskepilk schrieb:
			
		

> sollen wir uns selber bei der Forelle anmelden oder kapern wir dat ganze schiff?


Ne brauchst dich nich bei Bernhard anmelden,der Kutter is in unserer "Gewalt" 

Aktuell 30 Teilnehmer

1. oh-nemo (ich)
2. norge-klaus
3. laggo
4. Sylverpasi
5. Aaaaalglatze oder wie? 
6. Hendrik
7. Bootsmann HH
8. Hayabusa
9. + 10. Honeyball & 1 Angler
11,12,13. Ralle & 2 Angler
14. MiCo
15. Hornhecht Eutin
16. Cpt. Haddock
17. Japan Rot
18.+19. Abriß Volker HH + 1 Angler
20. 21.+22. Wombat + 2 Angler
23. Stadtmaus
24. Siver (Ralle)
25. Keule
26. Pitus 02
27. Seeteufelfreund
28. Alf Stone
29. Friedhelm (Kumpel von Ralle)
30. svenskepilk


----------



## Agalatze (1. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@ oh nemo
ich mache dann auch ne liste fertig mit den teilnehmern und später eine liste mit den gefangenen fischen ok ? so richtig wie bei nem vergleichsangeln. dann kennen wir später die gesamtanzahl der fische usw usw...


----------



## oh-nemo (1. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Sehr schön mein "Zeremonienmeister" :q


----------



## Agalatze (1. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

ich will mal gucken ob ich noch irgendwo nen alten pokal finde. dann könnten wir den für denjenigen mit den meisten punkten nehmen.


----------



## oh-nemo (1. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

So noch was zur Bezahlung des Kutters.
Hab mich mal bei einer "Höheren Instanz"  schlau gemacht.
Ich gehe mal davon aus das wir 41 Leute werden.
Bei 41 Teilnehmern ist dann auch schluss.Ohne wenn und aber.Weil wir noch Spass haben wollen.Wenn es nur 38 oder 39 werden sollten muß halt jeder noch nen €uro rauflegen.
Da das ein Voll-Charter ist muß ich als "Anstifter" dem Käptn die 1600,- €
bezahlen wenn ich den Kutter für den Tag Miete,klar. Um nicht selber auf irgendeiner "restsumme"hängenzubleiben hab ich mir mal einen Tip geholt wie sowas abläuft.
Die Anmeldung der Teilnehmer läuft bis  mitte September.
Zahlungsziel ist 14 Tage also ca. 1. Oktober.
Wer bis dann kein Geld auf mein Kto. überwiesen hat dessen Platz wird neu verkauft.Sollten es zuviele sein müsste man mit Bernhard sprechen was dann zu machen ist.Evtl Teil-Charter.
Ich hoffe das es alles reibungslos über die Bühne geht.
Kto.Nr. von mir sende ich mitte Sept. an die Teilnehmer per PN.
Hat jemand noch einen Vorschlag wie man das sonst anders machen kann,bitte melden. 
Achso falls es der eine oder andere noch nicht weiss 41 Angler x 39,- € =1599,- ,also 1,- € bleibt über,den bekommt Aaaaaalglatze für seinen Pokal :q


----------



## wombat (2. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

#h  oh-nemo

Das ist das Beste was du machen kannst. Besser als aus deine eigene Tasche zu bezahlen.
Ist mir vor 3Jahre mit der Fußballmanschaft meines Sohnes passiert.
Ich hab im voraus bezahlt und laufe Heute noch hinterher. :r 

*g*Was machst du wenn ein 62Jähriger Student ##   mit seinen Schülerausweis #4  ankommt und rubatt haben möchte :q  :q 

G'day
Klaus


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (2. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hi,all,für die Nicht-Nordies,wo liegt denn die MS Forelle.
 Heikendorf weiß ich,aber von Berlin ausgesehen ????
 Der beste Anfahrtsweg bitte ???????????????

 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Hinnerk (2. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Wo Honeyball hinfährt fahre ich mit !


----------



## Honeyball (2. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hallo Hinnerk,

erst mal ganz offiziell herzlich willkommen im Board !!!!!

@all:
Damit sind wir jetzt schon drei Mann aus Dortmund, die mitfahren. Ich muss dann leider mein Angebot mit zurückziehen, noch jemanden im Auto mitnehmen zu können, denn mehr als 3 Mann mit Ausrüstung schafft mein Wägelchen nicht.

Freut mich besonders, dass auch von den Abreissern aus Hamburg zwei Mann dabei sind. Das kann nur eine tolle Tour werden !!!


----------



## Bootsmann HH (2. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin!

Ich kann gern noch 1 bis 2 Angelfreunde aus HH oder näheres Umfeld "einpacken"! Habe einen geräumigen Kombi, der in "Mopsgeschwindigkeit" in Kiel sein kann ;-)

Freu mich schon total auf den Trip... Meine Frau meint, dass ich etwas übereifrig rangehe, nur weil ich gestern abend schon einmal einige Spezialvorfächer gebastelt habe.

However - super Idee...

@agalatze: Auf der aktuellen DVD von "Fisch & Fang" ist auch so ein schönes Wettangeln auf der "MS Karoline" dokumentiert. Die haben Lose mit jeweils zwei Zahlen drauf. Vormittag die eine Loszahl und am Nachmittag die andere. Scheint ganz gut zu klappen. Du machst das schon...

Grüße - bootsmann HH


----------



## Honeyball (2. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Der beste Anfahrtsweg bitte ???????????????
> 
> Petri Seeteufelfreund



Hi Seeteufelfreund,

mein Routenplaner empfiehlt auch aus Berlin kommend die Strecke über Hamburg nach Kiel.
Von dort aus über die B76 und B502 Richtung Ostufer/Heikendorf.

Was ich nicht weiß: Wo genau liegt die Forelle? Ist meine Vermutung korrekt, dass wir sie am Strandweg vor dem U-Boot-Ehrenmal finden (s. Karte) ?


----------



## Honeyball (2. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Noch was hinterher:

So wie wir aus Dortmund (ca. 440 KM) reisen ja noch ein paar mehr Teilnehmer von weiter her an.
Kennt jemand eine günstige Pension in der Nähe ?
Dann könnten wir uns schon am Vorabend mit ein paar Mann zum gemütlichen Klönen treffen...


----------



## Tackle (2. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moinsen.
Mich kannst Du auch mit einplanen.#h Den Spaß lasse ich mir doch nicht entgehen. 
@Agalatze: Wir müssen nur noch ausknobeln, mit welchem Hirsch wir hochfahren.


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				norge_klaus schrieb:
			
		

> @sylverpasi, gerne ! Dann brauche ich wenigstens nicht deprimiert sein immer die wenigeren und kleineren Fische zu fangen.  :q  :q  :q




Du musst wissen, dass ich zum Profi mutiere #a , wenn ein Mädel neben mir steht, also keine Chance für Dich. Aber die Lütten darfst Du gerne fangen :q  #g  #g . #:


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Hendrik schrieb:
			
		

> @sylverpasi
> an diesem Tag bei Windstärke 7-8 war leichter Würfelhusten vorprogrammiert  :q Du bist ja gleich zu Hause geblieben  :q  :q  :q



 #6  #6  #6 Richtisch! Aber selbst bei 9 wird grundsätzlich bei mir nicht gewürfelt! Ich als jahrelanger Seebär kann das ab im Gegensatz zu Dir Du Gollum :q  :q  :q


----------



## Alf Stone (2. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@Seeteufelfreund

Hab grad mal geschaut, sind etwa dreieinhalb Stunden Fahrt für uns wenn es direkt in Kiel ist, wo von ich jetzt mal ausgehe.
Das ist ja noch im Rahmen, für einen geilen Angeltag.  #v 

Petri Alf


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (2. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Schlafmütze,haste gestern wenigstens viel bei uns gelassen.............

 Denk dran,dein Geld ist mein Gehalt,also immer schön einkaufen...............

 Und immer Frauchen mitnehmen,die wissen wie man Geld  ausgibt..........

 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Alf Stone (2. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Wieso Schlafmütze, bin schon seit 9 auf Arbeit. Warum biste eigentlich selber noch zu Hause oder gibt es jetzt schon Kühlhallen mit Internetanschluß? :q 

Und das Einkaufen war solala, ist mir erstens ein bißchen zu voll, zweitens zuviele ausländische Mitbürger die um acht mit ihren ganzen Kleinkindern einkaufen gehen und mich an der Kasse "quälen" und drittens gibt es da doch echt einen freundlichen Wachmann, der die Leute die ihr Geld bei euch lassen wollen um zehn nach acht aus dem Laden treibt  :q  :q  :q. 
Hat natürlich den Vorteil für mich, das Frauchen sich nicht so entfalten kann, wie sie es gerne möchte und mein Geldbeutel geschont wird. 
Aber halt auch schlecht für euch, ich hoffe aber dein Gehalt kommt trotzdem pünktlich, auch wenn ich gestern nicht so viel bei euch gelassen habe.

Was sagste zur Fahrtzeit, ist ok denk ich wenn es wirklich in Kiel ist?

Petri Alf


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (2. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Jo,sieht gut aus,du mußt ja fahren :q.
 Habe mir heute einen freien Tag gegönnt #v.
 Am 11.9.war finish oder,wie siehts mit 12.9. aus ??????
 Lust nochmal Karpfen zu jagen ?????????


 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Alf Stone (2. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Das Wochenende ist leider dicht. 11.9. ist Fussball und 12.9. Kröslin. Hab das gerade bei www.bodden-angeln.de bestätigt. Fahren mit Vatern und Opa auf Hecht, den aus meinem Avatar hab ich übrigens auch dort gefangen.

Wann läuft denn die Forelle eigentlich früh aus, bzw wann müssen wir denn spätestens da sein? Hat das schon jemand mal angedeutet?

Petri Alf


----------



## ralle (2. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Wir werden schon am Samstag anreisen !  Vieleicht Samstag schon irgendwo oben mit rausfahren . Die Anfahrt soll sich ja lohnen.

Mal sehen wie es da mit ner Pension o.ä. aussieht.

Kommt denn noch jemand schon Samstags wegen klönen usw. ?


----------



## Alf Stone (2. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Samstag sieht bei mir schlecht aus, da steht immer Fussball auf'm Programm.
Ab wann fährt denn die Forelle für gewöhnlich los?

Petri Alf


----------



## Hendrik (2. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@sylverpasi
...ab jetzt bist du mein Seebärchen  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q 

@Bootsmann HH
bin schon ganz gespannt auf deine Spezialvorfächer!! Müssen sehr aufwendig sein wenn du jetzt schon mit basteln anfängst  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Agalatze (2. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@ bootsman
ja ich kenne das ganze sehr gut. genau so wird es auch bei wettkämpfen gemacht. und genau so habe ich es auch vor. damit sind alle gut bedient denke ich

@ tackle
wir fliegen äh fahren mit meinem bock. ok ?


----------



## Bootsmann HH (2. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@Hendrik:

Das mit den Vorfächern ist so'ne Sache! Muss halt schauen, ob Alles hält! Habe gestern unseren Hund (30 kg) ca. 20 min im Garten gedrillt - 
scheint Alles zu halten ;-)  
Als ich jedoch heute meinen "Floating Suit" anziehen wollte, hatte meine Frau schon den Telefonhörer in der Hand und wollte "112" wählen...
O.K.- wollte nur wissen, ob der noch schön warm hält und dicht ist...

Grüsse - bootsmann HH


----------



## hornhechteutin (2. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Moin ,
das mit der Vorkasse auf Dein Konto ist eine klasse Idee , , wer bezahlt hat und dann doch nicht kommt hat dann halt Pech gehabt . Die anderen müssen dann nicht mitbezahlen . 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Hendrik (2. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@bootsmann
hätte ich gerne gesehen mit Deinem Hund  :q  ...ich freue mich ja auch schon ganz doll - werde wohl auch schon anfangen mit Basteln  :q  :q  
Floating-Anzug ist im Dezember wohl Pflicht - möchte auf meinen nicht mehr verzichten!!


----------



## Agalatze (2. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@ marcel1409
bist auch dabei ???


----------



## Marcel1409 (2. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Würde gerne, aber WIR haben am 4.12. unseren Königsball und ich wollte nicht unbedingt völlig stronz :v  aufer Forelle rumtorkeln. 
Dann kommt Tackle und Du nicht zum KB???

gruß
Marcel :q


----------



## Alf Stone (2. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Doch sie kommen bestimmt und sind dann aber stronzblau auf der Forelle in vorderster Front auch dabei. :q  :q 

Petri Alf


----------



## Tackle (2. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Zum KB komme ich trotzdem. Nur die Harten kommen in Garten. #g Zudem hat Agalatze sich freiwillig zum Tiefeinflug mit seinem Schatzi gemeldet.:q Falls es zu einem unangenehmen Kotzerama kommt, kann ich das alles auf den KB schieben. Oder auf Agalatzes Fahrstil. Keinesfalls natürlich auf den Seegang.


----------



## Agalatze (2. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

mist das wusste ich ja garnicht. seit wann steht denn das mit dem königsball ?
jetzt habe ich mich ja gut angeschi....


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Hendrik schrieb:
			
		

> @sylverpasi
> ...ab jetzt bist du mein Seebärchen  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q




So was hatte ich schon befürchtet! Aber Du musst auf der Forelle unbedingt neben mir stehen, damit ich sehen kann, wie Du die GROßEN pumpst. #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Hendrik schrieb:
			
		

> @bootsmann
> hätte ich gerne gesehen mit Deinem Hund  :q  ...ich freue mich ja auch schon ganz doll - werde wohl auch schon anfangen mit Basteln  :q  :q
> Floating-Anzug ist im Dezember wohl Pflicht - möchte auf meinen nicht mehr verzichten!!



Lass mal zusammen basteln. Wenn Du in meiner Nähe bist, kann ich meiner Kreativität freien Lauf lassen. DU inspirierst mich sehr  :q  :q  :q  #r .


----------



## Hendrik (2. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Lass mal zusammen basteln. Wenn Du in meiner Nähe bist, kann ich meiner Kreativität freien Lauf lassen. DU inspirierst mich sehr  :q  :q  :q  #r .


na klar, können wir machen!

...Wenn Du Glück hast ziehst Du den Platz neben mir - dann kannst Du meine Künste ganz aus der Nähe beobachten (und gaffen, Getränke bringen etc.)  :q    :q    :q   - kennst Du ja schon  :q 
wenn nicht hast Du ja noch am 26.09 die Chance den großen Meister in Aktion zu sehen  :q  :q  :q 

...kleiner Scherz, Seebärchen  :q


----------



## Tackle (2. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@Marcel1409: Noch zum KB. Hoffe Der DJ hat dieses Jahr ein Stabileres Auto und Parkt nicht wieder falsch. :q


----------



## Oliver03 (2. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Wenn sich jemand findet der aus NRW kommt und mich mitnehmen kann, bin ich auch dabei..


----------



## Marcel1409 (2. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@ Tackle

das hoffe ich nicht :q  :q  :q ... wenn er schon wieder sonne ******* mucke vom stapel lässt, findet er seine karre nie wieder #6 . Wegen Pro Tack mußt du noch die knete überweisen, hab uns jetzt angemeldet. 
#r "Team Agalatze" #r​
Gruß
Marcel #6


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (2. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@ Alf Stone
  Hoffe du vergißt nicht wieder deinen Fischereischein .

 Sonst wirds :cmit #: dann kannste nur noch #u.


 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## oh-nemo (2. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Aktuelle Teilnehmerliste,
das artet ja in Arbeit aus :c

1. oh-nemo (ich)
2. norge-klaus
3. laggo
4. Sylverpasi
5. Aaaaalglatze oder wie? 
6. Hendrik
7. Bootsmann HH
8. Hayabusa
9. + 10. Honeyball & 1 Angler
11,12,13. Ralle & 2 Angler
14. MiCo
15. Hornhecht Eutin
16. Cpt. Haddock
17. Japan Rot
18.+19. Abriß Volker HH + 1 Angler
20. 21.+22. Wombat + 2 Angler
23. Stadtmaus
24. Siver (Ralle)
25. Keule
26. Pitus 02
27. Seeteufelfreund
28. Alf Stone
29. Friedhelm (Kumpel von Ralle)
30. svenskepilk
31. Hinnerk
32. Tackle


----------



## Agalatze (2. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

oha dann kanns ja losgehen als team agalatze !!!
wird bestimmt witzig. ich werde gleich mal checken ob noch ein paar boardies dabei sind.


----------



## JapanRot (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Kommt noch jemand aus NRW...vielleicht Nähe Dortmund und hat noch einen Platz frei ? Dann bitte eine P.N. an mich

Danköööö


----------



## Jirko (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

moin oh-nemo #h

melde gehorsamst, auch mit auf pirsch gehen zu wollen – wenn noch´n plätzchen uff´n kudder für den ollen jirko frei ist, würd ich mich freuen, wenn du mir nen plätzchen reservieren könntest #h


----------



## Honeyball (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hi Jirko,

Klasse, dass Du dabei bist !!! #g 
Dann kann ich Dir Neuboardie Hinnerk ja gleich noch persönlich vorstellen.


----------



## Medo (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Aktuelle Teilnehmerliste,
> das artet ja in Arbeit aus :c
> 
> 1. oh-nemo (ich)
> ...


 
mensch jörg! 

also reppi und ich.....#4 

also tippsel mal schön #6 

ich werd schon mal vom belly üben#:


----------



## Alf Stone (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@Seeteufelfreund

Hatte ihn beim letzten Mal doch nicht vergessen, er war nur mit meinem Angelkasten und meinem Vater überraschender Weise an der Ostsee unterwegs und ich stand in Altfriedland allein und verlassen ohne meinen kleinen Schein... 

Petri Alf


----------



## Alf Stone (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Übrigens ist der Kutter ja gleich voll. Jirko+Medo+reppi dazu sind es schon 35 Boardies.
Übrigens bei der Masse an Leuten kann man doch dass ganze getrost als 1. Meeresangelmeisterschaft des Anglerboards bezeichnen und daraus eine schöne Tradition begründen.

Petri Alf


----------



## Marcel1409 (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hallo Jungs... :q 

Super Idee mit der Meisterschaft, leider kann ich nicht mitkommen :e , aber ich würde einen schönen Wanderpokal stiften. Die zweite Boardi-Meisterschaft werde ich hoffentlich mitfischen können...

Gruß 
Marcel #g


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Moin ,
gute Idee Alf Stone . Mal sehen was mir da einfällt so als Wanderpokal für´s Board . Bei AOL haben wir eine Gruppe gegründet , die sich die Nudelholzbande nennt und da haben wir eine Nudelholz als Wanderpokal  :q  . Wenn keiner was dagegen hat würde ich mir was ausdenken so als Andenken für den Tag .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Nee Wanderpokalwassernixe wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## Hayabusa (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

ich nehme auch nur eine wassernixe, den pokal könnt ihr haben


----------



## oh-nemo (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

So,aktuell !!!
Aktuelle Teilnehmerliste,
das artet ja in Arbeit aus 

1. oh-nemo (ich)
2. norge-klaus
3. laggo
4. Sylverpasi
5. Aaaaalglatze oder wie? 
6. Hendrik
7. Bootsmann HH
8. Hayabusa
9. + 10. Honeyball & 1 Angler
11,12,13. Ralle & 2 Angler
14. MiCo
15. Hornhecht Eutin
16. Cpt. Haddock
17. Japan Rot
18.+19. Abriß Volker HH + 1 Angler
20. 21.+22. Wombat + 2 Angler
23. Stadtmaus
24. Siver (Ralle)
25. Keule
26. Pitus 02
27. Seeteufelfreund
28. Alf Stone
29. Friedhelm (Kumpel von Ralle)
30. svenskepilk
31. Hinnerk
32. Tackle
33. Jirko
34. Medo
35. Reppi
36. Medo Observer   (Andreas Thomsen)


----------



## oh-nemo (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> moin oh-nemo #h
> 
> melde gehorsamst, auch mit auf pirsch gehen zu wollen – wenn noch´n plätzchen uff´n kudder für den ollen jirko frei ist, würd ich mich freuen, wenn du mir nen plätzchen reservieren könntest #h


Na dann hereinspaziert in den Guten Kutter 
Medo und Reppi,was das wohl wird :q
Ob Herr Fynsen sich jetzt auch anmeldet ?


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Vieleicht könnte ich auch noch mitschippern #h , kann das aber nicht 100% zusagen wegen Dezemberstress bei mir, ach trag mich mal mit ein, das klappt schon irgendwie!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## oh-nemo (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Vieleicht könnte ich auch noch mitschippern #h , kann das aber nicht 100% zusagen wegen Dezemberstress bei mir, ach trag mich mal mit ein, das klappt schon irgendwie!
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas


Mein Lieber Andreas,
Dein wunsch ist mir Befehl.
Zum Glück brauch ich jetzt Medo nicht allein observen


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hätte mich auch stark gewundert, wenn der liebe Andy sich nicht angemeldet hätte!!! Dann sind wir ja fast vollzählig.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



> Zum Glück brauch ich jetzt Medo nicht allein observen



So ist es :q 



> Hätte mich auch stark gewundert, wenn der liebe Andy sich nicht angemeldet hätte!!! Dann sind wir ja fast vollzählig.



Ehrensache #g 

War das letzte mal vor ca. 25 Jahren auf ´nem Kutter!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

So alt bist Du doch noch gar nicht.


----------



## oh-nemo (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte mich auch stark gewundert, wenn der liebe Andy sich nicht angemeldet hätte!!! Dann sind wir ja fast vollzählig.


So, nun sind wir schon 36 Teilnehmer #6
5 Plätze sind noch zu vergeben.
Mehr is nich.
@ Kaptn Mielitz hast Du ne Pension an der Hand für die die schon am Sonnabend kommen? Weisst ja, Sauber und günstig 
Schreib doch mal eine Adresse rein.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



> So alt bist Du doch noch gar nicht



Ein bischen mehr Respekt vor den Alten  :g  bitte  .
Ich könnt Dein Vater sein :q 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Das sollte ja ein Kompli sein und keine verarsche lieber Andy!!!!


----------



## JapanRot (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Ich empfehle die Pension Fördeblick in Laboe.
Wir haben dort schon ein aar mal nach oder vor der Kuttertour gepennt.
Dort ist es auch möglich nur eine Nacht zu pennen. Hier die Adresse: 
http://www.foerdeblick.de/


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Jörg ich kann gar nicht verstehen, warum Du unseren lieben Boardkollega´s Deinen Campingarten nicht anbieten willst?!?!?


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Weiß ich Dennis, darfst mir dann trotzdem die gangway hochhelfen  .
Das wird bestimmt ´ne tolle Tour, freue mich schon darauf!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## oh-nemo (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				JapanRot schrieb:
			
		

> Ich empfehle die Pension Fördeblick in Laboe.
> Wir haben dort schon ein aar mal nach oder vor der Kuttertour gepennt.
> Dort ist es auch möglich nur eine Nacht zu pennen. Hier die Adresse:
> http://www.foerdeblick.de/



Danke Japan Rot,
ich kopier das mal und hänge es mit in #1  #6


----------



## thorabo (3. September 2004)

*knappe kiste*

hey leute,
habe diesen thread gerade erst gefunden. man, da wär ich doch auch gerne (wieder) mit dabei! leider kann ich meinen kalender erst heute abend einsehen, wenn ich wieder daheim bin. dann gebe ich bescheid, wenn's passt und noch nicht zu spät sein sollte.
@ japanrot
ich würde aus dortmund anreisen. leider ist das andere auto aus dortmund ja schon voll und ich würde auch lieber mitfahren, statt selbst zu fahren. wie hast du es denn vor? an einem tag hin und zurück, oder auch dort oben pennen. schlauer wäre es wohl sich nen nacht zu gönnen denke ich.

kommt denn noch wer aus dem raum dortmund? "hallo taxi!!!"  :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Klar kann ich Dir helfen und sollten Deine altersbedingen Kräfte Dich beim pumpen verlassen werde ich Dir dann selbstverständlich auch zur Hilfe eilen. So bin ich zur Dir.


----------



## oh-nemo (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Klar kann ich Dir helfen und sollten Deine altersbedingen Kräfte Dich beim pumpen verlassen werde ich Dir dann selbstverständlich auch zur Hilfe eilen. So bin ich zur Dir.



Ich helfe Andy natürlich auch 
Beim Filet verputzen :q


----------



## langelandsklaus (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

schaaaaaaaaaade dass ich an diesem termin nicht kann  :c 

Wird bestimmt ne lustige Tour ! #6


----------



## Hendrik (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

vielleicht sollten wir für Andy einen Zivi ordern ?? :q  :q  :q


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



> vielleicht sollten wir für Andy einen Zivi ordern ??



So mein lieber Hendrik #h , Du trägst mein Gepäck #4 . In Eurem Alter...

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Henne ist ja auch gelernter ZIVI. Der hat das schon ganz gut drauf.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Und auf der Fahrt werde ich Dennis und Hendrik mal aus dem Knigge zitieren :b , und vieleicht erzähle ich Euch dann auch noch beim (von Euch ausgegebeben #g ) ein paar spannende Geschichten aus *meiner* Jugend  .

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Reppi (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Also wenn wir an dem Tag keine Namensschilder tragen sehe ich schwarz... :q 
Der grün-graue neben mir ist IM Medo;
ich freue mich auch schon auf Jirko`s 20m Lengvorfach, an dem die meisten Haken dann in Augenhöhe hängen :q 
Wer mir jetzt hier noch fehlt sind Raussreisser (wenn er bis dahin aus Norge zurück ist  ) und der Jelle...........
Obwohl Jelle gehört ja fast zur Crew; der darf dann meine Fische gaffen !!!
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Jirko (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

keine schlecht idee reppi. hat den vorteil, daß ich die leoparden von meinen 5 nachbarn zur linken und rechten gleich mit einsammeln kann – hast ne kreative ader, muß man dir lassen 

nur mal so am rande, isch nix angeln mit hakentannenbaum, dat ist unserem tiefseevolker vorbehalten :m


----------



## Hendrik (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

kein Thema, Andy! Wird bestimmt ne super Fahrt  #g


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Moin,

habe grünes Licht bekommen, keine Termine an diesem Tag.

 #v !!!!BIN ALSO DABEI!!!! #v 


Ist zwar erst mein zweites mal auf einem Kutter, habe das erste mal aber gut ohne :v überstanden also bin ich guter Dinge.


----------



## Sailfisch (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Könnte mal jemand eine Liste erstellen wer de facto mitfährt?

Ein guter Rat an die Organisatoren: Kümmert Euch um verbindliche Anmeldungen! Wenn Ihr das Schiff chartert habt sthet Ihr für die Kosten gerade. Beim letzten mal waren wir nämlich im Ergebnis nur knapp 15 Leute. Zuvo wollte aber fast jeder mit.


----------



## MiCo (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

hallo oh-nemo,
nen kumpel von mir würde auch gern mitkommen. bitte tom mit auf die liste setzen, wenn noch platz ist.


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Das ist schon alles geklärt. Es wird in den nächsten Wochen an den Organisator das Geld überwiesen. Wer dann nicht kommt, hat Pech gehabt. Eine aktuelle Liste kannst Du sehen, wenn Du ein paar Einträge hochscrollst.


----------



## Sailfisch (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Danke für den Hinweis! Hatt ich übersehen.

Wünsche Euch viel dicke Fische! Hoffentlich kommen alle mit.


----------



## Jirko (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

hallo jungs #h

habe vorhin zwar das ganze thema überflogen, bin aber nicht auf ne info zwecks zahlung an wen/wann/wohin gestoßen. wenn ich´s überlesen habe, stubbst mich mal büdde drauf . wenn nicht, schreibt doch einfach mal kurz etwas zur zahlungsmodalität bzw. bis wann und an wen die tacken überwiesen werden sollten - dangääää #h


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Moin ,
Dennis , das mit der Wassernixe ist eine klasse Idee , aber woher nehmen und nicht stehlen ? . Wie wäre es mit Deiner Frau ?  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  .

Ich habe da noch ein Anliegen an alle Teilnehmer . Wie wäre es , wenn wir für unsere Tour das Schonmaß für Dorsche auf 40 cm erhöhen ? Ihr könnt Euch ja mal Gedanken machen .

Gruß aus Eutin und aus der Weizenernte
Michael


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Das wird ich mir an deiner Stelle überlegen,sonst gehste leer aus :q.
 Das willste doch nicht oder ????????????.


 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Michael. Das hätte auch von mir kommen können! Klasse Idee #6. Das wird auf jeden Fall meine Unterschrift tragen!!! Ich denke, wenn wir schon über Schonzeiten und Schongebiete für Dorsche in einem anderen Thread diskutiert haben, denke ich dass das für den einen oder anderen i.O. geht. Warum sollten wir auch die Lütten schlachten. Also 40 cm ist fair und absolut vertretbar.


----------



## Hendrik (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

ich fange eh nichts unter 60 cm  :q  :q  :q 
nee, ich finde ein internes Maß für diese Tour ist schon in Ordnung!!


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> hallo jungs #h
> 
> habe vorhin zwar das ganze thema überflogen, bin aber nicht auf ne info zwecks zahlung an wen/wann/wohin gestoßen. wenn ich´s überlesen habe, stubbst mich mal büdde drauf . wenn nicht, schreibt doch einfach mal kurz etwas zur zahlungsmodalität bzw. bis wann und an wen die tacken überwiesen werden sollten - dangääää #h



Habe leider auch nicht immer die Zeit alles zu verfolgen, denke aber mal das Oh-Nemo, wie gehabt alle wichtigen Infos auf die erste Seite setzt.
Ist echt Hilfreich!  

Gruss
Flo

Ps: Freue mich schon neue Bordies kennen zu lernen. #v


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Stimmt Henne. Das hab ich in Kappeln gesehen. 1. Drift und den 1. Dorsch fast 70. DAS WARS DANN AUCH SCHON.#6:q


----------



## STeVie (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

wo liegt denn der hafen der ms-forelle? 
hätte auch bock mitzumachen!


----------



## stadtmaus (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hallo Jirko,

oh-nemo wird das Geld im voraus bei allen Teilnehmern eintreiben. Kriegst rechtzeitig eine PN.

Fürs Protokoll: ich melde mich NICHT freiwillig als Gallionsfigur. Nicht im Winter!


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Bekommst auch meinen kuschelig warmen Anzug!!! Ich hab soviel Geld darauf gesetzt, dass Du das machst. Bitte enttäusch mich nicht.


----------



## stadtmaus (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab soviel Geld darauf gesetzt, dass Du das machst. Bitte enttäusch mich nicht.


Das ist mir ja ganz neu! Erzähl mir mehr...


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Nee nee . Bitte lass mich nicht im Stich!!!! Das können wir ja dann auf der Forelle abmachen.


----------



## stadtmaus (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Dann kann ich ja nur hoffen, dass ich per Los den Platz im Heck oder beim Smutje bekomme. Wir werden uns da schon einig!


----------



## oh-nemo (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> hallo jungs #h
> 
> habe vorhin zwar das ganze thema überflogen, bin aber nicht auf ne info zwecks zahlung an wen/wann/wohin gestoßen. wenn ich´s überlesen habe, stubbst mich mal büdde drauf . wenn nicht, schreibt doch einfach mal kurz etwas zur zahlungsmodalität bzw. bis wann und an wen die tacken überwiesen werden sollten - dangääää #h



Moin Jirko,danke für den Hinweis.
Hab das zwar schon in # 81 geschrieben, aber wer findet das schon 
Steht jetzt alles auf Seite 1.
Ab mitte Sept.sende ich den Teilnehmern via PN meine Bankverbindung zu.Jeder Teilnehmer überweist mir innerhalb 2 Wochen €39,-.
Wenn die Knete bei mir auf dem Kto. eingegangen ist hake ich den Teilnehmer auf der Liste im #1 ab.Wer nicht rechtzeitig zahlt muss "zufuss" gehen,bzw.versuche ich den Platz erneut zu verkaufen....
Aber ich hoffe das alles so in Ordnung geht.

Auch wieder aktuell :q
1. oh-nemo (ich)
2. norge-klaus
3. laggo
4. Sylverpasi
5. Aaaaalglatze oder wie? 
6. Hendrik
7. Bootsmann HH
8. Hayabusa
9. + 10. Honeyball & 1 Angler
11,12,13. Ralle & 2 Angler
14. MiCo
15. Hornhecht Eutin
16. Cpt. Haddock
17. Japan Rot
18.+19. Abriß Volker HH + 1 Angler
20. 21.+22. Wombat + 2 Angler
23. Stadtmaus
24. Siver (Ralle)
25. Keule
26. Pitus 02
27. Seeteufelfreund
28. Alf Stone
29. Friedhelm (Kumpel von Ralle)
30. svenskepilk
31. Hinnerk
32. Tackle
33. Jirko
34. Medo
35. Reppi
36. Medo Observer   (Andreas Thomsen)
37. Angelfiete
38. tom (Kumpel von MiCo)


----------



## langelandsklaus (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hallo Jörg,

wieviele Plätze hast Du denn noch frei und bis wieviel Uhr Nachmittags geht die Charter ??

Vielleicht kann ich hier noch was einstiehlen .


----------



## oh-nemo (3. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jörg,
> 
> wieviele Plätze hast Du denn noch frei und bis wieviel Uhr Nachmittags geht die Charter ??
> 
> Vielleicht kann ich hier noch was einstiehlen .


Hallo Klaus,
noch 3 Plätze Frei.
Wenn ich ehrlich bin weiss ich garnicht wielange die Tour geht,aber bestimmt bis 16.00 Uhr.
Kommst Du vieleicht doch noch mit mein Lieblings-Klaus??? Büdddeee!!!


----------



## oh-nemo (4. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe da noch ein Anliegen an alle Teilnehmer . Wie wäre es , wenn wir für unsere Tour das Schonmaß für Dorsche auf 40 cm erhöhen ? Ihr könnt Euch ja mal Gedanken machen .
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin und aus der Weizenernte
> Michael



Michael,genau mein Gedanke #6



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Michael. Das hätte auch von mir kommen können! Klasse Idee #6. Das wird auf jeden Fall meine Unterschrift tragen!!!  Warum sollten wir auch die Lütten schlachten. Also 40 cm ist fair und absolut vertretbar.



Dennis,echt Klasse das Du das auch so machst.
Maß ist zwar 35 cm aber,das sollte jeder für sich mal überdenken ob das nicht wirklich n büschen zu lütt ist 
Man kann es ja nicht vorschreiben aber wäre Klasse wenn wir die 40 cm für uns als Mindestmaß nehmen.
Vieleicht ne überlegung wert


----------



## MiCo (4. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Eine Tour mit der Forelle geht von 7:00 - 17:00 Uhr. Das Schiff liegt im Hafen Möltenort in Heikendorf Nähe Kiel.

Weitere Infos auch hier MS-Forelle


----------



## Reppi (4. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@Oh-Nemo
Da ich vom 10.09-26.09 im gelobten Land bin,wäre es nett, wenn Du mir deine Bankverbindung schickst, oder reicht die Zeit danach auch noch zum bezahlen ??

Was bitte sehr macht man denn mit 40er Baby`s !!  
Wollen wir uns nicht tatsächlich ein paar Namensschilder basteln ??
MEDO ???????
Gruss von der Küste
Uwe


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (4. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Wollen wir uns nicht tatsächlich ein paar Namensschilder basteln ??
> MEDO ???????
> Gruss von der Küste
> Uwe



Finde ich eine sehr gute Idee, Medo und Laggo hatten beim letzten Küstentreffen schöne dabei.

Will mal sehen ob ich am Montag über die Firma ein paar, "Anstecker" bekomme.
Masse gebe ich dann bekannt und jeder bastellt sich ein kleines Schildchen.

@Medo
Kannst deins ja mal als Beispiel hier zeigen.

Gruss
Flo #h


----------



## Bootsmann HH (4. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin!

@Orga. & @Alle:

Habe hier in HH einen Laden, der so ziemlich alles bedruckt. Habe für mich und Freunde schon verschiedene Cap's drucken lassen.(super Qualität und sehen echt gut aus! - die Qualität ist die selbe wie bei den Ralph Lauren Cap's)

Wenn Ihr alle wollt, kümmere ich mich drum, dass jeder eine Cap mit seinem AB- Namen bekommt. Ein Cap ist inkl. Druck ca. EUR 7,- (natürlich werde ich die Rechnung nachweisen!)

Also, wenn Ihr Lust habt - bitte mail! Würde die Kohle auslegen und auf der Forelle einsammeln!

Grüße - bootsmann HH


----------



## oh-nemo (4. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Für Fatima büdde auch´n Cap,sonst wird sie wieder nicht erkannt :q


----------



## oh-nemo (4. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Michael hat den 39. bei mir #x gemeldet


----------



## oh-nemo (4. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Leudde,
wir sind jetzt schon 39 Angler :m

Nur noch 2 Freie Plätze !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Mehr geht nicht.Wir wollen uns ja noch bewegen können 
Sobald wir vollzählig sind schick ich meine Bankverbindung raus.  


Aktuelle Teilnehmerliste

1. oh-nemo (ich)
2. norge-klaus
3. laggo
4. Sylverpasi
5. Aaaaalglatze oder wie? 
6. Hendrik
7. Bootsmann HH
8. Hayabusa
9. + 10. Honeyball & 1 Angler
11,12,13. Ralle & 2 Angler
14. MiCo
15. Hornhecht Eutin
16. Cpt. Haddock
17. Japan Rot
18.+19. Abriß Volker HH + 1 Angler
20. 21.+22. Wombat + 2 Angler
23. Stadtmaus
24. Siver (Ralle)
25. Keule
26. Pitus 02
27. Seeteufelfreund
28. Alf Stone
29. Friedhelm (Kumpel von Ralle)
30. svenskepilk
31. Hinnerk
32. Tackle
33. Jirko
34. Medo
35. Reppi
36. Medo Observer  (Andreas Thomsen)
37. Angelfiete
38. tom (Kumpel von MiCo)
39. Jörg (Kumpel von Hornhechteutin)


----------



## STeVie (4. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Carsten und ich sind auch Dabei!


----------



## angelcarsten (4. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

hallo
so wir sind auch dabei stevie und ich


----------



## oh-nemo (4. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Wir sind voll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
41 Leudde in nicht mal 1 Woche :m
Aktuelle Liste

1. oh-nemo (ich)
2. norge-klaus
3. laggo
4. Sylverpasi
5. Aaaaalglatze oder wie? 
6. Hendrik
7. Bootsmann HH
8. Hayabusa
9. + 10. Honeyball & 1 Angler
11,12,13. Ralle & 2 Angler
14. MiCo
15. Hornhecht Eutin
16. Cpt. Haddock
17. Japan Rot
18.+19. Abriß Volker HH + 1 Angler
20. 21.+22. Wombat + 2 Angler
23. Stadtmaus
24. Siver (Ralle)
25. Keule
26. Pitus 02
27. Seeteufelfreund
28. Alf Stone
29. Friedhelm (Kumpel von Ralle)
30. svenskepilk
31. Hinnerk
32. Tackle
33. Jirko
34. Medo
35. Reppi
36. Medo Observer (Andreas Thomsen)
37. Angelfiete
38. tom (Kumpel von MiCo)
39. Jörg (Kumpel von Hornhechteutin)
40. STeVie
41. Angelcarsten


----------



## angelcarsten (4. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

SUPER
das war ja in letzter sek das wir noch reingerutscht sind!!!!!!!#v #v 

so wär von frankfurt (umgebung) kommt habe noch zwei plätze frei.


gruss carsten #v #v


----------



## oh-nemo (4. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

War ganz schön stressig in den letzten Tagen :q
Erst mal Ruhe


----------



## Jirko (4. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

ich glaube nicht, daß ich´n mützchen brauch...


































...spätestens wenn ich meine longline mit 27 angeflanschten jigs über die reeling wuppe, werdet ihr stramm stehen und komische fragen stellen 

PS: © by reppi - der kam nich von mir :q


----------



## oh-nemo (4. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube nicht, daß ich´n mützchen brauch..
> ...spätestens wenn ich meine longline mit 27 angeflanschten jigs über die reeling wuppe, werdet ihr stramm stehen und komische fragen stellen
> 
> PS: © by reppi - der kam nich von mir :q


Und dann keinen unter 12 Pfd. :q
Am Seefischmarkt hab ich für Dich schon 200 kg Eis vorbestellt 
Übrigens der Kudder ist jetzt 100 % gebucht.
Freu :q


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (5. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Mützen oder Namensschilder ?????
 Finde beides ne lustige Alternative wenn man seinen Nachbarn drauf hinweisen muß,weil dieser H...... wieder in fremden >Schnüren fischt :q.
 Sollte man vielleicht drüber abstimmmen #h.

 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## JapanRot (5. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Jeder sollte seinen AB-Namen auf seinen Pilker schreiben. So weiß ich nach dem Abschneiden wem ich das Vorfach wieder bringen darf ;-) Ausserdem wissen die Flossenträger dann auch sofort mit wem sie es zu tun haben...  #a 

@oh-nemo
da sieht man mal wieder wie schnellentschlossen und flexibel AB-Member sind. 
Termin wurde genannt, alle haben sich angemeldet, jetzt ist die Truppe schon vollständig. Ich hoffe es meinen auch alle Boardies Ernst und die Überweisungen prasseln auf dich ein.

<<Dem oh-nemo auf die Schilter klopf>>  #v  #v  #v


----------



## thorabo (5. September 2004)

*mist*

tja, da bin ich wohl zu spät-entschlossen! die liste ist ja nun wohl schon voll. ich brauch wohl mal nen i-net wächter  :q 

schade, dann wird's wohl bei einem dortmunder auto bleiben. :c 

viel spaß euch allen


----------



## Honeyball (6. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hallo Mädel und Jungs,

habe mal rumgewühlt und noch 'ne Kiste mit 45 Namensschildern ausgegraben.
Das sind ganz einfache Plastikteile, in die man ein Pappschildchen Größe 54 x 90 mm reinstecken kann.
Auf der Rückseite haben die 'ne einfache Krokodilklemme. (s. erstes Bild)

Wenn alle einverstanden sind, würde ich für jeden ein Namensschildchen drucken (Entwurf s. zweites Bild) und alles mitbringen.
Sollen wir unter den Nick noch den richtigen Namen packen ? (2. Entwurf, drittes Bild )
Dann müsste Oh-Nemo mir die Namensliste vorher mailen.


----------



## ralle (6. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Gute Idee Honeyball !

Ich würde den richtigen Namen mit drunter packen !  Ist doch schöner wenn man sich mit den Vornamen ansprechen kann.
Sonst heist es dann Agalatze sag mal Honeyball der soll mal Japan-Rot bescheid sagen weil oh-nemo was braucht   o.ä.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (6. September 2004)

*AW: mist*



			
				thorabo schrieb:
			
		

> tja, da bin ich wohl zu spät-entschlossen! die liste ist ja nun wohl schon voll. ich brauch wohl mal nen i-net wächter  :q
> 
> schade, dann wird's wohl bei einem dortmunder auto bleiben. :c
> 
> viel spaß euch allen



Moin thorabo,
lasse Dich als Reservemann setzen, von den 41 Leuten springt bestimmt noch einer ab.

@ Jörg #h  mach doch mal ´ne Reserveliste.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Honeyball (6. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Bin ganz Deiner Meinung.
Ich persönlich fände es am besten, den richtigen Namen in groß und den Nickname in klein darunter zu setzen.
Aber ich beuge mich der demokratischen Mehrheit und den besseren Argumenten #g


----------



## Bootsmann HH (6. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@honeyball:

Auch sehr schöne Idee! Hast auch schön gemacht... Die Reihenfolge "Nichname" / "Richtiger" ist mir egal...

Grüße - bootsmann HH (alias Peer Kunz)


----------



## Hendrik (6. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

...Bei mir könntest Du dann nur den Nick oder der Vornamen nehmen, das ist mir egal  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Medo (6. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Namensschilder!?

Na klar!!

Ich hab richtig stabile Teile, welche schon ein paar Leutz kennen.

Wenn ihr mir ne PM sendet und mit 2€ Selbstkostenpreis einverstanden seid,
dann mach ich euch fertig

Ich habe die Avatars der Leutz links gesetzt und das AB Loga mit erlaubniss vom Dok verwendet.

z.b.



hier noch mit meinem alten Avatar

mit dieser Halterung aus Kunststoff




und natürlich das Inlett laminiert!

Also, wers haben möchte#4


----------



## Alf Stone (6. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Namensschilder sind ne gute Sache. Super Idee von Honeyball. #v 
Ich bin auch dafür den richtigen Namen Groß zu bringen und den Nick etwas kleiner.

Petri Alf Stone (alias Thoralf Stein)


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Der Meinung bin ich auch. Der Vorname sollte wirklich größer gehalten werden, denn ich persönlich möchte euch mit dem richtigen Namen ansprechen. Der Nick könnte etwas kleiner darunter stehen.


----------



## thorabo (6. September 2004)

*AW: mist*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Moin thorabo,
> lasse Dich als Reservemann setzen, von den 41 Leuten springt bestimmt noch einer ab.
> 
> @ Jörg #h  mach doch mal ´ne Reserveliste.
> ...



hi AT,
ich denke auch, es werden noch genügend abspringen. wenn ich da an die erste forelle-tour denke...

zu den namensschildchen: das klingt schwer nach einem pädagogen-treffen, wenn alle mit schildchen rumrennen.


----------



## Greg (6. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



> wenn ich da an die erste forelle-tour denke


 
entschuldige für meine Neugier.Aber was war denn da?

Die Forelle hat ja eigentlich einen guten Ruf.

cu


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (6. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Super Idee Honeyball,Schilder sehen gut aus #6.
  Wer besch....., dem wird das Teil von der Brust gerissen :q.
 Danach lassen wir ihn die Fischereiordnung laut vorlesen #4.

 Im schlimmsten Fall  " Kiel holen "bei langsamer Fahrt.Bis die Tiger beißen.

 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Alf Stone (6. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@Seeteufelfreund

Bißchen agressiv heute oder wat? :q  :q
Dabei solltest du doch echt entspannt sein, wo du schon wieder frei zu haben scheinst, während ich hier auf Arbeit hocke.

@greg

Das Statement von thorabo war doch nicht auf die Qualitäten der Forelle bezogen, sondern beim ersten geplanten Trip sind wohl eher im Nachhinein noch eine ganze Menge Leute aus den unterschiedlichsten Gründen abgesprungen....

Petri Alf


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (6. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Mein :k ich gehe Arbeiten während du schläfst,das ist der Unterschied :q.

 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (6. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Der Meinung bin ich auch. Der Vorname sollte wirklich größer gehalten werden, denn ich persönlich möchte euch mit dem richtigen Namen ansprechen. Der Nick könnte etwas kleiner darunter stehen.



 #6 So muß das sein,
ich kann mir Namen sehr schlecht merken und mit Schildchen kann es nicht unangenehm werden.

Gruss
Flo #h


----------



## Alf Stone (6. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hab ich letztens ja gesehen, mich aus dem Laden getrieben, nur wegen Feierabend... tststs.. :q  :q

Petri Alf


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (6. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Die,welche mir ´ne halbe Stunde vor Feierabend den Nerv rauben,recht so :e.
 Bezügl. Forelle : Du wolltest doch nicht etwa besch....,du weißt !!!!!


 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Alf Stone (6. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Komm ich jetzt nicht mit. Wie wollt ich, was besch...?
Etwa mich als Seeteufelfreund ausgeben und dann meine Stippe auf'm Kutter auspacken? :q  :q 

Petri Alf


----------



## Alf Stone (6. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Oder weil ich grundsätzlich gegen Gewalt an Bord eines Fischkutters bin?   

Petri Alf


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Moin ,
das mit den Namensschildern finde ich klasse . Da wir ja eine grooooooooßßßßßeeeeee Angelfamilie sind , finde ich es schöner jeden mit seinem Namen ansprechen zu können . Mein Vorschlag : Vorname groß und fett , Nachname normal und daunter den Nickname . 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (6. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Und bitte dahinter die Anzahl der gefangenen Fische !

 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## svenskepilk (6. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Ich kann mir Namen auch schlecht merken. Daher find ich die Idee mit den Schildchen echt klasse. Ich persöhnlich spreche meine Mitmenschen gerne mit dem Vornamen an. Is einfach angenehmer als Herr xxxx.  Hab aber auch nix gegen den AB-Nick. Ich freu mich schon riesig auf die Ausfahrt =)

Bis Bald
Hans aka Svenskepilk


----------



## oh-nemo (6. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Männers ,Moin Stadtmaus :q
ich ,der Kohleeintreiber hab mir mal eine Liste gemacht was jeder Boardie zahlen muss.
Bitte die Leute die einen oder mehr Kumpel mitbringen zusammen überweisen (ist einfacher für mich).
Ich fang jetzt langsam an per PN meine Bankverbindung rauszuschicken.

*WICHTIG !!!*

Neben Euren Namen bitte auch den Board-Nickname mit als Verwendungszweck angeben !!!

Geld sollte bitte bis ende September 2004 bei mir auf dem Konto sein.
Bei denjenigen die bis zum 7.10.2004 kein Geld überwiesen haben,muß ich versuchen die Plätze neu an den Mann zu bringen.

So, sollte irgendjemand aus irgendwelchen Gründen den Termin nicht wahrnehmen können,sollte er einen Ersatzmann schicken.
Geld kann und werde ich dann nicht mehr auszahlen da der Skipper einen Festpreis von 1600,- €uro bekommt.
Logisch.
Alles verstanden?
Sollten noch offene Fragen sein bitte stellen.Bin für Vorschläge und Tip´s dankbar.
Das muss ich hier mal reinschreinben.

Ersatzliste werde ich bei Fristverfall reinschreiben. 
Boah,Ey ## ## ##

Teilnehmer

1. oh-nemo (ich)                                        1 x  € 39,- 
2. norge-klaus                                           1 x  € 39,-
3. laggo                                                    1 x  € 39,-
4. Sylverpasi                                             1 x  € 39,-
5. Aaaaalglatze oder wie?                          1 x  € 39,-
6. Hendrik                                                  1 x  € 39,- 
7. Bootsmann HH                                        1 x  € 39,-
8. Hayabusa                                              1 x  € 39,-    
9. + 10. Honeyball & 1 Angler                        2 x € 78,-
11,12,13. Ralle & 2 Angler                            5 x € 195,-
14. MiCo                                                   2 x € 78,-
15. Hornhecht Eutin                                    2 x € 78,-
16. Cpt. Haddock                                       1 x  € 39,-                  
17. Japan Rot                                             1 x  € 39,-
18.+19. Abriß Volker HH + 1 Angler                 2 x € 78,-
20. 21.+22. Wombat + 2 Angler                     3 x € 117,-
23. Stadtmaus                                           1 x  € 39,-
24. Siver (Ralle)                                           ralle
25. Keule                                                   1 x  € 39,-                                    
26. Pitus 02                                                1 x  € 39,-
27. Seeteufelfreund                                     1 x  € 39,-
28. Alf Stone                                              1 x  € 39,-
29. Friedhelm (Kumpel von Ralle)                     ralle
30. svenskepilk                                            1 x  € 39,-
31. Hinnerk                                                 1 x  € 39,-    
32. Tackle                                                  1 x  € 39,-
33. Jirko                                                     1 x  € 39,-
34. Medo                                                    1 x  € 39,-
35. Reppi                                                    1 x  € 39,-
36. Medo Observer   (Andreas Thomsen)        1 x  € 39,-
37. Angelfiete                                              1 x  € 39,-
38. tom (Kumpel von MiCo)                             mico
39. Jörg (Kumpel von Hornhechteutin)              hornhechteutin
40. STeVie                                                  1 x  € 39,-
41. Angelcarsten                                          1 x  € 39,-


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Na ist doch stressig so´n organisatorischer Kram wa Jörch *G*


----------



## oh-nemo (6. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Also,mich werdet Ihr auf Jeden Fall am 
*neuen* AB-Cappie erkennen.Vorne das AB-Logo und hinten mein Nick-Name #6


----------



## oh-nemo (6. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Na ist doch stressig so´n organisatorischer Kram wa Jörch *G*


Ja,ne äähh?
Aber nur während die Rübe raucht :q
Wird ja auch mit viel Spass belohnt #6


----------



## langelandsklaus (6. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Also,mich werdet Ihr auf Jeden Fall am
> *neuen* AB-Cappie erkennen.Vorne das AB-Logo und hinten mein Nick-Name #6



Habe gerade mit ATS-Holger telefoniert. Er/wir werden,  wenn gewünscht, zu diesem Event die AB-Cäppies zusätzlich und *ohne Mehrkosten*, mit Euren Nicknamen besticken. :m


----------



## Bootsmann HH (6. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@langelandsklaus:

Die Idee mit den Cap's hatte ich einige Beiträge weiter oben schon einmal in die Runde geworfen - kein großes Interesse...

Sind die AB- Cap's für einen bestimmten Personenkreis limitiert - oder würdest Du Dich auch um meine Bestellung kümmern?

Wenn Du mir eine PN mit Bankverbindung sendest, ist die Kohle schon unterwegs...

Grüsse - bootsmann HH


----------



## oh-nemo (6. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gerade mit ATS-Holger telefoniert. Er/wir werden,  wenn gewünscht, zu diesem Event die AB-Cäppies zusätzlich und *ohne Mehrkosten*, mit Euren Nicknamen besticken. :m



Hab mir schon eins bestellt 
 Das ist ne Super-Idee mit den AB-Nicks #6
Freu mich schon auf´s Cap :q


----------



## langelandsklaus (6. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Bootsmann HH schrieb:
			
		

> @langelandsklaus:
> 
> Die Idee mit den Cap's hatte ich einige Beiträge weiter oben schon einmal in die Runde geworfen - kein großes Interesse...
> 
> ...



Die Cap´s sind für unsere Boardies bestimmt und werden ausschließlich im Top-Shop vertrieben, wir tackern da nur die Muster drauf  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Wie jetzt Cap´s??? Hab ich da was verpasst!!!???


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Moin ,
das mit der Cap hab ich wohl auch verpasst , ist aber eine klasse Idee , bin dabei .



> Seeteufelfreund Und bitte dahinter die Anzahl der gefangenen Fische !


Sorry , aber davon halte ich nichts . Möchte meine Spaß haben und nicht an einem Wettangeln teilnehmen .

oh-nemo
klasse Sache mit dem bezahlen . Ist eine faire Sache und Du stehst am Ende nicht mit den Kosten da , falls einer doch nicht kommt  #r    #r 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Ich finde das richtig in Ordnung, dass Ihr so viel Angagement zeigt und euch solche Gedanken für so ein Treff macht!!! #6 hoch und R.E.S.P.E.C.T. (#r). Ich freu mich schon riesig auf die Tour und auf EUCH!!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Ich glaube, wenn alle Biere auf uns gehen ist der lieblings OH-NEMO außer Gefecht gesetzt und wir haben einen Platz mehr auf´m Schiff*G*. Ich sehe das genauso. Egal wieviel Fisch rauskommt! Im Vordergrund steht ja der Spaß und das Kennenlernen!


----------



## thorabo (7. September 2004)

*guter ruf*



			
				Greg schrieb:
			
		

> entschuldige für meine Neugier.Aber was war denn da?
> 
> Die Forelle hat ja eigentlich einen guten Ruf.
> 
> cu



moin, 
wie alf schon richtig geschrieben hat, bezog sich der kommentar auf die vielen "abspringer" bei der ersten tour! der gute ruf des kutters ist in meinen augen wirklich gerechtfertigt. ich fahre nun auch schon ewige jahre raus und habe einiges an kuttern gesehen und denke ihr werdet auf jeden fall nen tollen tag auf einem superguten kutter haben.  #6


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (7. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Was ist denn nun mit den Cap´s ?????
 Steigen noch mehr mit ein ????? Einzelbesteller ??????
 Bitte um etwas Aufklärung ????????


 Petri >Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Ich hab schon ein Board-Cap. Deswegen brauch ich kein neues mehr. Vielen Dank der Nachfrage Seeteufelfreund.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (7. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Ich wollt dir kein´s verkaufen,mußt du richtig #4.

 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Das weiß ich.


----------



## Alf Stone (7. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Was soll denn das Cap kosten mit Stick?
Ist doch im Winter eigentlich eher unpraktisch und bei Wind sowieso!
Wenn ihr Wollmützen habt, würde ich mich sofort überzeugen lassen, die kann man sich wenigstens über die Ohren ziehen, wenn's ein wenig auffrischt.

Petri Alf


----------



## langelandsklaus (7. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Alf Stone schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll denn das Cap kosten mit Stick?
> Ist doch im Winter eigentlich eher unpraktisch und bei Wind sowieso!
> Wenn ihr Wollmützen habt, würde ich mich sofort überzeugen lassen, die kann man sich wenigstens über die Ohren ziehen, wenn's ein wenig auffrischt.
> 
> Petri Alf



Hallo Alf,

klickst Du hier  :m


----------



## Reppi (7. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hier reden wieder alle durcheinander... :q 
Also da ich mich jetzt schon fast gen Norge abmelde, habe ich also keine Chance mehr zu reagieren, ob nun Cap und/oder Medo`s super Anstecker das Rennen machen........
Ich bin labil und würde mir beides antun............
Also kann jemand, wenn ihr euch geeinigt habt, für mich mich bitte mitbestellen; Geld gibt es dann vor Ort !!!
Gruss Uwe


----------



## oh-nemo (7. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Booaaahhhh Ey,schwitz 
Bin grade am Geld eintreiben.Ich hab glaube ich jetzt jeden angeschrieben.
Wer seine Kumpels mitbringt überweist bitte für diese mit.
Sobald der schnöde Mammon dann bei mir eingegangen ist hake ich den dann ab.


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hab schon überwiesen. Auf mich kannst Du Dich verlassen.


----------



## oh-nemo (7. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Hab schon überwiesen. Auf mich kannst Du Dich verlassen.


Das weiss  ich doch Dennis #6
Wenn das alles glatt geht mach ich 3 Kreuze #2


----------



## angelcarsten (7. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

hallo 
habe soeben das geld überwiesen,angelsachen sind auch schon gepackt also kann es los gehn#v #v 


gruss #: carsten


----------



## Alf Stone (8. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Geld wird morgen früh sofort überwiesen.

Und ich wär dann übrigens für Namensschilder, weil 16 € sind mir zu viel für nen einfaches Cap.
Ich habe nämlich eine Sammlung von fast 20 Stück und brauch eigentlich nicht unbedingt eins.

Außerdem werd ich wohl meine Wohlmütze aufsetzen und mir mein Namensschild vom Bund draufkletten.

Ansonsten erkennt man mich daran, daß ich auch mal meine Stippe zum Einsatz bringen werde. :q  :q  :q 

Petri Alf


----------



## ralle (8. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das alles glatt geht mach ich 3 Kreuze #2




Ein bischen Aufregung kann doch auch nichts schaden 
 

Denke mal das du bei dieser Truppe dir keinen Kopf machen mußt.


----------



## JapanRot (8. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

richtich ralle !!!

Das denke ich auch. sonne´ chaoten sind wa´ auch nicht ;-)


----------



## oh-nemo (8. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Danke , das klappt ja Spitze !!!
Die ersten Geldeingänge sind da !!!

1. Angelfiete - € 39,-
2. Jirko - € 39,-
3. Laggo - € 39,-
4. Bootsmann HH - € 39,-
5. Hayabusa - € 39,-
6. Angelcarsten - € 39,-
7. Stevie - € 39,-
8. Sylverpasi - € 39,-


----------



## pitus02 (8. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

#v Geld geht morgen raus  :q 
Ich freu mich schon  #6


----------



## Honeyball (8. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Also ich denke mal, ich mache die Namensschilder auf jeden Fall (und natürlich kostenlos !!!)
Kann mir mal bitte einer die echten Namen posten.
Dok hat mir (nachdem ich ihn nachträglich um Erlaubnis wegen Logoverwendung gefragt habe  ) noch 'ne bessere hochaufgelöste Version gemailt, die dann zuum Einsatz kommt.


----------



## oh-nemo (8. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Honeyball,Super.
Mein Name ist Jörg aber das weisst Du glaube ich auch so schon #6
Kannst mich aber auch oh-nemo nennen 
oh für Ost-Holstein und nemo weil ich immer die kleinsten fange.
Aber das wird sich spätestens am 5.12.2004 ändern :q


----------



## Jirko (8. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

nabend honeyball #h

feine sache das #6

meiner ist und bleibt JIRKO  (kann auch nix dafür #c ) #h


----------



## langelandsklaus (8. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Honeyball,Super.
> Mein Name ist Jörg aber das weisst Du glaube ich auch so schon #6
> Kannst mich aber auch oh-nemo nennen
> oh für Ost-Holstein und nemo weil ich immer die kleinsten fange.
> Aber das wird sich spätestens am 5.12.2004 ändern :q




Los Jörg, zeig ihnen wo der Hammer hängt ! - Du warst doch auch schon mit mir draussen und weißt wie ich die großen Dorsche fange  :q  :q  :q


----------



## oh-nemo (8. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Los Jörg, zeig ihnen wo der Hammer hängt ! - Du warst doch auch schon mit mir draussen und weißt wie ich die großen Dorsche fange  :q  :q  :q



Ich sag nur " D O R S C H A U T O M A T I C "
Meeer wird nich verraten


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Wa... willst Du etwa bescheissen Jörch????


----------



## oh-nemo (8. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Nöööhh Dennis ,
is voll nach reglement 
Aber super fängig #6 Zumindest im Königreich Dänemark und auf Klausis Jeanneau #6


----------



## langelandsklaus (8. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Nöööhh Dennis ,
> is voll nach reglement
> Aber super fängig #6 Zumindest im Königreich Dänemark und auf Klausis Jeanneau #6




Nöööhh Jörg,

klappt auch in Deutschland und auch auf der Forelle  :q :q  :q


----------



## oh-nemo (8. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Ich weiss ja das Du nicht mit kannst Klaus,bin echt ´n büschen traurich drüber aber das wird allerspätestens in Dänemark wett-gemacht.
Da bist Du dran.Ich werde Dickdorsche auf die Planken Deiner Jeanneau legen das Du nur so staunst.
Fahren wir die 54 Meter stelle an?
Odeer hinter der Eisenbahnbrücke?
Oder Grüne Tonne?
Ne Meerforelle von mind.70 kommt noch mit dazu und der Tach ist gerettet.
Dann Sack ick noch den 1. Platz ein und Du kommst aus dem Staunen nicht mehr raus.
...................
........................
.............................,,,Jörg aufstehen .Hast DU was geträumt?


----------



## langelandsklaus (8. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss ja das Du nicht mit kannst Klaus,bin echt ´n büschen traurich drüber aber das wird allerspätestens in Dänemark wett-gemacht.
> Da bist Du dran.Ich werde Dickdorsche auf die Planken Deiner Jeanneau legen das Du nur so staunst.
> Fahren wir die 54 Meter stelle an?
> Odeer hinter der Eisenbahnbrücke?
> ...



Habe ich mir genau so vorgestellt !  
Wir fahren mit der Jeanneau raus, nen bisschen Pilken, nen bisschen Trolling ,  und abends wenn wir reinkommen ist das Freiborde der Jeanneau nur noch halb so hoch - warum ? Weil Du soviel Fische gefangen hast :m 
Da Du dann so kaputt vom Drillen der kaaaaaapitalen Dorsche und Mefo´s bist, muß ich dann auch noch Deine Fische filtieren - und dann bin ich so kaputt, dass Du für mich auch noch abends bei der Tombola den 1.Preis abräumst ! :m  Besser kann es ja eigentlich nicht laufen. #6 

oh- sch****** jetzt bin ich ja auch schon am träumen #t


----------



## svenskepilk (8. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@ honeyball: Find ich super von dir das du Namensschildeer zur Verfügung stellen willst.
 Ich heiße Hans


----------



## JapanRot (9. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moinsen. Bei mir kannste ein "Maik" aufs Schildchen drucken ;-)


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Und bei mir "Dennis the Sylverpasi" oder "Dennis the Excalibur-Driver" (Jörg weißt bescheid....???)


----------



## ralle (9. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Leute sieht schlecht aus für Euch !!!!!!!!!!!!!  Rein Fischmässig 

Habe eben für den 4.12 für unsere Truppe auf der Forelle gebucht !!

Also wirds ja nix mehr mit Fisch für Euch am Sonntag !!    Falls wirklich welche übrigbleiben fange ich die am Sonntag persönlich


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Na Ralle da bin ich ja echt gespannt, ob ihr am 04. Glück habt. Du musst uns unbedingt infomieren. Und sollte es wirklich so sein, wie Du schreibst, dann werd ich Dir ein paar aus der Kiste mopsen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Und dem Hendrik wäre auch schlecht :v. Der schafft das immer wieder #r.


----------



## Alf Stone (9. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Kohle hab ich gerade überwiesen.
Mein Namenschild kannste bitte mit Thoralf beflocken.  #h

Petri Alf


----------



## ralle (9. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> wollen wir erstmal hoffen dass wir kein sturm oder ähnliches haben.
> das wäre ja dann ganz schlecht



Solche Gedanken wollen wir doch erst gar nicht aufkommen lassen !!
Vorhersage für den 4-5.12   3-4 Windstärken  

3
schwache 
Brise	Kämme beginnen sich zu brechen. Schaum überwiegt glasig, ganz vereinzelt können kleine weiße  
Schaumköpfe auftreten.	
3,4 - 5,4
7 - 10	
2
schwachbewegte  
See	
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
4
mäßige 
Brise	Wellen noch klein, werden aber länger, weiße Schaumköpfe treten schon ziemlich  verbreitet auf.	
5,5 - 7,9
11 - 15	3	leicht bewegte  
See


----------



## Honeyball (9. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@ralle,

wo übernachtet Ihr ?
Wir reisen wohl auch schon am Samstagnachmittag an.


----------



## ralle (9. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hallo Honeyball

Wir nächtigen in einer Pension direkt in Heikendorf .  Weiß aber die genaue Adresse noch nicht .

Da können wir uns ja am Samstagabend irgendwo schon mal treffen !!


----------



## pitus02 (9. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Kohle hab ich gerade überwiesen.
Mein Namenschild kannste bitte mit Lars bestücken  #:


----------



## Hayabusa (9. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

geld ist auch bei mir raus
namensschild bitte mit olaf


----------



## Bootsmann HH (9. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

... das Geld ist schon solange raus, dass es fast noch DM war ;-)

Namen: Peer (bootsmann HH)

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (9. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@ Jörg mit dem Geld ist das im Moment nicht so einfach, habe Dir aber mal `nen Wechsel zugeschickt...

Mein Name auf Schild: Andreas

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Meinst Du dass Jörch sich auf den Wechsel einlässt. Sein Motto ist doch "Nur bares ist wahres!"


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (9. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@ Honeyball

Moin Moin,

Würde auch gerne so ein Schild nehmen #6 , kannst Florian drauf drucken.


Gruss
Flo #h 

Ps. Noch soooooooo lange hin. :c


----------



## Jirko (9. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

werd mal unserem honeyball´n büschen unter die ärmchen greifen  und hab mal die bis dato eingegangenen namensmeldungen für die schildchen zusammengefasst:

...*die outer *
1. oh-nemo - Jörg
2. norge-klaus - Klaus
3. laggo - Claas
4. Sylverpasi - Dennis
6. Hendrik - Hendrik #q 
7. Bootsmann HH - Peer
8. Hayabusa - Olaf
9. Honeyball - Heinz-Peter
12. Bekannter Ralle - Erhard
13. Bekannter Ralle - Lutz
14. MiCo - Micha
11. Ralle - Ralf 
15. Hornhecht Eutin - Michael 
17. Japan Rot - Maik
18. Abriß Volker HH - Volker
20. Wombat - Klaus
23. Stadtmaus - Cathrin
24. Siver (Ralle) - Andreas
26. Pitus 02 - Lars
27. Seeteufelfreund - Martin
28. Alf Stone - Thoralf
29. Friedhelm (Kumpel von Ralle) - Friedhelm
30. svenskepilk - Hans
31. Hinnerk - Heinrich
33. Jirko - Jirko
34. Medo - Jörg
35. Reppi - Uwe
36. Medo Observer  (Andreas Thomsen) - Andreas 
37. Angelfiete - Florian
38. tom (Kumpel von MiCo) - Tom
39. Jörg (Kumpel von Hornhechteutin) - Jörg
40. STeVie - Stefan
41. Angelcarsten - Carsten

...*die namenslosen *
5. Aaaaalglatze oder wie? 
10. Bekannter Honeyball
16. Cpt. Haddock
19. Bekannter Abriß Volker
21. Bekannter Wombat
22. Bekannter Wombat
25. Keule
32. Tackle

PS: @oh-nemo: *nr. 24 + 29: siver und friedhelm (über ralf alias ralle) sind doch bestimmt doppelt, oder? (12.- und 13. 2 x bekannte von ralf)* - wenn nicht, mein PS einfach in die tonne treten


----------



## Hendrik (9. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Jirko!
Für mich bitte Hendrik eintragen  :q 

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## oh-nemo (9. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> werd mal unserem honeyball´n büschen unter die ärmchen greifen  und hab mal die bis dato eingegangenen namensmeldungen für die schildchen zusammengefasst:
> 
> PS: @oh-nemo: *nr. 24 + 29: siver und friedhelm (über ralf alias ralle) sind doch bestimmt doppelt, oder? (12.- und 13. 2 x bekannte von ralf)* - wenn nicht, mein PS einfach in die tonne treten



Klasse Einsatz Jirko #6 und Honeyball #6
Wenn ich Ralle richtig verstanden hab wollte er mit 2 Kumpel kommen und danach hat er noch Siver und Friedhelm gemeldet  oder Ralle ?


----------



## angelcarsten (9. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

hallo 
bei mir kannste cartsen drauf drucken!

sind auch schon am samstag oben, wollen schon mal ein paar dorsche verhaften.
auf ein kühles bier wäre ich am abend net abgeneigt.

gruss #: carsten


----------



## oh-nemo (9. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Danke , das klappt ja Spitze !!!
Die ersten Geldeingänge sind da !!!

1. Angelfiete - € 39,-
2. Jirko - € 39,-
3. Laggo - € 39,-
4. Bootsmann HH - € 39,-
5. Hayabusa - € 39,-
6. Angelcarsten - € 39,-
7. Stevie - € 39,-
8. Sylverpasi - € 39,-


----------



## STeVie (9. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Stefan auf mein schild.

Geld vorhin überwiesen und schon da, na das nenn ich fix 



			
				angelcarsten schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> bei mir kannste cartsen drauf drucken!



Hmm, cartsen is nen komischer name!  :q  :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Henne.... wo bleibt Deine Kohle. Du bleibst zu Hause sag ich Dir...... *g*


----------



## oh-nemo (9. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ich überweise mitte nächster woche. muss jetzt leider erstmal noch warten da ich ein wenig knapp bin. meine schwester,tante,vater und opa haben gerade alle geburtstag. bin froh wenn der monat um ist


Aga kein Problem.
Wann wollen wir mit Dennis mal zusammen los an die Küste?
Möchte unbedingt mal wieder Fisch essen :q
Am besten Steinbutt 
Wenn Du n Hot Spot weisst schick mal ne PN #6 und Du weisst einen


----------



## oh-nemo (9. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> wir wollten doch jetzt mit dennis auch mal ne kleine brandungssession planen oder ?


Wann meinst Du denn ist es kalt genug?
Ende Sept. mal in Angriff nehmen ?


----------



## oh-nemo (9. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Einfach mal bei mir melden.
Schick Dir gleich mal ne Mail


----------



## oh-nemo (9. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> aber nicht das jetzt hier ne 0190 und 6 mal die 6 kommt


0190 666666
Ey sach mal woher kennst Du denn meine Privatnummer


----------



## Laggo (9. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@Jirko

Bei mir hau mal ein Claas unter!
Ihr könnt mich aber ruhig Laggo nennen das bin ich gewohnt #6


----------



## MiCo (9. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

bei mir bitte micha aufs namensschild.


----------



## Reppi (10. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

So der Namenlose meldet sich ab ...........gleich gehts nach Norge.....ins Trainingslager für den Kuttertag.

Gruss
Uwe


----------



## ralle (10. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@ oh-nemo

alles richtig !!  

ralle(ralf) + siver(andreas) + lutz + friedhelm + erhard = 5 Mann 

Was Geld wollt ihr auch ??????????????????






Na gut dann gehts eben heute raus


----------



## Medo (10. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

So namenslose katzenfellsammelnde Kutter-Robocop Deichschlampe

*Viel Spass!!*


----------



## oh-nemo (10. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Danke , das klappt ja Spitze !!!
Die ersten Geldeingänge sind da !!!

1. Angelfiete - € 39,-
2. Jirko - € 39,-
3. Laggo - € 39,-
4. Bootsmann HH - € 39,-
5. Hayabusa - € 39,-
6. Angelcarsten - € 39,-
7. Stevie - € 39,-
8. Sylverpasi - € 39,-
9. Keule - € 39,-
10. Pitus02 - € 39,-
11. Alf Stone - € 39,-
12. - 16.Ralle´s Bande  5 x € 39,- = € 195,-
17. oh-nemo - € 39,-
18.-20. Honeyball,Hinnerk + 1 Person - € 117,-
21. Andreas Thomsen - € 39,-
__________________


----------



## Honeyball (10. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@ oh-nemo
Du bekommst 'ne Sammelüberweisung für uns drei Dortmunder von Heinrich (Hinnerk).

@Jirko
Unser (hier noch) namenloser Kumpel heißt übrigens Parvis, aber das hätte ich ja auch so gewusst  :q  :q 
Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe mit der Übersicht.

Ich bau die Namensschilder dann mit der Serienbrieffunktion auf, stelle sie hier rein und jeder kann sich seines runterladen, ausdrucken und mitbringen. :m 
Nein, war'n Scherz, die Nicknames habe ich ja ohnehin und wenn dann noch ein zwei echte Namen fehlen, habe ich im Handgepäck auch noch Platz für'n schwarzen Edding.

Ich hab aber noch 'ne technische Frage:
Rein theoretisch wenn auch mit absolut geringer Wahrscheinlichkeit könnte es sich aus den jahreszeitlichen Gegebenheiten möglicherweise ereignen, dass ein gewisses Maß hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit durch diverse Arten von nahegelegenen Feuchtigkeitsquellen (Wolken, Meer) auf uns direkt einwirkt.
Wenn ich die Schilder mit 'nem Tintenstrahldrucker drucke und die Nass werden, verwischt das ganze wahrscheinlich schnell. Hat schon mal einer versucht, Tintenstrahlausdrucke mit Klarlack zu besprühen ?

Sonst nehm ich Klebefolie oder hör mal rum, wer ein Laminiergerät hat.


----------



## oh-nemo (10. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

So Leudde es sind 2 Plätze wieder freigeworden.
Es gibt nun 2 möglichkeiten.
1.Neu anbieten
2.Wir fahren nur mit 39 Teilnehmern raus,es wäre dann etwas "mehr" Platz auf´m Kudder  
Den "Mehr-Platz" müssten wir uns dann mit € 2,- erkaufen.
Heisst defacto das es nicht mehr 39 Kracher kostet sondern 41 p.P.
Wäre ne überlegung wert und Ihr sollt entscheiden :m


----------



## oh-nemo (10. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> @ oh-nemo
> Du bekommst 'ne Sammelüberweisung für uns drei Dortmunder von Heinrich (Hinnerk).
> 
> Sonst nehm ich Klebefolie oder hör mal rum, wer ein Laminiergerät hat.


Hi Honey 
Alles klar,BvB überweist gemeinsam 

Klebefolie ist doch O.K.,laminieren glaube ich wär zu "kostenintensiv"


----------



## Jirko (10. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@honeyball
sollte sich in deiner näheren umgebung keiner finden, der die schildchen einlaminieren kann, kannst du mir gerne die fertigen schilder mit ner brieftaube zuschicken. das einlaminieren würd ich dann übernehmen. hab auch noch reversclips, um sie schön zu verpacken. wenn´s soweit ist, einfach ne PN an mich. müssten uns dann nur noch über die maße deiner schilder kurzschließen (gib dir dann die maße der clips – oki!?)

@oh-nemo
mir wurscht. ob nun 39 oder 41 uff´n kudder  wenn wir noch 2 interessenten haben, ruff uff´n kahn. wenn nicht, gibts trinkgeld on bord :m


----------



## oh-nemo (10. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> wer ist denn abgefallen ?


Abriß Volker + Angelkollege.
War Ihm im ersten Moment nicht aufgefallen das wir mit 41 Leudden los wollen.
Ist Ihm zu voll.
Schöne Grüsse soll ich noch ausrichten und bis zum Näxtn mal .


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (10. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



> mir wurscht. ob nun 39 oder 41 uff´n kudder



mir auch!
Jörg kannst meinen Wechsel einfach handschriftlich ändern 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## oh-nemo (10. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> @oh-nemo
> mir wurscht. ob nun 39 oder 41 uff´n kudder  wenn wir noch 2 interessenten haben, ruff uff´n kahn. wenn nicht, gibts trinkgeld on bord :m


Warten wir erstmal ab 
Vieleicht wollen ja noch unbedingt 2 Boardies mit :q 
Sonst geh ich mit dem Klingelbeutel auf´m Kudder rum :m


----------



## oh-nemo (10. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> mir auch!
> Jörg kannst meinen Wechsel einfach handschriftlich ändern
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas


Andy, Du kannst mir ja den € 39,- Schein zukommen lassen den wir zusammen bei Dir heute Nacht auf´m Kopierer gebaut habn 
Oh Shit jetzt wissens alle ;(


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (10. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Andy, Du kannst mir ja den € 39,- Schein zukommen lassen den wir zusammen bei Dir heute Nacht auf´m Kopierer gebaut habn
> Oh Shit jetzt wissens alle ;(



Den habe ich schon ausgegeben, aber sach ma der Wechsel müßte doch schon bei Dir im Briefkasten liegen?
Habe den gestern Straßenmusikanten hier in Plön mitgegeben, die wollten auch bei Dir durch`s Dorf tingeln  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## oh-nemo (10. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Den habe ich schon ausgegeben, aber sach ma der Wechsel müßte doch schon bei Dir im Briefkasten liegen?
> Habe den gestern Straßenmusikanten hier in Plön mitgegeben, die wollten auch bei Dir durch`s Dorf tingeln
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas


Nach dem Geldsegen der vergangenen Tage hab ich mir ein neues Anwesen zugelegt, vorhin verjagten meine Bluthunde solch komische Gesellen,ich dachte das wären irgendwelche Boardies die Ihr Geld zrückwollen


----------



## Honeyball (10. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@ Jirko,
die Clips hab ich ja selbst schon da. Ich denke, ich werd' die schon noch wasserfest bekommen. Wie gesagt, einfache Bucheinbandfolie tut es ja auch.

@ OH-nemo,
schade, dass die Jungs abgesagt haben. Ob mit 41 oder 39 oder 35 Mann, ob für 39, 41 oder 45 Euro, wir sind auf jeden Fall dabei und zahlen notfalls nach.
Wir sollten aber keinem Boardie die Chance verbauen, noch nachträglich aufzuspringen.



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Honey
> Alles klar,BvB überweist gemeinsam


Du hast da was falsch verstanden. Hinnerk überweist gemeinsam, nicht der BVB (sonst könnteste lange warten #h )

Ist Euch eigentlich bewusst, dass ich am Samstag, den 4.12. nachmittags zur besten Bundesligazeit von Dortmund aus nach Heikendorf fahren werde, nur um mit Euch allen eine tolle Angeltour zu haben, und habt Ihr eigentlich mal auf den Bundesligaspielplan geschaut und könnt Ihr überhaupt nachvollziehen, was es für einen wie mich, der seit weit über 30 Jahren treuer Fan des BVB ist, bedeuten muss, diesen Samstagnachmittag nicht in den heiligen Hallen des Westfalenstadions zu verbringen ????????


----------



## oh-nemo (10. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> @ OH-nemo,
> schade, dass die Jungs abgesagt haben. Ob mit 41 oder 39 oder 35 Mann, ob für 39, 41 oder 45 Euro, wir sind auf jeden Fall dabei und zahlen notfalls nach.
> Wir sollten aber keinem Boardie die Chance verbauen, noch nachträglich aufzuspringen.



Es sind noch fast 3 Monate bist zum 5.12.04
Da werden noch anfragen kommen.
Ihr entscheidet.


----------



## oh-nemo (10. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> @ all
> können doch sehr gerne noch zwei mitkommen.
> ich finde es ist alles eine frage des geldes oder wie seht ihr das
> wäre doch schön wenn unsere tour plötzlich nur 30 euro kostet



Wenn wir nur € 30.- zahlen würden wären wir 53,3333 Leudde an Bord 
sacht mein Taschenrechner :q


----------



## Honeyball (10. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Na ja, wir können ja so'n paar Leute mehr mitnehmen, die dann nicht angeln dürfen aber für ihr Geld einen prima Nachhilfeunterricht im Kutterangeln genießen dürfen 
Habe da in so manchen Beiträgen einiges gelesen, dass manchen das gar nicht schaden könnte...  :q  :q  :q


----------



## oh-nemo (10. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> da hast du mich nun falsch verstanden.
> so ein lieber mensch bin ich nicht
> ich meinte damit eigentlich- es ist alles eine frage was denen so ein ticket wert ist !
> also unter 150 euro pro nase läuft da nichts
> sprich ne versteigerung


Dingeling, der Groschen ist gefallen :q
Aga,das nimmst Du aber in die Hand.Keine Lust Kiel geholt zu werden


----------



## oh-nemo (10. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, wir können ja so'n paar Leute mehr mitnehmen, die dann nicht angeln dürfen aber für ihr Geld einen prima Nachhilfeunterricht im Kutterangeln genießen dürfen
> Habe da in so manchen Beiträgen einiges gelesen, dass manchen das gar nicht schaden könnte...  :q  :q  :q



Ja Honey, die Idee ist Super.
Was meinst Du denn kann man so noch mitnehmen?
5-6 Zuschauer :q
Die müssen dann aber richtich löhnen weil sie ja auch Ordendlich was beigebracht bekommen #6
Is ja sozusagen ne Guiding-Tour


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Wir laden noch den lieben Rainer Korn ein, der kann uns dann zeigen, wie das geht. Ich werd mal einen Kumpel fragen, ob der mitmöchte.


----------



## Honeyball (10. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Also,
schmeißen wir doch Aalglatzes und meine Idee einfach zusammen und versteigern bei EBAY noch 5-6 Plätze für den Lehrgang "Gruppendynamik Life".

Ich hab den auch gleich mal einen Veranstaltungsflyer entworfen (s. Anhang)


----------



## Jirko (10. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

mal n´büschen aktualisiert und 

...*die outer *
1. oh-nemo - Jörg
2. norge-klaus - Klaus
3. laggo - Claas
4. Sylverpasi - Dennis
5. Agalatze - Agalatze oder schrödi
6. Hendrik - Hendrik #q 
7. Bootsmann HH - Peer
8. Hayabusa - Olaf
9. Honeyball - Heinz-Peter
10. Bekannter Honeyball - Parvis
12. Bekannter Ralle - Erhard
13. Bekannter Ralle - Lutz
14. MiCo - Micha
11. Ralle - Ralf 
15. Hornhecht Eutin - Michael 
17. Japan Rot - Maik
20. Wombat - Klaus
23. Stadtmaus - Cathrin
24. Siver (Ralle) - Andreas
25. Keule - Boris
26. Pitus 02 - Lars
27. Seeteufelfreund - Martin
28. Alf Stone - Thoralf
29. Friedhelm (Kumpel von Ralle) - Friedhelm
30. svenskepilk - Hans
31. Hinnerk - Heinrich
32. Tackle - Tackle
33. Jirko - Jirko
34. Medo - Jörg
35. Reppi - Uwe
36. Medo Observer  (Andreas Thomsen) - Andreas 
37. Angelfiete - Florian
38. tom (Kumpel von MiCo) - Tom
39. Jörg (Kumpel von Hornhechteutin) - Jörg
40. STeVie - Stefan
41. Angelcarsten - Carsten

...*die namenslosen *
16. Cpt. Haddock
21. Bekannter Wombat
22. Bekannter Wombat

#h


----------



## norge_klaus (10. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@ Honeyball, genial !!!!!!  :q  :q  :q 

3 Plätz bei ebay versteigert und die Charter ist gedeckt !!!!  #v  #v  #v


----------



## Jirko (10. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@honeyball - köstlichst #6 muß mir jetzt erstmal mein höschen wechseln gehen


----------



## norge_klaus (10. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Oh Jirko ! Inkontinenz und dann am 05.12. auf die Ostsee schippern ! Ob das gut geht  :q  :q  :q 

gruß aus sachsen


----------



## Keule (11. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

dann schreibt bei keule mal Boris drauf


----------



## Honeyball (11. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

...und das sagst Du, der beinahe in die Ostsee spucken kann.
Was meinste, wie es uns im Binnenland geht, 400 km von der Ostseeküste weg. 

Gestern ist meine Online-Bestellung mit den ersten Ködern angekommen. 
"Nur" noch 12 Wochen !!!


----------



## oh-nemo (11. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Danke , das klappt ja Spitze !!!
Die ersten Geldeingänge sind da !!!

1. Angelfiete - € 39,-
2. Jirko - € 39,-
3. Laggo - € 39,-
4. Bootsmann HH - € 39,-
5. Hayabusa - € 39,-
6. Angelcarsten - € 39,-
7. Stevie - € 39,-
8. Sylverpasi - € 39,-
9. Keule - € 39,-
10. Pitus02 - € 39,-
11. Alf Stone - € 39,-
12. - 16.Ralle´s Bande  5 x € 39,- = € 195,-
17. oh-nemo - € 39,-
18.-20. Honeyball,Hinnerk + 1 Person - € 117,-
21. Andreas Thomsen - € 39,-


----------



## Honeyball (12. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> hast bestimmt schon die sachen gepackt oder



Nee, viel schlimmer  :q 

Normalerweise hat ein Jahr vier Jahreszeiten:
Vorfreude auf Norwegen, Norwegen-Tour, Nachgenuss, Planung und Organisation der nächsten Tour.

Jetzt kommt mitten in die 4. Jahreszeit noch eine fünfte Parallelzeit hinzu. Das muss ich mental noch verarbeiten. :m  :m  :m 

...und dann noch die Aussicht auf gaaaaaanz viel Spass  #6


----------



## Agalatze (12. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

oha das ist natürlich sehr übel.
dann bereite dich mal seelisch ganz entspannt darauf vor. nicht
dass du noch nen herzkaspar bekommst oder so


----------



## STeVie (12. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@ oh no nemo |wavey: 
Wäre es möglich jemanden als zuschauer mitzubringen?
Oder ist dafür kein Platz auf dem Kutter?


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (12. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Besucher sind immer Willkommen !!!!!


Futter bei die Fische

 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Ich habe gehört, dass auf dem Kutter für max. 41 Leute Platz ist und das soll schon sehr eng sein. Ich selber kenne die Forelle nicht. Da wir 2 Absagen haben und wir ja nun 39 Männers sind, würd ich vorschlagen, dass wir vielleicht dabei bleiben, denn nichts ist schlimmer, als keinen Platz links, rechts und nach hinten zu haben. Ist aber nur ein Vorschlag. Wenn ihr aber dennoch 41 Freunde sein wollt, wäre es mir egal. Wie gesagt, ist nur ein Vorschlag. Ist vielleicht auch in eurem Interesse etwas mehr Platz zu haben.


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Ja ich denke auch, dass das besser ist. Mal sehen, was die anderen Jungs dazu meinen. JÖÖÖÖÖRG, wie siehst Du das?


----------



## oh-nemo (12. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				STeVie schrieb:
			
		

> @ oh no nemo |wavey:
> Wäre es möglich jemanden als zuschauer mitzubringen?
> Oder ist dafür kein Platz auf dem Kutter?



Moin Stevie,meinetwegen gerne aber ich weiss nicht ob man das machen sollte.
Dann möchte der und der auch noch jemanden mitbringen weil der ja auch hat,verstehst Du mich?


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

|abgelehn :m


----------



## oh-nemo (12. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich denke auch, dass das besser ist. Mal sehen, was die anderen Jungs dazu meinen. JÖÖÖÖÖRG, wie siehst Du das?


Ich hab kein Problem damit viel Platz zuhaben. 
Zurnot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wo das noch hinführt mit den Smilies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber mal im ernst,jeder 2 € mehr und a bisserl mehr Platz ist doch O.K.?


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Sach mal Jörch. Ist zwar nicht das Thema, aber wo hast DU diese Smily´s her????|kopfkrat


----------



## oh-nemo (12. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Sach mal Jörch. Ist zwar nicht das Thema, aber wo hast DU diese Smily´s her????|kopfkrat



Moin Dennis #10 
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=36096&page=1


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*


----------



## oh-nemo (12. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

>


----------



## oh-nemo (12. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Und wehe auf´m Kudder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Du mich an.


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*






 Was denkst Du von mir?


----------



## Jirko (12. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

hallo oh-nemo #h

ich würd für die 2 offenen plätze ne deadline für die vergabe setzen. sollten diese z.b. nicht bis zum 22.11.04 vergeben sein, sind´s 39 banausen und jeder zahlt noch zusätzlich nen obulus von € 2,-- pro nase inne büchse und ferddig.

@stevie - büdde nicht böse sein, aber ich glaube nicht, daß das funktionieren wird  (siehe posting von oh-nehmo). bin mir ganz sicher, daß du dafür verständnis hast #6


----------



## oh-nemo (12. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> hallo oh-nemo #h
> 
> ich würd für die 2 offenen plätze ne deadline für die vergabe setzen. sollten diese z.b. nicht bis zum 22.11.04 vergeben sein, sind´s 39 banausen und jeder zahlt noch zusätzlich nen obulus von € 2,-- pro nase inne büchse und ferddig.


Moin Jirko,
ich bin mir sehr sicher das wir die Plätze noch loswerden aber n büschen Meeer Platz is doch auch O.K.
Wiegesacht Ihr habt das Sagen und ich füge mich der Meeerheit


----------



## ralle (12. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Das ist doch kein Problem !!

Ich habe es oh-nemo schon gesagt - falls jemand ausfällt könnte ich noch locker 2-3 Mann bringen.

Also wenns klemmt sagt mir bescheid !!



Natürlich wäre etwas mehr Platz auch nicht schlecht !!


----------



## STeVie (12. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

klar hab ich dafür verständnis, war ja nur ne Frage. |kopfkrat 
Hätt sonst halt meinen Schatz |smlove2: auch mitgebracht!


----------



## STeVie (12. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Also Leute,

des wird ja mein erster versuch auf Dorsch & Co, und im Meer und überhaupt  |peinlich 
Daher hab ich da en paar fragen:
1. Was brauch ich bei der Jahrezeit an Klamotten damit ich mir ned den Arsch abfrier?  |krank: 
2. Was für ne Rute/Rolle/Schnur Kombi brauch ich? #c 
3. Pilker! Auch Twister? Oder sonst welche Köder?  |kopfkrat 
4. Was brauch ich sonst noch? Filitiermesser (wie groß?)? 
So dann erzählt mal... :m

 |closed:


----------



## hornhechteutin (12. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Moin ,
alllllsoooooo ich würde dafür stimmen , die 2 Plätze nicht mehr zu vergeben . Wie Dennis schon gesagt hat , bischen mehr Platz ist auch nicht schlecht oder ? |kopfkrat  Zumal sich die Mehrkosten pro Person ja in Grenzen halten .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## oh-nemo (12. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde das wort von jörch ist gesetz und er entscheidet das ganze einfach mal.
> also los kleiner nemo


Meinetwegen können wir
2 € mehr löhnen und nur mit 39 Leudden raus


----------



## STeVie (12. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Kann oder will keiner meine Fragen beantworten?  |kopfkrat


----------



## angelcarsten (12. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

hallo

so es will dir keiner antworten komisch naja.

so zu den personen ich würde vorschlagen das jeder 2. euronen noch bezahlt und wir haben viel platz.
weil ich denke das ich viel platz brauche damit ich meine dorsche landen kann es werden sehrrrrrrrrrr viele sein 

gruss #:  carsten


----------



## oh-nemo (12. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				STeVie schrieb:
			
		

> Also Leute,
> 
> des wird ja mein erster versuch auf Dorsch & Co, und im Meer und überhaupt  |peinlich
> Daher hab ich da en paar fragen:
> ...


Moin Stevie
1.Warme Wasserdichte Kleidung
2.Softpilkrute bis ca.150g Wg und ca.3m länge,Kräftige Rolle(5000),0,30mm Monofile oder 15er gepfl.
3. Ja,die antwort ist richtig
4. Messer hat bestimmt jemand für Dich
Wenn Du so vor Ort aufschlägst ist das schon O.K.
Frag doch noch mal kurz bevor es losgeht,vieleicht haben grad 1-2 Tage vorher die Dorsche grad Rot oder Schwarz oder.... bevorzugt


----------



## oh-nemo (12. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				angelcarsten schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> 
> so es will dir keiner antworten komisch naja.
> 
> ...


Wir  warten ja nun nicht den ganzen Abend um sofort auf Fragen zu antworten


----------



## Honeyball (13. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Also kleidungsmäßig sollten wir den Wetterbericht abwarten, bevor es mit den Tipps losgeht.
Ich denke aber im Dezember ist 'nen warmes Höschen ganz angebracht, drum lass ich meinen Stringtanga daheim. Irgendwas einigermaßen Regenfestes als Außenhaut kommt sicherlich auch ganz gut.
Bei der Rutenwahl bin ich selbst noch unschlüssig. Ich dachte an eine leichtere und längere Peitsche um die 3m mit 100-200g Wurfgewicht und Stationärrolle und an meine Lillebeltrute (Bootsrute) mit Multirolle.
Ködermäßig bist Du mit Pilkern, schweren Jigs und Twistern sicherlich schon gut ausgestattet. Wenn Du dann noch ein paar Beifänger wie Gummimaks oder Gummioktopusse in verschiedenen Farben dabei hast, sollte es schon klappen.

Wie sieht's ansonsten bei Euch aus?
Plant einer was mit Naturködern (Wurm, Heringsfetzen) oder so'n modernen Krams wie Seawavern oder Vibras ?
Agalatze sucht doch schon verzweifelt nach geheimnisvollen Jodtinkturen, mit denen er seine Köder impfen kann. Nicht dass die Forelle schon vor dem Losmachen stinkt, wie 'ne Chemiefabrik


----------



## STeVie (13. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@ Aalglatze
Danke für das Angebot, aber Carsten und ich wollen den Samstag ja auch schon raus, und ich glaub kaum das du da auch schon dabei bist!?  |wavey:


----------



## STeVie (13. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Ok, wie groß Sollten die Twister denn sein, und wie schwer die Jigs?


----------



## Jirko (13. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

hallo jungs #h

hat von euch denn jemand geplant, wattis bzw. gummiwürmer mit wattitinktur mit im gepäck zu haben? es soll zeiten geben, da kannst du dich wundpilken- und jiggen und nen seichtes klopfen an grund mit naturködern ist das nonplusultra. könnte einer von euch küstenbanausen wattis organisieren? laßt mal büdde hören – dangäää :m #h


----------



## Honeyball (13. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Ich denke, ich werde auf jeden Fall meine Norge-erprobten Tiefkühlsardinen aus dem Kaufland dabei haben...


----------



## Agalatze (13. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

oh man.... jetzt schreibe ich mal was ich so dabei habe. einmal ne jigger rute von 3,30 m länge, dann ne pilke 3,30 länge und bis 200g wurfgewicht und eine spinnrute von 3,30 bis 50 g wurfgewicht. mit kürzeren ruten als 3 m würde ich garnicht angeln.
oktopusse oder gummikaks könnt ihr alle getrost zuhause lassen. so oft wie ich zum pilken bin, habe ich vielleicht 3-4 mal gesehen dass jemand darauf etwas gefangen hat. es angelt auch kaum einer so hier.
jigs mit 5 oder 7,5 cm länge sind die erste wahl. wenn keine drift ist und keine welle und wir ins flache fahren sind kleine blinker oder pilker bis 30 oder 40 gramm erste wahl.


----------



## Agalatze (13. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

pilken tue ich nur wenns stürmich ist und auf jigs nichts läuft. kommt aber fast nie vor.
die jigs nicht mehr als 5 gramm nehmen.
@ jirko
ist kein problem mit den würmern. musst mir dass kurz vorher nochmal sagen wieviele.

ach ja, an alle norwegenfans. lasst die multi zuhause. wir sind auf der ostsee. ne stationär ist völlig ausreichend. damit habt ihr mehr spaß.


----------



## Jirko (13. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

vielen dank für dein angebot agalatze #6

und das mit der multi & dem spaßfaktor halt ich für´n gerücht :m zumal ne kleine baitcaster nix mit norwegen gemein hat agalatze  #h


----------



## Agalatze (13. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

die hat natürlich nichts mit norwegen zu tun. da haste recht. aber ich denke schon dass man mehr spaß hat mit ner stationären. es sei denn du willst naturköder angeln.


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Ich bin gerade dabei mir eine ABU Ambassadeur zu ersteigern. Die wollte ich auf jeden Fall mitnehmen. Zum Naturköderangeln sind die Top!


----------



## ralle (13. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

30lbs Bootsrute + ABU 7000 C Syncro + 40er geflochtene 
Pilker 30-40 gr.


Prima Kombi


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				ralle schrieb:
			
		

> 30lbs Bootsrute + ABU 7000 C Syncro + 40er geflochtene
> Pilker 30-40 gr.
> 
> 
> Prima Kombi




Zum leichten Pilken für die Ostsee gibt´s nichts besseres  #6  |uhoh:  |kopfkrat  :q


----------



## Agalatze (13. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

ich lasse mich mal überraschen was da alles zum vorschein kommt.
vielleicht brauchen wir ja auch das ganz schwere gerät weil plötzlich nur dorsche von 1m aufwärts zu fangen sind


----------



## Jirko (13. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

mhhhhhhm und wenn nen steinpicker auf die montage rummst??? wat´n dann??? nene ralle, man sollte für alles gewappnet sein - penn mill stand-up in der 50lbs-er ausführung und ner angeflanschten 114er special senator...

...alles andere wäre grob fahrlässig


----------



## Honeyball (13. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Jetzt mal ernsthaft.
Es ist zwar schon n'bißchen her seit ich das letzte Mal mit'm Kutter auf der Ostsee war, aber damals kam man mit weniger als 150 Gramm gar nicht bis zum Grund.
Das, was Du da beschreibst, Agalatze, würde ich gerade mal zum Zanderangeln an den Kanal mitnehmen.
Kann ja sein, dass sich da Einiges geändert hat in den letzten 10 Jahren, aber liege ich denn wirklich so daneben mit meiner Kombi ???

Ein völlig verunsicherter Binnenländer


----------



## Alf Stone (13. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Agalatze hat doch angeboten die Köder zu besorgen. Und da er viel öfter als wir zum Kutterangeln kann, wird er mit seinem leichten Gerät für alle die entsprechenden Köderfische wie Hering und Makrele fangen.
Finde ich sehr sozial von ihm. |jump: 
Danke Aga.:m 

Petri Alf


----------



## Jirko (13. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

hallo honeyball #h

ich denke mal mit ner lightkombo (3m, WG bis 50g) und ner etwas härteren rute (@wodi - viel zu harmlos ) mit nem WGspektrum 100-200g sollte man gut auskommen...

...das einzige "problem" was ich sehe ist der umstand, daß alle jungs auf einer relingseite mit nahezu gewichtsgleichen montagen fischen sollten (hier sollte im vorab ne abstimmung stattfinden - vor ort natürlich, in abhängigkeit von drift und puste ) - anderfalls gibt´s stirnrunzeln :m


----------



## Agalatze (13. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

hallo honeyball
also in den letzten jahren hat sich ne menge geändert. es gibt aber noch genug leute die es mit 30 lbs ruten 300 gramm pilker und gummimaks versuchen. die erfolge sind sehr sehr bescheiden.
und die dorsche die gefangen werden sind meistens sowieso im schnitt nicht größer als 60 cm. und 60 cm schnitt wäre schon fantastisch.
ich habe so einige sachen dabei und kann dir gerne aushelfen.


----------



## oh-nemo (13. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Danke , das klappt ja Spitze !!!
Die ersten Geldeingänge sind da !!!

1. Angelfiete - € 39,-
2. Jirko - € 39,-
3. Laggo - € 39,-
4. Bootsmann HH - € 39,-
5. Hayabusa - € 39,-
6. Angelcarsten - € 39,-
7. Stevie - € 39,-
8. Sylverpasi - € 39,-
9. Keule - € 39,-
10. Pitus02 - € 39,-
11. Alf Stone - € 39,-
12. - 16.Ralle´s Bande  5 x € 39,- = € 195,-
17. oh-nemo - € 39,-
18.-20. Honeyball,Hinnerk + 1 Person - € 117,-
21. Andreas Thomsen - € 39,-
22. Stadtmaus - € 39,-
23. Norge-Klaus - € 39,-
24. Hendrik - € 39,-


----------



## Agalatze (13. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@ alf stone
hey ich sagte dass ich wattis besorgen kann !
wozu brauchst du denn makrelen und heringe ?


----------



## Honeyball (14. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@agalatze,
danke für das Angebot, wenn nötig, komme ich gerne darauf zurück.

Ich hätte jetzt an Ruten unter 100g Wurfgewicht gar nichts mitgenommen, aber nach dem, was Ihr hier sagt, scheint es ja wohl so zu sein, dass generell die längeren und leichteren Ruten Sinn machen.
Ich hatte ja schon in Norwegen den Eindruck, dass wir mit dem leichteren Geschirr sichtbar erfolgreicher waren als die Dauerpilker mit 300g und mehr.

Mich wundert es nur deshalb, weil ich Dorsch in der Ostsee bisher immer am Grund gefangen habe und mit zu leichten Pilkern oftmals gar keinen Grundkontakt hatte.


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Das kommt auf die Drift an. Ich pilke nur mit Pilkern von 35 - 80 gr. Das ist wirklich leichtes Pilken. Selbstverständlich sollten Pilker bis 120 gr nicht fehlen! Man weiß ja nie. 200 gr ist für mich schon übertrieben. Ich nehm ne Pilke von 150 WG mit. Das reicht total aus.


----------



## Honeyball (14. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt.

Ich habe gerade bei der Angeldomäne so komische bunte Teile gekauft, die drei Ösen haben, eine oben, eine vorne, eine hinten, wo man Drillinge und so reinhängen kann. Hatte irgendwo im Internet von einem gewissen Micha mal gelesen, dass die gut sein sollen |pfisch:  #c. Da er sich irgendwie was mit Dorsch nennt, hat er ja vielleicht Ahnung davon, mal abwarten  :m 

Ist doch einfach toll, dieses Anglerboard. Ohne Eure Hilfe wäre ich wahrscheinlich nur mit dem Schwerzeugs angereist. Eigentlich ist das jetzt ja mal ein Grund für eine neue Rute (3m lang, 50-120 g Wurfgewicht)...


----------



## Alf Stone (14. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

War nur Spaß Agalatze. Aber mal im Ernst hab ich mit kleinen Heringsfetzen keine Chance einen Riesendorsch zu fangen?
Bis jetzt hab ich auch immer nur mit leichten Pilkern gefischt...
Was macht ihr denn mit den Wattwürmern, ne normale Grundmontage und dann die Würmer übern Grund tupfen?

Petri Alf


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (14. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt.
> 
> Ich habe gerade bei der Angeldomäne so komische bunte Teile gekauft, die drei Ösen haben, eine oben, eine vorne, eine hinten, wo man Drillinge und so reinhängen kann. Hatte irgendwo im Internet von einem gewissen Micha mal gelesen, dass die gut sein sollen |pfisch:  #c. Da er sich irgendwie was mit Dorsch nennt, hat er ja vielleicht Ahnung davon, mal abwarten  :m
> 
> ...



@Honeyball

Seawaver müssten die guten Stücke heissen, sollen in Norge richtig abgehen.

Ob auch hier bei uns in der Ostsee, keine Ahnung.

 |director: JIRKO !!!
Weist du mehr?  

Gruss
Flo


----------



## pitus02 (14. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt.
> 
> Ich habe gerade bei der Angeldomäne so komische bunte Teile gekauft, die drei Ösen haben, eine oben, eine vorne, eine hinten, wo man Drillinge und so reinhängen kann. Hatte irgendwo im Internet von einem gewissen Micha mal gelesen, dass die gut sein sollen |pfisch:  #c. Da er sich irgendwie was mit Dorsch nennt, hat er ja vielleicht Ahnung davon, mal abwarten  :m
> 
> Ist doch einfach toll, dieses Anglerboard. Ohne Eure Hilfe wäre ich wahrscheinlich nur mit dem Schwerzeugs angereist. Eigentlich ist das jetzt ja mal ein Grund für eine neue Rute (3m lang, 50-120 g Wurfgewicht)...




Das müssten die Seawaver sein.
Ich habe sie beim letzten mal gefischt,sind echt klasse :m , muß man nur bei drift aupassen sie taumeln ganz schön weg !! :c


----------



## Jirko (14. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

ich mach´s kurz & knackig jungs: der gute honeyball weiß sehr wohl, was´n seawaver ist ...

...war aber´n gelungener versuch honeyball


----------



## Honeyball (15. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@Jirko    ertappt !!!  

Wollte mir die Teile eigentlich schon für die Norgetour holen, doch da war es zu knapp (dachte ich). Diesmal hatte ich ja genug Vorlauf, hab Donnerstag bestellt und Freitag schon geliefert bekommen. Eigentlich hatte ich die als Reserveköder vorgehabt, falls wir wegen schlechten Wetters im Flachen bleiben müssen.
Nach Euren Tipps hier zu urteilen, sind die aber auch mit 50g einen Versuch wert. Einige hier schwören ja total darauf. Ich denke, ich werde erst mal Lehrgeld bezahlen müssen und abwarten, ob ich damit klar komme.


----------



## oh-nemo (15. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Danke , das klappt ja Spitze !!!
Die ersten Geldeingänge sind da !!!

1. Angelfiete - € 39,-
2. Jirko - € 39,-
3. Laggo - € 39,-
4. Bootsmann HH - € 39,-
5. Hayabusa - € 39,-
6. Angelcarsten - € 39,-
7. Stevie - € 39,-
8. Sylverpasi - € 39,-
9. Keule - € 39,-
10. Pitus02 - € 39,-
11. Alf Stone - € 39,-
12. - 16.Ralle´s Bande  5 x € 39,- = € 195,-
17. oh-nemo - € 39,-
18.-20. Honeyball,Hinnerk + 1 Person - € 117,-
21. Andreas Thomsen - € 39,-
22. Stadtmaus - € 39,-
23. Norge-Klaus - € 39,-
24. Hendrik - € 39,-
25. Seeteufelfreund - € 39,-


----------



## Alf Stone (16. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Würd mich ja mal interessieren, wie der Seeteufel aus Japan ne Überweisung losgeschickt hat...

Petri Alf


----------



## STeVie (16. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Ach menno, ich kanns kaum abwarten! Freu mich schon tierisch...  |jump:


----------



## oh-nemo (17. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Aktuell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Danke , das klappt ja Spitze !!!
Die ersten Geldeingänge sind da !!!

1. Angelfiete - € 39,-
2. Jirko - € 39,-
3. Laggo - € 39,-
4. Bootsmann HH - € 39,-
5. Hayabusa - € 39,-
6. Angelcarsten - € 39,-
7. Stevie - € 39,-
8. Sylverpasi - € 39,-
9. Keule - € 39,-
10. Pitus02 - € 39,-
11. Alf Stone - € 39,-
12. - 16.Ralle´s Bande  5 x € 39,- = € 195,-
17. oh-nemo - € 39,-
18.-20. Honeyball,Hinnerk + 1 Person - € 117,-
21. Andreas Thomsen - € 39,-
22. Stadtmaus - € 39,-
23. Norge-Klaus - € 39,-
24. Hendrik - € 39,-
25. Seeteufelfreund - € 39,-
26.+27.+28. Wombat + 2 Angler - € 117,-
29. Cpt. Haddock - € 39,-


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Jörg, sollte noch jemand abspringen, dann hab ich auf jeden Fall einen Ersatz. Kannst ja mal auf Deine Ersatzliste den Björn eintragen.


----------



## H.Uwe (18. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Wenn noch jemand abspringt, bitte PM an mich 
springe dann gerne ein, egal ob 39€ oder 45€.
Gruß Uwe.


----------



## oh-nemo (18. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				H.Uwe schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn noch jemand abspringt, bitte PM an mich
> springe dann gerne ein, egal ob 39€ oder 45€.
> Gruß Uwe.


Moin H.Uwe
Danke,da werde ich Dich natürlich berücksichtigen, genau wie Björn(Kumpel von Sylverpasi)


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Wenns nicht mit Björn geht, dann ist das natürlich nicht schlimm. Boardi´s haben selbstverständlich Vorrang!!! Aber sollte, aus welchem Grund auch immer, kein Boardi, was ich nicht glaube, mitkommen wollen, dann ist Björn dabei.


----------



## oh-nemo (20. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Aktuell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Danke , das klappt ja Spitze !!!
Die ersten Geldeingänge sind da !!!

1. Angelfiete - € 39,-
2. Jirko - € 39,-
3. Laggo - € 39,-
4. Bootsmann HH - € 39,-
5. Hayabusa - € 39,-
6. Angelcarsten - € 39,-
7. Stevie - € 39,-
8. Sylverpasi - € 39,-
9. Keule - € 39,-
10. Pitus02 - € 39,-
11. Alf Stone - € 39,-
12. - 16.Ralle´s Bande  5 x € 39,- = € 195,-
17. oh-nemo - € 39,-
18.-20. Honeyball,Hinnerk + 1 Person - € 117,-
21. Andreas Thomsen - € 39,-
22. Stadtmaus - € 39,-
23. Norge-Klaus - € 39,-
24. Hendrik - € 39,-
25. Seeteufelfreund - € 39,-
26.+27.+28. Wombat + 2 Angler - € 117,-
29. Cpt. Haddock - € 39,-
30. Tackle - € 39,-
31. Agalatze - € 39,-


----------



## oh-nemo (20. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Ist ja unglaublich aber wahr 31 Leudde habn schon bezahlt.
Dann ist ja bald nix Meer im wege für die Tour


----------



## Agalatze (20. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

doch bei mir könnte evtl ein herzkaspar auftreten vor lauter aufregung !!!
bin völlig aus dem häuschen und halts nicht mehr aus


----------



## STeVie (20. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> doch bei mir könnte evtl ein herzkaspar auftreten vor lauter aufregung !!!
> bin völlig aus dem häuschen und halts nicht mehr aus



Dito!  |jump:


----------



## Alf Stone (21. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Im mit der Ruhe, Männers...
Guckt mal in meine Signatur, die ich mir grad erstellt habe.
Aber keinen Herzkasper kriegen... :q  :q


----------



## oh-nemo (21. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Alf Stone schrieb:
			
		

> Im mit der Ruhe, Männers...
> Guckt mal in meine Signatur, die ich mir grad erstellt habe.
> Aber keinen Herzkasper kriegen... :q  :q


Moin Alf,
wieviele Jahre sind denn das?
Da kann ich ja gleich mein "Rentendatum" eingeben :q


----------



## Alf Stone (21. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Ja, da hab ich selber gleich fast einen Herzkasper gekriegt. Ich dachte ich bin 5 Jahre älter, hab einen Unfall gehabt und bin erst jetzt aus dem Koma erwacht und hab alles verpasst... -1147 Tage bis zur Forellentour, das wäre dann ja echt schon Geschichte gewesen.

Aber im Ernst. Man kann bei dieser Bannererstellung irgendwie keine Sonderzeichen einfügen und zu lang geht auch nicht. Muß ich also jetzt noch verbessern.


----------



## oh-nemo (21. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Alf,auf jeden Fall ne Super Idee #6

Hab grad mit einem Spezi-Naturköder-Angler gesprochen,
es lohnt sich diese Variante auch auszuprobieren.Chancen auf grössere Butt bestehen da draussen immer


----------



## Alf Stone (21. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

So, nach zig Versuchen hab ich endlich eine Variante gefunden die geht.
Also an alle die es nicht mehr erwarten können, es sind nur noch 74 Tage...
Eigentlich wirklich noch ganz schön lange... #c

@Oh-Nemo

Du meinst doch jetzt nicht etwa Heilbutt, oder doch?  |kopfkrat

Aber auf einen Versuch mit Wattwürmern hätte ich Lust, Agalatze hatt ja schon mal angeboten vorher welche zu besorgen. Gibt es nämlich hier bei uns in Berlin nicht ganz so häufig... :q  :q 
Vielleicht kann man vorher noch mal kurz rumfragen, wer welche braucht und dann besorgt die einer von den Küstenjungs...?

Was geht eigentlich mit normalen Regenwürmern und Tauwürmern? Macht das Sinn? Hab nämlich eine Wurmzucht im Keller und also reichlich solche Würmer zur Verfügung.


----------



## oh-nemo (21. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Alf Stone schrieb:
			
		

> @Oh-Nemo
> 
> Du meinst doch jetzt nicht etwa Heilbutt, oder doch?  |kopfkrat
> 
> ...


Ne Alf,wäre schön aber Kveite gibt es in der Ostsee so wenige wie Schwertfische :q
Tauwürmer hab ich noch nix Gutes von gehört vom Schiff aus.
Wattis und Kneifer (Seeringelwürmer) sowie Fischfetzen sind die Top Köder.
Mit dem besorgen der Naturköder braucht Ihr Weitwegvonderostseewohnenden Euch nicht kümmern,das machen wir dann gegen ne umlage natürlich.
Sowas müssen wir kurz vorher besappeln.Wer und wieviele und....
Freu mich schon ganz dollllll :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Nimm lieber Wattis. Zur Not würden Deine Würmer auch gehen, aber lass das lieber, wenn Du die WM gewinnen willst :q#h


----------



## Alf Stone (21. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Naja mit dem Gewinnen ist das so eine Sache. Ich verfahre da erst mal nach dem olympischen Gedanken "Dabei sein ist alles". Und im übrigen um bei Olympia zu bleiben, bin ich als Innländer ja sowas wie ein Exot, ähnlich wie der Schwimmer aus Tobago der bei der vorletzten Olympiade fast ersoffen wäre... :q  :q  :q 

Naja vielleicht nicht ganz so schlimm, aber ich freu mich auch schon riesig und werd mich trotzdem gut vorbereiten. #6


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (23. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Halöle!!!
Hier ist der ´dorschjaeger75 und ich bin "Neuboardie"
Ich hätte am 5.12.04 Auch Zeit und würde gern mitfahren falls noch jemand abspringt oder nicht bezahlt.
Ist da noch was zu machen???

MfG
Daniel


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Herzlich Willkommen an Board Dorschjäger!!! Der Jörg (oh-nemo) ist der Organisator. Setz Dich mal mit ihm in Verbindung per PN. Ich glaub er hat schon eine Ersatzliste.


----------



## Alf Stone (23. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Müssten ja auch noch einige fehlen, die noch nicht bezahlt haben. Bis wann läuft denn die Frist?


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=35438&page=1&pp=15

Ich glaube 01. Okt.


----------



## oh-nemo (23. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				dorschjaeger75 schrieb:
			
		

> Halöle!!!
> Hier ist der ´dorschjaeger75 und ich bin "Neuboardie"
> Ich hätte am 5.12.04 Auch Zeit und würde gern mitfahren falls noch jemand abspringt oder nicht bezahlt.
> Ist da noch was zu machen???
> ...


Hi Dorschjaeger 
Willkommen im Board.
Na klar ist da was zu machen.
Ich hab Dich mit auf die Ersatzliste gesetzt.


----------



## pitus02 (26. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moinsen ! #h 
Am Sontag den 3.10 geht es auf Schnupperkurs mit der Forelle raus.Mal sehen was da geht. :q   :k 
Bis November halt ich das nicht mehr aus  :r  #t


----------



## oh-nemo (26. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Pitus,Petri Heil und viel Spass,gib doch Bitte dann einen Kurzen Bericht ab.
Und Grüss Bernhard den Käptn von mir.


----------



## pitus02 (26. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Jörg das mach ich doch glatt. #6


----------



## angelcarsten (26. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

hallo pitus

lass aber bitte noch ein paar dorschis drin weil wir möchten doch am 5.12 auch noch was fangen.
also viel spass und fang net so viel


gruss angelcarsten#h


----------



## pitus02 (26. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

#t  Also wir werden uns zurück halten  #t 
Ja spass werden wir bestimmt haben, bin jetzt schon bei einem kleinen Bier  am Vorfächer knüpfen  :g


----------



## angelcarsten (28. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

nabend

hier schläft ja alles ein seid ihr schon mit euren gedanken auf der ms forelle#c 


gruss aus hessen angelcarsten


----------



## Agalatze (28. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

also ich stehe kurz vorm herzinfakt wegen der aufregung.
würde das auch ganz angenehm wenn hier ein wenig mehr los wäre.
dann komme ich vielleicht ein wenig runter


----------



## oh-nemo (29. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

33 Leudde haben schon bezahlt :q
Aktuell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Danke , das klappt ja Spitze !!!
Die ersten Geldeingänge sind da !!!

1. Angelfiete - € 39,-
2. Jirko - € 39,-
3. Laggo - € 39,-
4. Bootsmann HH - € 39,-
5. Hayabusa - € 39,-
6. Angelcarsten - € 39,-
7. Stevie - € 39,-
8. Sylverpasi - € 39,-
9. Keule - € 39,-
10. Pitus02 - € 39,-
11. Alf Stone - € 39,-
12. - 16.Ralle´s Bande  5 x € 39,- = € 195,-
17. oh-nemo - € 39,-
18.-20. Honeyball,Hinnerk + 1 Person - € 117,-
21. Andreas Thomsen - € 39,-
22. Stadtmaus - € 39,-
23. Norge-Klaus - € 39,-
24. Hendrik - € 39,-
25. Seeteufelfreund - € 39,-
26.+27.+28. Wombat + 2 Angler - € 117,-
29. Cpt. Haddock - € 39,-
30. Tackle - € 39,-
31. Agalatze - € 39,-
32. MiCo - € 39,-
33. Tom - € 39,-


----------



## angelcarsten (29. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

hallo

nemo wie lange haben die leute noch zeit um die kohle zu überweisen#c .

gruss angelcarsten#h


----------



## oh-nemo (30. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Eigentlich alles schon gesagt :q Wer bis zum 15.10 nicht überwiesen hat ist nicht mit dabei .
Hab aber schon einige PN bekommen, z.B. wegen Urlaub verzögert worden.
Ist alles im grünen Bereich #6


----------



## oh-nemo (30. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

35 Leudde haben schon bezahlt :q
Aktuell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Danke , das klappt ja Spitze !!!
Die ersten Geldeingänge sind da !!!

1. Angelfiete - € 39,-
2. Jirko - € 39,-
3. Laggo - € 39,-
4. Bootsmann HH - € 39,-
5. Hayabusa - € 39,-
6. Angelcarsten - € 39,-
7. Stevie - € 39,-
8. Sylverpasi - € 39,-
9. Keule - € 39,-
10. Pitus02 - € 39,-
11. Alf Stone - € 39,-
12. - 16.Ralle´s Bande  5 x € 39,- = € 195,-
17. oh-nemo - € 39,-
18.-20. Honeyball,Hinnerk + 1 Person - € 117,-
21. Andreas Thomsen - € 39,-
22. Stadtmaus - € 39,-
23. Norge-Klaus - € 39,-
24. Hendrik - € 39,-
25. Seeteufelfreund - € 39,-
26.+27.+28. Wombat + 2 Angler - € 117,-
29. Cpt. Haddock - € 39,-
30. Tackle - € 39,-
31. Agalatze - € 39,-
32. MiCo - € 39,-
33. Tom - € 39,-
34. Reppi - € 39,-
35. Medo - € 39,-


----------



## Karstein (30. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Ich finde das hier nicht nett, Männers...Wäre doch so gerne dabei...*snief*

Wären denn, falls mit meiner Prüfung alles in trockenen Tüchern ist, noch zwei enge Plätzchen für Tanja und mich kurzfristig frei? *Augenklimper*

Ansonsten müssten wir uuuunbedingt nach Ende der Laichzeit noch mal eine Zweit-Kaperung starten bitte!

Seufzende Grüße

Karsten

PS: habt ihr spontan und perfekt durchgezogen, meine Hochachtung! (wahrscheinlich besonders an den Organisator Oh-Nemo, gelle?)


----------



## oh-nemo (30. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hallo Karsten,
ich kann Euch auf die Ersatzliste setzen.


Man weiss ja nie ......


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. September 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Jörg ist der Organisatorgott......


----------



## Karstein (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

|laola:  Au fein, Jörg, prima!  #h


----------



## oh-nemo (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

37 Leudde haben schon bezahlt :q
Aktuell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Danke , das klappt ja Spitze !!!
Die ersten Geldeingänge sind da !!!

1. Angelfiete - € 39,-
2. Jirko - € 39,-
3. Laggo - € 39,-
4. Bootsmann HH - € 39,-
5. Hayabusa - € 39,-
6. Angelcarsten - € 39,-
7. Stevie - € 39,-
8. Sylverpasi - € 39,-
9. Keule - € 39,-
10. Pitus02 - € 39,-
11. Alf Stone - € 39,-
12. - 16.Ralle´s Bande  5 x € 39,- = € 195,-
17. oh-nemo - € 39,-
18.-20. Honeyball,Hinnerk + 1 Person - € 117,-
21. Andreas Thomsen - € 39,-
22. Stadtmaus - € 39,-
23. Norge-Klaus - € 39,-
24. Hendrik - € 39,-
25. Seeteufelfreund - € 39,-
26.+27.+28. Wombat + 2 Angler - € 117,-
29. Cpt. Haddock - € 39,-
30. Tackle - € 39,-
31. Agalatze - € 39,-
32. MiCo - € 39,-
33. Tom - € 39,-
34. Reppi - € 39,-
35. Medo - € 39,-
36. Hornhechteutin - € 39,-
37. Jörg - € 39,-


----------



## angelcarsten (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hallo

oh-nemo neues Bild cool.

Wann geht es los bin total uffgeregt naja noch 7. Wochen da haben wir es dann.
Wie gesagt bin Stevie und ich schon am Freitag oben, also wär schon ein bissel was fangen will, kann mit uns ja mal raus fahren.
Wenn wir noch einen mitnehmen sollen, nur mal eine kurze pn.
Kommen von Richtung Frankfurt und fahren dann die A7 nuff.


Guss angelcarsten

ps. gibt es da oben bzw. heikendorf ein Angelgeschäft wo man noch ein paar Pilker kaufen kann, weil bei uns ist es dünn gesäat mit pilker und co.


----------



## oh-nemo (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				angelcarsten schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> oh-nemo neues Bild cool.
> 
> ...


Zum Avatar-Danke 

Keine Ahnung ob es Angelgeschäfte in Heikendorf gibt.
Mein Tip, warte bis kurz vorher ab,informier Dich dann welche Farben und grössen interessant sind und halte in Kiel mal an um Dich zu "besacken"
Oder beobachte hier mal was günstiges,billiger gehts nicht:q ausser selber machen.http://search.ebay.de/pilker


----------



## Agalatze (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

in laboe gibt es einen laden im hafen !
ist ja nicht weit weg...


----------



## angelcarsten (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

hallo

ihr seid die besten danke, werde jetzt mal los machen.
zander beissen gut bei uns 

gruss carsten


----------



## Agalatze (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

dann mal petri heil !!!


----------



## Alf Stone (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hab mir überlegt schon am Samstag nachmittag anzureisen, um nicht am Sonntag auf der Heimreise als Zombie über die Autobahn zu donnern.
Wo kann man denn gut und günstig in der Nähe nächtigen und was geht denn so am Samstag abend noch ab? Treffen sich die Teilnehmer da schon zu einem ersten Fachsimpeln?


----------



## ralle (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Wir sind schon ab 03.12 oben -- weil wir am 04. schonmal antesten 

Können wir Samstag gerne mal ein Treff abends ausmachen.


----------



## Alf Stone (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Na das klingt doch super! Ich komme zusammen mit Seeteufelfreund Martin hochgedüst und wir bräuchten jetzt nur noch ne günstige Übernachtung für Samstag abend. Vielleicht weiß ja ein Boardie aus der Gegend Rat?


----------



## oh-nemo (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hab Bernhard den Captain der Forelle angeschrieben wegen der Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten.

Antwort:
Hy Jörg,

meine Angler schick ich immer zum Fördeblick in Laboe. Das ist ca 4 km entfernt und ein 4 - 6 Pers. Appartment kostet € 50,-
Sonst über den Fremdenverkehrsverein Heikendorf unter Tel.:0431 241120 Do. 9,30 - 12,00.

Gruß

Bernhard


----------



## Alf Stone (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Danke Jörg,

werd ich mal erkunden.


----------



## oh-nemo (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Leudde :m
Bezahlt haben schon 37 Kudderangler #6
Svenskepilk hat leider keine Zeit beim Kudderangeln dabeizusein.
Dann hat Japan Rot sich nach einer PN noch nicht gemeldet |kopfkrat
Also los JapanRot bitte melden(kurze PN) dann weiss ich bescheid ob Dein Platz noch verkauft werden kann.

Also 3 - 4 Angler aus der Ersatzliste können sich schon freuen mitzufahren.
Ich werde wohl ne Auslosung machen.Die Lose werden von meinem 4 jährigem Sohn Max unter NICHT-NOTARIELLER-AUFSICHT gezogen,wenns soweit ist.
Kurz mal einen Blick auf die Ersatzliste
(wenn man gewollt hätte wären wohl auch 2 Kudder vollgeworden   )

Ersatz-Angler:

1.Björn
2.Uwe H.
3. Dorschjaeger 75
4. Meeresangler-Oh
5. + 6. Karsten Berlin + Tanja
7. Das Lo


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Habe heute schon mal auf der MS Forelle geangelt, bin noch immer fertig vom Dorschpumpen, was für ein Angeltag #6 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## oh-nemo (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Los Andy gib Bericht ab :q
Wieso eigentlich Rutenzerbrecher ???


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

War ja vor ca. 25 Jahren das letzte mal auf `nem Kutter zum Hochseeangeln. Heute nun vom Verein auf die Forelle. 15 Angler - 150 Dorsche, und nicht die kleinsten. Ich selbst hatte 14 Stück, 50 cm im Schnitt, einige Doubletten, hat echt Spaß gemacht.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Foto´s ........ Freu mich für Dich. Hat sich ja richtig gelohnt!!!


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



> Foto´s ........



Nix Fotos, war ja mehr zum Angeln als zum Knipsen da, aber jede menge Filets.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Find ich jetzt aber nicht gut, dass ihr die letzten Dorsche gefangen habt!!! Was sollen wir denn am 05.12. fangen??? Mefo´s?


----------



## Hendrik (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@Dennis
was denn sonst  - ich gehe am 5.12 ausschließlich auf Forelle  |bla: 

 :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Hendrik schrieb:
			
		

> @Dennis
> was denn sonst  - ich gehe am 5.12 ausschließlich auf Forelle  |bla:
> 
> :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q




Mensch das wollte ich doch nicht verraten!!!!  :q  :q  :q  Jetzt ist der Überraschungsmoment wech.....


----------



## Honeyball (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

So Leutz,

langsam wird's ja auch für uns 3 Dortmunder Zeit, mal nach 'ner Bleibe für die Nacht Ausschau zu halten. Daher meine Fragen an alle Vortagsanreiser oder Samstagtrainingsangler (Ralle und Co.  )
Wo übernachtet Ihr denn ?
Wie und wo habt Ihr vor den Samstagabend zu verbringen ?
Ich schlage vor, dass wir entweder irgendwo den gemeinsamen Boardie-Einkehrschwung üben, oder, wenn einer weiß, ob und wo das möglich ist, uns zur gemeinsamen Selbstversorgerabendveranstaltung treffen. In letzterem Fall könnte ich dank meines Dann-Noch-Arbeitgebers, einem deutschlandweit nicht gänzlich unbekannten Hopfenkaltschaleproduzenten, den kostenlosen Flüssigkeitversorgungsteil organisieren. 
Ansonsten kennt vielleicht jemand einen empfehlenswertes Lokal, wo man erst gut satt wird und danach noch gemütlich zusammensitzen und klönen kann...?!?


----------



## ralle (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hallo Honeyball

Wir schlafen in einer Pension irgendwo in Heikendorf.  Frag mich nicht wo genau "!

Hab nur telefonisch reserviert und noch nicht weiter nachgehakt.  Falls du die Telnr. haben möchtest gib bescheid.
Kann ich dir aber erst morgen geben hab ich an der Arbeit aufgeschrieben.

Einen Plan für Samstagabend haben wir noch nicht. Denke mal das wir was essen gehen und dann was für die Verdauung tun


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Moin Leudde!!!

@oh nemo

Sach ma hat Dein Sohnemann schon was an Losen gezogen??? Halt dat bald nich mehr aus und bekomm schon fast nen Herzkranzkartar ob ich nu dabei bin oder nich.#h #h 
Ist Dein Sohn auch käuflich?? Musst nur sagen wie viel Kilo Bonbons ich auf sein Konto überweisen soll   
Hoffe die Glücksfee ist mir einmal im Leben hold!!!
@ all
Heissa 40 mal werdet Ihr noch wach... dann ist Forelletach!!!

Fischige Grüsse
ein noch auf der Ersatzliste stehender Daniel


----------



## ralle (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@ Agalatze 

Haste die Lose schon gemacht ?


----------



## oh-nemo (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				dorschjaeger75 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin Leudde!!!
> 
> @oh nemo
> 
> Sach ma hat Dein Sohnemann schon was an Losen gezogen??? Ist Dein Sohn auch käuflich?? Musst nur sagen wie viel Kilo Bonbons ich auf sein Konto überweisen soll


Mit Süssigkeiten bist Du bei Ihm genau richtig 
Aber bestechen is nich :q
Du mußt Dich noch bis zum 1sten November Wochenende gedulden.
Dann wird gelost :m


----------



## Honeyball (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hallo Ralle, 

vielen Dank für Dein Angebot.
Bitte sei so nett, mir die Telefonnummer von Eurem Vermieter zu geben.
Ich werd dann mal mein Glück versuchen und Anfragen, ob dort noch Platz für uns drei ist.
Wir werden nach der langen Anreise abends sicherlich auch Hunger haben und anschließend noch "verdauen". 
Da bietet es sich doch an, dies gemeinsam in fröhlicher Runde zu tun. 

@alle:
Wie sieht es eigentlich zeitlich aus bei der Forelle? Wann geht es morgens los und wann werden wir ungefähr zurück sein?


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Abfahrt ist um 7 Uhr, 17 Uhr wieder im Hafen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Honeyball (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hallo Andreas,
danke für die schnelle Antwort. 
Wir müssen also bei der Übernachtung darauf achten, dass wir nicht verschlafen. Also sollten wir das schwere Essen nicht allzu stark verdauen 
Aber wahrscheinlich muss ich an dem Samstag noch das Bundesligaspiel BVB-Schalke verdauen und wenn sich da nichts ändert, sieht das nach 'ner bösen Heimniederlage aus...
Mal schauen, wann und wie wir in Dortmund mittags wegkommen. Vielleicht können wir ja Ralle und Co. beim Einlaufen begrüßen.
Wer ist denn sonst noch über Nacht oben?

Gruß
Honeyball


----------



## Alf Stone (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Seeteufelfreund und ich wollen auch schon Samstag anreisen, sind auch grad auf der Suche nach einer gepflegten Baude. Hab von oh-nemo auch ne Telefonnummer bekommen, aber 50 Piepen ist mir nen bißchen viel. Brauch ja keine Luxusunterkunft. Wie sieht es denn bei der Sache von Ralle aus? Ist da noch günstig Platz für zwei Berliner? ;+ 
Im übrigen wären wir am Abend gerne dabei und wollen vorher noch ein paar Platte ärgern.  :q  :q


----------



## Honeyball (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Super Idee, die Sache mit den geärgerten Platten.
Kennt Ihr Euch aus, wo sich da oben ein Versuch lohnen könnte ?


----------



## Honeyball (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

..und nochwas hinterher:

Dank an Ralle für die Telefonnummer von Eurer Pension.  |wavey: 
Solltest Du in der Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag das Gefühl haben, jemand würde im Nebenzimmer das Mobiliar zersägen, dann bin ich das wahrscheinlich  #h  :q  :q  :q  #h 

(aber nur, wenn wir vorher nicht ausreichend verdaut haben  #6 )


----------



## angelcarsten (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hallo zusammen

Wenn ihr so viel telnr. habt für Pensionen könnt ihr mir mal welche zusenden.
Hatte schon ein paar Pensionen angerufen, aber Gott im Himmel die nehmen es ja von den Lebendigen#d .
Also Stevie und ich fahren schon am Freitag früh hoch und wollten schon am Samstag ein wenig üben:q .
Und nach dem Angeln wird was gegessen und ein wenig getrunken :q also könnten wir uns ja schon mit einigen Leuten die dann schon oben sind treffen.

Gruss  angelcarsten


----------



## Agalatze (1. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

also ich habe alles fertig.
startkarten,lose und pokal.
kann losgehen ralle !!!


----------



## norge_klaus (1. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hi Agalatze ! Hört sich ja prima an. Wir üben auch schonmal.  :q  :q  :q Bin mit Boardie Seeteufelfreund am 07.11. in Heiligenhafen auf der Hai IV.

gruß aus sachsen norge-klaus  |wavey:  #h  |wavey:  #h  |wavey:  #h


----------



## Honeyball (1. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hier für alle, die noch ein Bett suchen:

Unter www.heikendorf.de gibt es ein Zimmerverzeichnis.
Die Nummer von der Pension, in der Ralles Truppe und wir drei Dortmunder nächtigen werden lautet (@Ralle, ich hoffe, Du hast nix dagegen, dass ich die jetzt veröffentliche) 04348-7976
Dort zahlen wir 15,- EUR pro Bett. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob die jetzt schon voll ist...
Für die gemeinsame Abendgestaltung schlage ich vor, dass alle diejenigen, die nicht schon am Samstag rausfahren, so um 17:00 Uhr zum Anleger kommen. Dann können wir dort die Jungs empfangen, die bereits draußen waren und uns auf Lust oder Frust mental vorbereiten.
Dabei sollte es auch möglich sein, den gemeinsamen Abend vorzuplanen.
Wer eine besonders geeignete Lokalempfehlung hat, kann sie ja mal hier rein stellen. Vielleicht müssen wir einen Tisch vorab reservieren, wenn wir über 10 Leute sind...

....Mann, bin ich heiß auf die Tour !!!!!  #6  #6  #6


----------



## Alf Stone (1. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Der Seeteufelfreund und ich sind auch in der Pension untergebracht. Habe grad reserviert. Danke Ralle und Honeyball für die Nummer. #6


----------



## norge_klaus (1. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Ich auch 2 X 15 Euronen !!!! genital !!!!!


----------



## Alf Stone (1. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Ist ja nen Ding Klaus. Bei mir tat sie so als ob alles fast schon voll wäre.
Na wer weiß was sie jetzt noch für Betten aufgetrieben hat. Ich hab ihr zwar gesagt wir seien nicht anspruchsvoll, aber in der Hundehütte schlaf ich trotzdem nicht, wenn sie sich überbucht!  :q 

PS: Kohle für die Testfahrt auf der Hai IV habe ich dir grad online überwiesen.


----------



## Agalatze (1. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

auf der hai 4 werdet ihr schön spaß haben !
ihr könnt ja mal den kapitän von mir "blondie" grüßen.


----------



## Alf Stone (1. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Biste positiv oder negativ aufgefallen? Nich das der sagt oh noch mehr "Verrückte" und wir auf einmal nicht mehr Fische ansteuern, sondern nur noch Hängerstellen... :q  :q


----------



## Agalatze (1. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

nein ist nichts negatives. aber dass ich verrückt bin wird er wohl sagen


----------



## norge_klaus (1. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Mal so zwischendurch ! Habt ihr Feiertag ? oder sonst nix zu tun 1 :q  :q  :q


----------



## norge_klaus (1. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

..... na und mit der Reservierung ! Einfach ein bissel rumsäuseln und dann geht dat. Komme wahrscheinlich bei der Schwiegertochter unter !  :q  :q  :q 




..... natürlich im Doppelbett mit stadtmaus !  #h  #h  #h  #h  #h


----------



## Jirko (1. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

holymoly klaus... den hättste mal lieber nich bringen sollen... abgründe tun sich da auf |uhoh:...



















































...wat sacht´n stadtmaus zum dreier - mhm? #d :q


----------



## Alf Stone (1. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Genug zu tun, aber nach 10 Stunden Dauerarbeit, gönnt mir auch mein Arbeitgeber eine klitzekleine Pause und jetzt ist auch gleich die ganze Zeitung fertig und es geht in den Feierabend.Juhuu... :q
Und von wegen Feiertag als Berliner hat man mit die wenigsten im Lande. Heut war doch schon wieder irgendwas in NRW, keine Agentur von dort an die Strippe gekriegt, zum Heulen... :c


----------



## Alf Stone (1. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@ Aalglatze

Na dann ist ja gut. Werden wir wohl doch was fangen. :q


----------



## norge_klaus (1. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Oh , oh !!!!!! Mensch Jirko. Ich als unbedarftes Landei habe mir natürlich nix bei gedacht, als mir die Unterkunft angetragen wurde..... aber als Schwiegersohnvertreter bin ich untauglich. Da kann auch Kirk Douglas Vermieter sein und mir die C. Z. J. ins Bett packen.  :l  :l  :l Ich bleibe meiner Stadtmaus troy !   :l  :l  :l


----------



## Agalatze (1. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

na klar stonie !!!
ich war vor zwei wochen mit ihm draussen...


----------



## oh-nemo (1. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Leudde :m
> Bezahlt haben schon 37 Kudderangler #6
> 
> Also 3 - 4 Angler aus der Ersatzliste können sich schon freuen mitzufahren.
> ...


Schade das  noch nicht alle bezahlt haben.
|kopfkrat J. R.
Wenn bis Freitag kein Geld eingegangen ist gehe ich davon aus das Du nicht mehr mitkommst.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Honeyball (2. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Also wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, pennen wir mit 12 Leuten bei der selben Schwiegertochter oder so. Das kann ja nur eiter werden !!!  #6  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Alf Stone (2. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Ob die schon von ihrem Glück weiß... :q  :q  :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Wahrscheinlich wird sie das wissen. Sie will bestimmt mal von euch allen gezeigt bekommen, wie man mit der Rute umgeht und die Gummis über den Haken zieht!!! Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß mit Schwiegertochter.


----------



## Honeyball (2. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@Sylverpasi:
Du kannst Dich noch so sehr anstrengen, das reicht nicht für eine Ferkelnominierung  |bla: 

Die Gummis am Haken kommen nämlich erst zum Einsatz, wenn die besagte Nacht hinter uns liegt... (obwohl, es soll ja gemeine Piercings geben  ) 
Und da wir alle auf der Forelle unsere Standfestigkeit behalten wollen, werden wir uns brav zurückhalten...
Was meinste wohl, was hier im Forum abgeht, wenn rausgeplaudert wird, dass einer von uns wegen der Schwiegertochter die Abfahrt verpasst hat oder sonstwie nicht mehr geradeaus gucken konnte. 
So, wie ich die meisten hier einschätze, werden alle natürlich schweigen wie ein Grab...













...aber tippen, bis die Finger wund sind  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Ich wollte nicht bewusst was ferkeliges schreiben....... aber recht hab ich doch oder???


----------



## Honeyball (3. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

...auf jeden Fall berichten wir die Details dann an Board


----------



## JapanRot (3. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin alle zusammen !!! Nochmal fix ein Aufruf an alle die mitfahren:

Besteht bei einem von euch noch die Möglichkeit mich aus NRW mitzunehmen ?
Ansonsten kann ich leider nicht teilnehmen *heul*
Spritkostenbeteiligung ist natürlich klare Sache
Am besten P.N. an mich

Dankeeeee


----------



## Hayabusa (3. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@japanrot könnte dich mitnehmen, müsste zwar von bielefeld zurück nach hamm fahren, wäre aber machbar. ich weiß nur noch nicht sicher, ob ich einen tag vorher anreise oder erst morgens.


----------



## ente (3. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Tach Leute 

Für alle die noch mal vorher üben wollen am 05 und 06.11 hat Bernard noch Plätze frei.


----------



## Honeyball (3. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Hayabusa schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß nur noch nicht sicher, ob ich einen tag vorher anreise oder erst morgens.


Kommt doch ruhig einen Tag vorher. Vielleicht hat die Schwiegertochter ja noch Platz.  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Hayabusa (3. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

wäre eine überlegung wert, aber wer kauft schon die katze im sack ??? hinterher kommt mehr mensch ärgere dich nicht heraus


----------



## Honeyball (3. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Hayabusa schrieb:
			
		

> wäre eine überlegung wert, aber wer kauft schon die katze im sack ??? hinterher kommt mehr mensch ärgere dich nicht heraus



...oder auf jeden Fall ein lustiger Abend mit mehr als einem Viertel der Crew vom Sonntag #6


----------



## JapanRot (3. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@Hayabusa: Das wäre ja ne tolle Sache. Es sollte auch kein Problem sein das ich mich nach Bielefeld bringen lasse, denke ich. Sag mir einfach bescheid wenn du weisst  wann du losfahren möchtest. Ich bin dabei ;-)

@oh-nemo: So, das hätten wir ja jetzt geklärt, also kommt morgen natürlich das Geld aufs Konto. Freu mich auf die Tour. War dieses Jahr ja erst 38294938294 auf der Forelle....und es ist jedesmal G E I L   =)

Gruß
Maik


----------



## Hayabusa (3. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@japanrot  ok, mache ich. melde mich bei dir


----------



## norge_klaus (3. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Sonntag (07.11.) gehts zum üben ! Fahre mit Seeteufelfreund und Alf Stone nach Heiligenhafen. Haben drei Plätze auf der Hai IV reserviert. Hoffe es geht was. Sind denn noch andere Boardies am Sonntag in Heiligenhafen. Man könnte ja noch morgens einen gemeinsamen Kaffe in der Bäckerei an der Ecke nehmen.

gruß klaus


----------



## oh-nemo (3. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				norge_klaus schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag (07.11.) gehts zum üben ! Fahre mit Seeteufelfreund und Alf Stone nach Heiligenhafen. Haben drei Plätze auf der Hai IV reserviert. Hoffe es geht was. Sind denn noch andere Boardies am Sonntag in Heiligenhafen. Man könnte ja noch morgens einen gemeinsamen Kaffe in der Bäckerei an der Ecke nehmen.
> 
> gruß klaus


Viel spass und ein dickes Petri Heil :m
Gibt doch bestimmt n lüdden Bericht,oder?


			
				JapanRot schrieb:
			
		

> @Hayabusa: Das wäre ja ne tolle Sache. Es sollte auch kein Problem sein das ich mich nach Bielefeld bringen lasse, denke ich. Sag mir einfach bescheid wenn du weisst  wann du losfahren möchtest. Ich bin dabei ;-)
> 
> @oh-nemo: So, das hätten wir ja jetzt geklärt, also kommt morgen natürlich das Geld aufs Konto. Freu mich auf die Tour. War dieses Jahr ja erst 38294938294 auf der Forelle....und es ist jedesmal G E I L   =)
> 
> ...


Schön das wäre dann ja geklärt :q
Bin schon ganz figgerich auf die Tour #6


----------



## Jirko (3. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

hallo jungs #h

wollt nur mal so zwischendurch einwerfen, daß ich am 05.12 so gegen 02 uhr in der früh |kopfkrat ab berlin gen heikendorf düse. wer also mit mir möchte (fahren meine ich ) bzw. unterwegs auf der strecke berlin-heikendorf das dranghafte bedürfnis hat, von mir aufgesammelt zu werden , der möge sich büdde melden #h


----------



## oh-nemo (3. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> hallo jungs #h
> 
> so gegen 02 uhr in der früh |kopfkrat ab berlin gen heikendorf düse. wer also mit mir möchte (fahren meine ich )  #h


Man Jirko Du arme S..
Da schlummer ich noch schön und träum von Dickdorschen :q
Hast Du Dich schon mit KarstenBerlin mal wegen ner Fahrgemeinschaft unterhalten?


----------



## Jirko (3. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

nabend jörg #h

na noch isses doch noch nicht amtlich, daß tanja & karsten mitkommen... oder hab ich da was verpasst? wenn nun doch noch´n plätzchen für´s spandauer duett frei sein sollte und beide auch erst in der früh losdüsen, kommen wir natürlich im 3er-pack ...

...liebsten dank für deinen hinweis jörg #6


----------



## Agalatze (4. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

also von mir aus können wir auch 40 mann mitnehmen oder wie auch immer. muss dann nur bescheid bekommen wegen der lose. gerade teilnehmerzahlen wäre sowieso besser für die platzverlosung.


----------



## JapanRot (4. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

na du schrecken der nacht ??

Bist ja auch noch da...  |wavey:


----------



## Agalatze (4. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

na klar doch


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Moin ,
wie Jörg , DUUUUU kannst vom 4 auf dem 5 schlafen ?  :q  Ich bestimmt nicht  :q  :q . Ab dem 1.12 werden die Stunden gezählt .
Ach ja , ich habe am Sonntag auch noch einen Platz für Mitfahrer frei . Fahre von Eutin über Malente nach Lütjenburg und dann nach Heikendorf , wer mit will bitte melden .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## norge_klaus (4. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Und ich dachte nur immer ich bin so irre !  #d  #d  #d Alle gagga ! Nur Mutti nicht ! :q  :q  :q  #6  #6  #6


----------



## oh-nemo (4. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				norge_klaus schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich dachte nur immer ich bin so irre !  #d  #d  #d Alle gagga ! Nur Mutti nicht ! :q  :q  :q  #6  #6  #6


Ich kenn das anders.
Alles Schlampen ausser Mutti :q


----------



## norge_klaus (4. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Oh-nehmo, dat kann ich doch nicht schreiben ! Frau liest und angelt mit ! :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (4. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Geht jemand am Samstag 4.12. auf Platte ??????


Der STF


----------



## Alf Stone (5. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Na wir beide denke ich?  
Der Rest hat wohl umgeplant, der geht auf Schwiegertochter!  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Honeyball (5. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Nix da, Alf und STF !!!

Lieber 'ne runde Flunder als 'ne platte Schwiegertochter.
Wann seid Ihr wo und wer hat Würmer ???


----------



## Alf Stone (5. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Naja, laut Schwiegermama kann die Bude erst so gegen 16 Uhr bezogen werden, weil sie vorher noch einkaufen gehen will.
Das heißt wir werden mal sehen wie wir es anstellen.
Wir werden höchstwahrscheinlich schon früh losfahren, d.h. so gegen Mittag da sein und versuchen uns noch ein paar Würmer zu ergattern.
Und dann mal schauen, kenn mich leider nicht so aus in der Ecke.
Wir können ja telefonieren wenn wir oben sind und uns dann da irgendwie treffen?


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (5. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hi,alter Schwede,wenn det allet wat du schreibst deile kleene zu lesen kriegt,dann haste aber ne riesen Problemo,also halt mal lieber den Ball flach,für alle Fälle.................
Kennt jemand da oben in Heikendorf ne gute Stelle für Platte im Dezember ?????

Der STF :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Agalatze (6. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

für die brandung ?


----------



## Honeyball (6. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Also erst 'ne Platte in der Brandung, dann `ne Runde mit der Schwiegertochter, dann irgendwo lecker essen und schließlich noch verdauen.  :q  :q  :q 

Stimmt die Zeitplanung so ?

Wenn uns jetzt noch einer sagt, wo wir den ersten Teil am besten erledigen (Brandungsplatte in Heikendorf) und ich den Rest unserer Besatzung dazu bringe, entsprechend zeitig hier wegzukommen, dann sollte der Samstag gebongt sein.  #6 

Habe gerade im Spielplan gelesen und erfahren, dass BVB-Schalke erst am Sonntag ist. Also kann mir auch das nicht die Laune verderben.  #h


----------



## angelcarsten (6. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

hallo

wer ist am samstag schon beim kutterangeln ???????

gruss angelcarsten


----------



## Honeyball (6. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Die 5-Mann-Truppe mit Ralle ist schon am Samstag auf der Forelle.


----------



## oh-nemo (6. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Die Lose sind in der Trommel.............
Auslosung in 2 Minuten :q


----------



## oh-nemo (6. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Teilnehmer 39. ist Das Lo :q


----------



## oh-nemo (6. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Teilnehmer 40 ist Meeresangler - Oh :m


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (6. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Bloß nicht den kleinen,bösen,alten Mann !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Der STF


----------



## oh-nemo (6. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Teilnehmer 41 ist Björn Bulli :q
so da wären wir mal wieder 41 Leudde #6
Ich PN Euch an wegen Ktoverbindung O.K. ?


----------



## Agalatze (7. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

schade dass wir keine gerade zahl haben, dann wäre es mit den losen einfacher...

@ honeyball
trefft euch doch auf der seebrücke um platte zu fangen.
sylverpasi hatte doch da einen thread eingestellt. die waren mit
ein paar boardies letztens da


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (8. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Schade das der kleine,böse,alte Mann nicht mitkommt,wo soll ich jetzt meinen
Lebendköder herbekommen ??????????????????

Der STF


----------



## Karstein (8. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Tja STF - nun musste wohl doch mit stinknormalen Pilkern und Twistern hantieren? *hehehehe*

@ Nemo-Jörg, ich gebe Jirko ´ne giftige Köder Kleinigkeit mit für dich - haste ganz toll gemacht, diese Orga hier, dickes Kompli!

@ all: schon mal ein dickes "Petri" für eure Ausfahrt wünsche ich euch! Grüßt mir Bernhard und seht euch vor Seeteufelfreund vor - den gibt´s normalerweise nur auf Rezept! :m


----------



## oh-nemo (8. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> @ Nemo-Jörg, ich gebe Jirko ´ne giftige Köder Kleinigkeit mit für dich - haste ganz toll gemacht, diese Orga hier, dickes Kompli!


Karsten,da freu ich mich ja schon wie Bolle


----------



## Reppi (9. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



> @ Nemo-Jörg, ich gebe Jirko ´ne giftige Köder Kleinigkeit mit für dich - haste ganz toll gemacht, diese Orga hier, dickes Kompli!



Das 20m-Vorfach ??? :q 
Dat wird ein luschtiger Tach...........
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Medo (9. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@reppi

aber nicht wenn du dein fotogesicht aufsetzt


----------



## norge_klaus (9. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Probeangeln am 07.11. in Heilitown:

Wetter war schön ! #h  :g  #h  :g  #h  :g  Rest kommt von STF ! 

Gruß Norge_Klaus


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (10. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Typisch,holt die dicksten Brocken raus und schreibt " Wetter war schön "  #d .
Der Bericht folgt die Tage versprochen  #6 .


Der STF


----------



## Agalatze (10. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

ich wollte nochmal wissen für wen ich würmer mitbringen soll ?
und wem wollte ich noch etwas mitbringen ?
bitte pm an mich. will ja nichts vergessen


----------



## Alf Stone (10. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Mir auf jeden Fall. Sag dir kurz vorher nochmal Bescheid.


----------



## Alf Stone (10. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Mir fällt grad ein, daß wir ja schon am Samstag anreisen. Da könnte ich mir ja selber welche holen.
Halten die von Samstag zu Sonntag oder holst du deine erst am sonntag ganz frisch?


----------



## oh-nemo (10. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Alle Leudde haben  bezahlt :q
Aktuell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Danke , das hat ja Spitze geklappt !!!

1. Angelfiete - € 39,-
2. Jirko - € 39,-
3. Laggo - € 39,-
4. Bootsmann HH - € 39,-
5. Hayabusa - € 39,-
6. Angelcarsten - € 39,-
7. Stevie - € 39,-
8. Sylverpasi - € 39,-
9. Keule - € 39,-
10. Pitus02 - € 39,-
11. Alf Stone - € 39,-
12. - 16.Ralle´s Bande  5 x € 39,- = € 195,-
17. oh-nemo - € 39,-
18.-20. Honeyball,Hinnerk + 1 Person - € 117,-
21. Andreas Thomsen - € 39,-
22. Stadtmaus - € 39,-
23. Norge-Klaus - € 39,-
24. Hendrik - € 39,-
25. Seeteufelfreund - € 39,-
26.+27.+28. Wombat + 2 Angler - € 117,-
29. Cpt. Haddock - € 39,-
30. Tackle - € 39,-
31. Agalatze - € 39,-
32. MiCo - € 39,-
33. Tom - € 39,-
34. Reppi - € 39,-
35. Medo - € 39,-
36. Hornhechteutin - € 39,-
37. Jörg - € 39,-
38. Japan Rot - € 39,-
39. Bulli (Björn) - € 39,-
40. Das Lo - € 39,-
41. Meeresangler-Oh - € 39,-


----------



## ralle (10. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Dann kanns ja losgehen !!


Noch 3 Wochen !!


----------



## oh-nemo (10. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Ja Ralle und die Zeit vergeht sehr schnell....
Wird wohl n tolles Wochenende und ganz besonders wohl für die Junx die nicht direkt an der Küste wohnen :m
Freu mich schon auf Euch.
Dank Eurer Mithilfe ist die Organisation echt locker gelaufen #6
Der 5. Dez.2004 wird für uns alle ein schöner und unvergesslicher Tag.
Bis dann.


----------



## Agalatze (10. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

ich glaube danach hat bernhard kein bock mehr irgendwelche dorschtouren zu machen


----------



## Medo (11. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@jörg

wie immer endgeil....

jörg


----------



## Ossipeter (11. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Wünsch euch ("Neid") Gutes Wetter, tolle Fänge und eine gute Heimreise. Den Rest glaub ich werdet ihr selber entsprechend gestalten!


----------



## Das_Lo (11. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Freue mich auch schon auf den Tag auf See?
Fahre von Soltau über Hamburg, bin selbstverständlich gerne bereit
jemanden mitzunehmen. Bei Interesse einfach eine PN an mich schicken!


----------



## hornhechteutin (11. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Moin ,
is es nicht bald Dezember  :q   :q  ? Pilker und alles andere hab ich schon gepackt  :q , ich will los . Leute kennt nicht einer einen Trick wie wir mal schnell die Zeit vorstellen können  #c ? 

Nun aber mal in Ernst oder Heinz . Wann treffen wir uns alle am Kutter ?


Gruß aus Eutin von einem Angler der Dorschi sehen will  :q 
Michael


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (16. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Moin,
endlich kommt "Der Tag der Dick-Dorsche" :q  |kopfkrat näher, und dank der Prima Orga #6  dürfte es auch ein super Tag werden.

Wie sieht es denn mit den Namesschildern aus?
Schon was fertig?

Kann mir Namen sehr schlecht melden und will mich ja nicht blamieren  .

Gruß
Flo


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (16. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Kennt nun jemand ne gute Stelle zum Plattenangeln nahe der " Forelle " ?????



Der STF


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (17. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Bin ich etwa der einzige der noch am Samstag angeln will ?????????????

Der STF


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (17. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hab ich den Moment verpaßt als dieser Thread geschlossen wurde ?????
 Oder warum kommen keine Antworten mehr ???
 Seit schon alle mit Gedanken beim 5.12. oder  ???????????
 Dann nehmt dies  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und dies  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Der STF


----------



## Reppi (19. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@STF
Moin; ich war ein paar mal mit dem BB in HD am Denkmal los.
Sandiger Grund und gleich extrem tiefes Wasser.......da müßte was gehen.....
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Agalatze (20. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

oh man oh man der tag rückt immer näher !!!
langsam steigt bei mir die aufregung. wie siehts bei euch so aus ?


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (20. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Reppi
 Danke für den Tip,aber wir dachten eher an einen Landgang oder Hafenausfahrten,Seebrücken wenn vorhanden.
 Noch nie einer in der Nähe der " MS Forelle " fischen gewesen.


 Der STF


----------



## oh-nemo (21. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Männers,
es sind doch nur noch 2 Wochen bis zur legendären "Forelle Tour"
Allen die schon vorher anreisen und am Samstag schon den Kudder unsicher machen wünsch ich viel Spaß.
Wollen wir uns dann am Sonntag gegen 06.30 Uhr vor der Forelle treffen?
Dann kann man nach´m lüdden Klönschnack fröhlich gemeinsam in See stechen.

Wer noch bis zum Treffen ein Angelboard-Cap mit seinem Namen haben möchte möge sich bitte bei mir melden,ich vermittel die dann.

@STF, ich bin kein so doller Kieler Förde Kenner,kann Dir leider keine Tips für Platte dort geben.Aber guck doch mal hier.Ist nicht weit weg von der "Forelle"
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=37617

Gruß,Jörg


----------



## Agalatze (21. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@ reppi
jetzt weiss ich endlich dass du es wirklich bist !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
haha, aber weisst du wer ich bin ?
gestern warst du auch auf dem schurcup oder ?


----------



## Jirko (21. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



> Wollen wir uns dann am Sonntag gegen 06.30 Uhr vor der Forelle treffen?


...da ich um ca. 02 uhr losdüse, werd ich bestümmt so gegen 06 uhr am hafen eintrudeln. vielleicht empfängt mich (uns) ja jemand mit´n büschen glühwein?


----------



## ralle (21. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@ Jirko 
hast wohl keine heizung im auto ? 

dachte eher an nen schönen kümmel - so im norden


----------



## Jirko (21. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

is´n wort ralf... 06:00... am häfchen... mit´n kümmel... ich verlass mich auf dich :m


----------



## ralle (21. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Iss gebongt


----------



## Jirko (21. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

#6... oder lieber doch um 05:00???


----------



## ralle (21. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Da müßtest du ja rasen und kriegst noch en Knöllchen !!

6 Uhr ist gut  -- geht dann auch als  Aperitif fürs Frühstück durch


----------



## Skipper47 (21. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Da kommt ja mal richtiges Angelfieber auf, ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß und natürlich einen guten Fang. Auf einen ausführlichen Bericht mit Bildmaterial bin ich schon gespannt. Bei der nächsten Kaperfahrt versuche ich dabei zu sein.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (22. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hab jetzt in einem Nachbar Thread einige vielversprechende Stellen bekommen.Wie da wären die Seebrücke !!!
 Wer will denn nun am 4.12. noch mit zum Angeln ????????????
 Aber dem gegenüber ist ein Treffen am Abend der " Forellis ".
 Wer also sich in der Nähe dort auskennt,sollte sich melden,oder schweige.



 Der STF


----------



## Reppi (22. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@Agalaze
Ich treibe zwar überall mein Unwesen, aber beim Schur.Cup war ich nicht; bin unschuldig.. #c 
Gruß Uwe
@Oh-Nemo
Wenn Du das mit so einer Kappe für mich noch hinbekommst.. #6 
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (23. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Moin,
ich denke ich werde auch so gegen 0600 an der Forelle sein, gegen ein Kummel zur Begrüßung ist von meiner Seite absulut nichts einzuwenden. #6  :q 

Werde in denn nächsten Tagen nicht mehr so oft Online sein, da ich mitten im Umzug stecke.
Die Telekom hat das ja nicht so eilig mit neuen Kunden.
Schaffe das aber ein paar mal die Woche hier rein zu schauen.

Bis dann,

Flo #h


----------



## Honeyball (26. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hi zusammen,

dies Wochenende werde ich mich dann mal an die Namensschilder machen. Vereinzelt fehlen noch Vornamen. Wenn Ihr mir da noch helfen könntet, wäre schön, denn ein Schild z.B. mit dem Text "Kumpel von Wombat" fände ich dann doch nicht so gelungen  :q 
Hier mal die Liste, so wie ich sie kenne:

oh-nemo	--->Jörg
norge-klaus --->			Klaus
laggo --->			Claas
Sylverpasi --->			Dennis
Agalatze		 --->	Agalatze
Hendrik			 --->	Hendrik
Bootsmann HH --->			Peer
Hayabusa --->			Olaf
Honeyball --->			Heinz-Peter
Parvis		 --->		Parvis
Ralle			 --->	Ralf
Kumpel von Ralle	 --->	Erhard
Kumpel von Ralle		 ---> Lutz
MiCo	 --->Micha 
Hornhecht Eutin --->			Michael
Cpt. Haddock 
Japan Rot  --->			Maik
Das Lo	 
Bulli 
Wombat				Klaus
Kumpel von Wombat	
Kumpel von Wombat 
Stadtmaus --->			Cathrin
Siver  --->			Andreas
Keule --->			Boris
Pitus 02	 --->		Lars
Seeteufelfreund --->		Martin
Alf Stone	 --->	Thoralf
Friedhelm	 --->	Friedhelm
Meeresangler-oh 
Hinnerk	 --->		Heinrich
Tackle	 --->		Tackle
Jirko	 --->		Jirko
Medo	 --->		Jörg
Reppi	 --->		Uwe
Medo Observer(Andreas Thomsen) ---> Andreas
Angelfiete --->	Florian
tom (Kumpel von MiCo)	 ---> Tom
Jörg (Kumpel v. Hornhechteutin) ---> Jörg
STeVie	 --->	Stefan
Angelcarsten ---> Carsten


----------



## Jirko (26. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

wünsch dir ne gute hand beim werkeln honeyball und vielen dank, daß du dich so in´s zeug legst #6


----------



## oh-nemo (26. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hi Honeyball,
Du legst Dich ja mächtig ins Zeug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wird ein klasse Tag.Morgens um halb 7 schon n lüdden Kümmel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nicht das es so endet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Übrigens Meeresangler-Oh heißt Jürgen #h


----------



## langelandsklaus (26. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hallo Jörg,

habe die Bestellungen jetzt vorliegen und werde gleich mal in den Keller verschwinden. Sehen wir uns nächstes Wochenende auf Schloß Wotersen auf einen Glühwein oder Bier, oder soll ich Dir die Sachen zuschicken ? |kopfkrat


----------



## oh-nemo (26. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jörg,
> 
> habe die Bestellungen jetzt vorliegen und werde gleich mal in den Keller verschwinden. Sehen wir uns nächstes Wochenende auf Schloß Wotersen auf einen Glühwein oder Bier, oder soll ich Dir die Sachen zuschicken ? |kopfkrat


Hi Klaus, sicherheithalber mit der Post schicken.
Nicht das ich nicht kommen möchte aber wenn das Wetter bescheiden ist binde ich mir die 200 km (hin und zurück)nicht so gerne an die Backe.
Adr.von mir schick ich gleich mit ner PN raus.


----------



## Jirko (27. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

hallo jörg #h

ist jetzt eigentlich noch´n plätzchen frei |kopfkrat... ich frage dich einfach mal, da ich gerade nen anruf von nem guten freund bekommen habe. habe ihm aber gleich gesagt, daß die wahrscheinlichkeit eher gen 0 geht... würd mich über ne antwort freuen... dangäää #h


----------



## Kalle (27. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

neee jirko, soviel wie ich weiß besteht ein überangebot,damit hätt man fast einen 2 ten kutter mieten können.. :q 
habs auch zu spät gesehen, wäre auch gerne dabei gewesen.


----------



## oh-nemo (27. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> hallo jörg #h
> 
> ist jetzt eigentlich noch´n plätzchen frei |kopfkrat... ich frage dich einfach mal, da ich gerade nen anruf von nem guten freund bekommen habe. habe ihm aber gleich gesagt, daß die wahrscheinlichkeit eher gen 0 geht... würd mich über ne antwort freuen... dangäää #h


Hi Jirko,nicht böse sein aber wir sind mit 41 Leuten voll.
Wenn ich noch welche mit reinnehme werde ich wohl geteert und gefedert :q
Gruß Jörg
ääääähhhhhhh... noch 7 Tage :m


----------



## Jirko (27. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

...wer nich fragt, kommt nich weider - näääää :m vielen dank für die info jörg #6


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (28. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@ Jirko
 Wir fahren also schon am Samstag,habe frei bekommen !!!!!
 An all die anderen,wer ist denn nun am Samstag schon oben ????
 Lust auf eine kleine gemeinsame Plattentour ????


 Der STF


----------



## Jirko (28. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

huhu martin #h

vielen dank für die info #6 momentan ist bei mir immer noch die abfahrt um 02:00 uhr geplant, da ich samstag aller wahrscheinlichkeit nach noch werkeln muß... sollte sich daran noch etwas ändern, gibt´s ne info #h


----------



## haukep (28. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

O man, da wäre ich auch gerne dabei gewesen. Habe das gar nicht mitbekommen...*ärger*  

Naja, viel Spaß wünsche ich euch aber!


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> O man, da wäre ich auch gerne dabei gewesen. Habe das gar nicht mitbekommen...*ärger*
> 
> Naja, viel Spaß wünsche ich euch aber!



Mensch Hauke.... Einen Platz haben wir doch noch frei...... Wir benötigen noch die Boardgallionsfigur!!! Das wollte bis jetzt keiner machen  :q  :q  :q ! Der Platz ist sogar für kostnichts zu ergattern. Also schnell den Jörg mailen und der macht das klar!    #6  #h


----------



## STeVie (29. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hi Leute,

ich muss leider absagen für Sonntag... 
Bin ja kurzfristig Arbeitslos geworden, und kann mir die Tour im Moment einfach ned leisten (Weihnachten usw.). 
Vieleicht findet sich ja kurzfristig noch jemand für Sonntag, ansonsten hab ich die 40€ halt in den Sand gesetzt!


----------



## Jirko (29. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

so´n shit stevie  drücke dir alle däumlein, daß du schnellstens wieder ne anstellung findest! halt die ohren steif #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Au man Stevie. Das tut mir leid. Schade, dass es nicht klappt. Drück Dir auch die Daumen......


----------



## oh-nemo (29. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				STeVie schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich muss leider absagen für Sonntag...
> Bin ja kurzfristig Arbeitslos geworden, und kann mir die Tour im Moment einfach ned leisten (Weihnachten usw.).
> Vieleicht findet sich ja kurzfristig noch jemand für Sonntag, ansonsten hab ich die 40€ halt in den Sand gesetzt!


So ein Mist mit Deinem Job,hab da schon was arangiert,bitte schick mir oder Jirko Deine Kontoverbindung dann bekommat Du die 39.-€ zurück überwiesen.
Lass mal nicht den Kopf hängen #h


----------



## oh-nemo (29. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> O man, da wäre ich auch gerne dabei gewesen. Habe das gar nicht mitbekommen...*ärger*
> 
> Naja, viel Spaß wünsche ich euch aber!


War ja auch noch nicht lange im Board da waren alle Plätze wech :m
Gibt ja auch noch die Second Chance http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=39664


----------



## Bootsmann HH (29. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin!

Büschen doof jetzt - aber ich möchte mich nicht durch die 550 Antworten klicken! Kann mir einer bitte sagen, wann wir uns am So. treffen? Müssen ja nicht um 02:30 h auf der Matte (Planke) stehen - da der Pott ja eh gechartert ist und die Plätze verlost werden - richtig?

Freue mich schon tierisch - bis bald

bootsmann HH


----------



## oh-nemo (29. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Bootsmann HH schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Büschen doof jetzt - aber ich möchte mich nicht durch die 550 Antworten klicken! Kann mir einer bitte sagen, wann wir uns am So. treffen? Müssen ja nicht um 02:30 h auf der Matte (Planke) stehen - da der Pott ja eh gechartert ist und die Plätze verlost werden - richtig?
> 
> ...


Moin Bootsmann HH
Sonntach morgen ab 06.00-06.30 spätestens einfinden.
Gibt noch ein Kennenlernbegrüssungswortmitkümmel :q
Ab 07.00 muss der Kudder voll sein,da legt er ab.Wer dann noch kommt muss sich entweder mit nem Heli einfliegen lassen oder sich in die näxte Taverne setzen und der verflossenen Chance auf der "Tour schlechthin" nicht dabei gewesen zu sein hinterhertrauern :q


----------



## oh-nemo (29. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@Honeyball
Dein Briefkasten ist voll :q
Der Ersatzmann für Stevie ist haukep.
Kannst Du das noch bei den Namenschildern berücksichtigen?
Danke Jörg


----------



## Pete (29. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

also, mädels...falls ihr noch abgänge zu verzeichnen habt, ich bin kurzfristig zu jeder schweinerei bereit...würde auch ein entsprechendes video von der tour machen...also, wenn sich was ergeben sollte...pn reicht...


----------



## Honeyball (29. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hi Pete,
für die Videoberichterstattung dürfte noch Platz sein, nur zum angeln wird es dann wohl zu eng für Dich 
Es sei denn, irgendwer verträgt keinen Kümmel am Morgen...


----------



## Honeyball (29. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Jetzt nochmal konkret zum Thema "Wer ist wann wo":

Ralle und seine Truppe sind am Samstagschon auf der Forelle unterwegs.
STF und einzelne Plattfischfreunde suchen noch nach der fängigen Stelle.
Ca. 10-20 Boardies (u.a. Ralle+Truppe, wir 3) wohnen in Schönkirchen in einer Pension, von der ich zwar nicht den Namen weiß, aber Adresse und Telefonnummer habe (plus diverse Gerüchte um eine obskure Schwiegertochter), lassen wir uns mal überraschen!!!
Der Rest trudelt am Sonntagmorgen zwischen 6:00 und 6:30 Uhr ein.

Mein Vorschlag:
1. Treffpunkt für alle, die am Samstag auf Platte wollen: tagsüber an der Schönberger Seebrücke oder am Denkmal in Heikendorf
2. Treffpunkt (schon aus Neugier und wegen der Vorfreude): Samstag nachmittag, 17:00 Uhr am Anleger, wenn die Forelle mit Ralle und Co. und vielleicht einigen netten Dorschen an Board einläuft. Dort können wir uns dann für den Abend verabreden.
3. Treffpunkt: abends irgendwo zwecks gemeinsamer Nahrungsaufnahme (Details wie unter 2. besprochen)
4. Treffpunkt: bei der Schwiegertochter(gestrichen wegen Zensur und BFF)
4. Treffpunkt: Sonntag morgens ab 6:00 am Anleger.

Wir werden allerspätestens am 2. Treffpunkt sein (mit etwas Hopfenkaltschale im Handgepäck  )
Wenn Ihr wollt, kann ich meine Handynummer hier posten, damit sich alle, die Lust und Laune haben, bei mir erkundigen können, wo wir den Abend verbringen werden (Treffpunkt 3).


----------



## Pete (29. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

h-p...ja wie nu...denkste, ich will die ganze zeit über nur die digi in der hand halten...? meinst nicht, dass da noch son klitzekleines ritzel platz für nen 40gr. pilker ist?


----------



## Honeyball (29. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Pete, wenn's nur nach mir geht, kein Problem.


----------



## oh-nemo (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hi Pete #h
Willst Du denn nur filmen?
Mir gehts wie Honeyball,hätte nix dagegen,Wenn mal welche pausieren bzw. was Essen kannst Du ja mal schnell die Peitsche reinhalten :q
Dann wärst Du halt die Mutter der Boardies(nicht die Mutter der Kompanie) :q
und müsstst Dich büschen um uns kümmern :m
Gruß Jörg


----------



## norge_klaus (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Wie sieht es denn z. Zt. in der Kieler Bucht mit Dorsch aus ? Hat vielleicht jemand Infos aus 1. hand von der Forelle ?

Gruß norge-klaus  |wavey:  |wavey:  |wavey:


----------



## Jirko (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

huhu pete #h

wäre nich abgeneigt, nen netten & charmanten beifahrer neben mir zu wissen  also wenn du mitdüsen solltest, worüber ich mich sehr freuen würde #6, sach einfach bescheid – können ja dann gemeinsam gen heikendorf düsen (es sei denn, du möchtest am samstag schon hochjuckeln)... laß mal hören peter #h


----------



## Alf Stone (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@Honeyball

Dein "Ablaufplan" ist ganz in meinem Sinne. Aber wie ich gehört habe soll die Schönberger Seebrücke am Tage ziemlich voll sein und auch das Angeln soll erst ab 17 Uhr gestattet sein? Hab mich allerdings schon gefragt wie einige Boardies in anderen Threads immer schreiben, daß sie schon z.b. um 13 Uhr da sind? Warten die dann etwa vier Stunden, nur um einen guten Platz zu ergattern?

@Pete

Wir fahren Samstag so zwischen 6 und 7 los. Wenn du schon am Samstag hoch fahren willst, kannste dich gerne auch bei uns einklinken.


----------



## Pete (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

tja, aber wenn ich da nur der geduldte filmwilli bin, ist das auch nicht so das optimale...möchte mich nicht vor diejenigen drängeln, die irgendwo noch auf ner nachrückerliste stehen...

...trotzdem nett von dir jirko...ich warte mal noch bis donnerstag ab...vielleicht ergibts ich ja noch etwas...


----------



## Jirko (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

...mönsch pete, dann wechseln wir uns beide halt ab  ist doch´n kompromiss, oder? komm mit und gut ist... alles andere bekommen wir auf´n kudder arrangiert #h


----------



## haukep (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> ...mönsch pete, dann wechseln wir uns beide halt ab  ist doch´n kompromiss, oder? komm mit und gut ist... alles andere bekommen wir auf´n kudder arrangiert #h



Das finde ich auch - komm einfach mit und irgendwie kriegen wir das schon hin. Wenn jeder Angler einen Zentimeter rutscht, müsste es doch reichen...


----------



## haukep (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Alf Stone schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wie ich gehört habe soll die Schönberger Seebrücke am Tage ziemlich voll sein und auch das Angeln soll erst ab 17 Uhr gestattet sein? Hab mich allerdings schon gefragt wie einige Boardies in anderen Threads immer schreiben, daß sie schon z.b. um 13 Uhr da sind? Warten die dann etwa vier Stunden, nur um einen guten Platz zu ergattern?




Ich denke, Du meinst Sylverpasi, Bulli und mich  Also, wenn Du da einen guten Platz haben solltest, dann solltest DU wirklich schon so um 13:00 auf der Brücke sein, denn ab ca. 14:00 kommen dann auch Scharen osteuropäischer Petrijünger, die die Brücke in Beschlag nehmen. Und da das immer ganze Gruppen sind, hat man schnell das Nachsehen...

Übrigens: Die Plattfischfänge da sind toll. *klickst Du auf "Plattfisch" in meiner Signatur 

Wenn ihr noch ein paar Tipps für die Brücke braucht, dann meldet euch einfach - ich denke, ich werde am Samstag mal nach Rosenfelde zum Brandungsangeln fahren....vieleicht komme ich aber auch zur Brücke - ich weiß es einfach noch nicht...

Auf jeden schonmal "Petri Heil"  :g


----------



## ralle (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

komm ran Pete 

zum angeln mehm ich dich auf die Schultern


----------



## haukep (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@ralle: Das will ich sehen - sieht bestimmt lustig aus


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Pete,
> für die Videoberichterstattung dürfte noch Platz sein, nur zum angeln wird es dann wohl zu eng für Dich
> Es sei denn, irgendwer verträgt keinen Kümmel am Morgen...



Deswegen werd ich auch keinen nehmen, damit ich auch schööööön angeln kann  :q  :q  :q


----------



## hornhechteutin (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Moin ,
stimmt Dennis  :q .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## haukep (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Ich werde morgen erstmal in meinen Angelladen fahren und mir eine neue Sportex holen, ich liebäugel da schon eine ganze Weile mit


----------



## Honeyball (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@Pete,
sicherheitshalber druck ich für Dich mal ein Schild mehr !!!


----------



## Pete (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

ok, leute, dann werd ich mich sonntag ganz früh mit jirko treffen, um euch banausen so gegen 6 uhr in kiel die flossen schütteln zu dürfen ...wie sieht es in heikendorf mit parkplätzen aus? war noch nicht von dort aus los...

?


----------



## Honeyball (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

...und gugge mal, was für Dich da schon bereit liegt  :m  :m  :m


----------



## Honeyball (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

...ach so:
jetzt noch auftauchende Änderungswünsche für Design, Gestaltung, Layout, Farben, Größe, Art und sonstiges hinsichtlich der Namensschilder sind herzlich willkommen und werden selbstverständlich mit großem Wohlwollen von mir ignoriert. :m 

Die Dinger sind nämlich *VÄÄÄHRTICH !!!*

und können am Samstagmorgen bei mir in Empfang genommen werden.


----------



## Hendrik (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@Honeyball
die Schilder sehen wirklich klasse aus - cooles Design  #6 

Gruß,
Hendrik


----------



## Pete (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

cooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool... haste dir einen mindestens 40cm -pluspunkt zum uffblasen verdient....!!!


----------



## hornhechteutin (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Moin ,
klasses Teil , freu mich schon auf Sonntag  :q . 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Pete (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

ich weiß, prognosen für das wetter in vier tagen abzugeben, ist momentan nicht großartig sinnvoll, aber nach dem neuesten stand gehen die w-frösche von ruhigem hochdruckwetter zu wochenende aus...was das zu der jahreszeit bedeutet, muss ich keinem erzählen...nebel ist zumeist die logische folge...frage: gibts ne deutliche ansage von kapitano im nebelfall??? fällt die fahrt dann aus? das windproblem kann man am abend zuvor kurz tel. klären, aber nebel? wäre nur schade, sich vier stunden ins auto zu setzen und dann wieder unverrichteter dinge nach hause dackeln zu müssen... da kann man für sonntag nur auf eine leichte brise hoffen, die den nebel wegpustet...


----------



## Jirko (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

eiwei honeyball, da mach ich jetzt aber´n knicks - sehn ja richtig schick aus die schildchen #6


----------



## Karstein (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@ Pete: Schlitzohr, gemeiniges!  :m

Mit Parkplätzen sieht´s am Hafen recht gut aus - parkt zuerst am Schlagbaum zum Steg und schüttet euer Gerödel aus. Dann schräg gegenüber ein kleinerer Parkplatz oder die Straße entlang parken (Obs: da stehen auch an ein paar Stellen Verbotsschilder). Da ihr bestimmt vor den Anderen am Hafen seid, kriegt ihr 100% was.  Bernhard müsste auch schon an Bord rumhüpfen, also klopft schon mal an und verfrachtet euer Tackle auf die Forelle.

@ Oh-Nemo: treffe mich extra am DO noch mit Seeteufelfreund, weil ich letzten Freitag verschlust habe, ihm die Köder für dich mitzubringen. Halt sie in Ehren, fisch sie und fang den Dicksten, hörst? Sind von Tanja und mir erfolgreich im August eingeweiht worden!  Und knübbere Dir noch ein paar Beifänger und Pilker-Nachläufer (noch besser - ohne Drilling am Pilk!) in japan-rot, schwarz, japan-rot mit schwarz, schwarz mit japan-rot...:m  Twisterköpfe schön leicht, so 6-10gr! Hab´s Joachim Balzunat damals abgeguckt.

Wünsche euch schon mal irre viel Spaß und dickstes Petri Heil, ihr Helden!

ToiToi

Karsten


----------



## oh-nemo (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hallo   BootsmannHH,
         Hornhechteutin,
         Reppi und 
         Seeteufelfreund
Eure Cap´s sind bei mir angekommen.Sehen #6 Spitzenmäßig aus.Vorne über dem blauen Schirm das Boardlogo und hinten der Name :m
Kassier ich gleich an Bord von Euch € 16.- damit ich die Knete dem Shop überweisen kann.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## oh-nemo (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

#h Honeyball, die Schilder sehen spitzenmaßig aus und haben eine richtigen "EVENT-CHARAKTER"

So wenn es einwände gibt das Pete mitkommt als 42.ster der solle sich jetzt melden oder für ewig schweigen.
Ich denke er kann mitkommen.
Ich bitte um antworten der Teilnehmer.

Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.Ob nun 41 oder 42 Leute,der 1 Boardie macht den Kohl auch nicht mehr Fett.
Was mit dem Geld passiert was seine Teilnahme kostet muss noch entschieden werden.Vieleicht ne Auslosung und einer fährt dann umsonst oder wir Spielen Lotto davon oder....


----------



## Pete (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

he jörg, ich zahle doch gern meinen obulus...von mir aus können wir den auch an bord in kümmel umsetzen


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> #h Honeyball, die Schilder sehen spitzenmaßig aus und haben eine richtigen "EVENT-CHARAKTER"
> 
> So wenn es einwände gibt das Pete mitkommt als 42.ster der solle sich jetzt melden oder für ewig schweigen.
> Ich denke er kann mitkommen.
> ...




Wenn ich Deinen Satz zuende führen darf..... oder einer darf für 39€ ne kurze Nr. im Puff schieben :q. Wird natürlich auch ausgelost. :m


----------



## Pete (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

was kriegste denn in kieler etablissements für 39,- geboten? ....einmal anfassen mit (neopren)handschuhen, wa?


----------



## Jirko (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



> oder einer darf für 39€ ne kurze Nr. im Puff schieben...


bist ja mutig sylverpasi... dafür holn die bestümmt was abgestandenes aus´m keller... ohne zähne :q


----------



## haukep (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@Dennis: Die Mädels, die man für 39€ bekommt, möcte ich nicht sehen...


----------



## haukep (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Achso, mal so nebenbei: Seit ihr eigentlich alles "Pilker", oder haben wir auch einen Naturköderspezi dabei...?


----------



## oh-nemo (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich Deinen Satz zuende führen darf..... oder einer darf für 39€ ne kurze Nr. im Puff schieben :q. Wird natürlich auch ausgelost. :m


Dann möchte ich aber als Zuschauer in der ersten Reihe sitzen


----------



## Pete (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@ hauke...mädels is gut....warn se mal...anno 1920 oder so...


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> bist ja mutig sylverpasi... dafür holn die bestümmt was abgestandenes aus´m keller... ohne zähne :q



Mhhh  :v  das kann sein  :v ! Aber vielleicht ist es auch was feines gutes junges 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 |kopfkrat  :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Dann möchte ich aber als Zuschauer in der ersten Reihe sitzen



Jörg, wir haben doch fast Weihnachten, da gibt es überall 20 % auf alles. Und da ich das Glückslos ziehe, darfst Du selbstverständlich zuschauen...... :q  :q  :q


----------



## Pete (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

...hauke...wer könnte denn würmer mitbringen, na sagen wir 20 so zum probieren?...ich stehe eher aufs naturköderfischen, der gaudi am leichten geschirr ist einfach toll...weiß aber nicht, ob das so gut ist, wenn der rest pilkt...wenn wenig drift ist und man das blei schön steilwinklig nach unten kontrollieren kann, sollte es aber machbar sein...würde mich freuen, wenn noch einige andre ihre schleppmontagen einpacken würden...


----------



## haukep (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Das artet aber aus... Vieleicht findest Du ja auch nen Coupon aus der Zeitung...

Dennis: Was junges  tststststs


----------



## oh-nemo (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Manno,bis jetzt war der Thread sauber,kaum ist der Pete dabei |kopfkrat
das kann doch nicht angehen 
Was das wohl für ne Ferkeltour wird,nicht das jetzt von Bernhard nur noch Düstere Etablissements angesteuert werden und den Fisch kaufen wir uns beim Großhändler auf´m Fischmarkt :q


----------



## haukep (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@Pete: Ich werde mir am Donnerstag auch mal ein paar Würmer plümpern, die müsste ich bis Sonntag halten können...und wenn nicht, fahr ich Samsag noch zu Kock und kaufe welche


----------



## haukep (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@Oh-Nemo: So´ne Art "Drive-In-Puff"


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Das artet aber aus... Vieleicht findest Du ja auch nen Coupon aus der Zeitung...
> 
> Dennis: Was junges  tststststs



Du weißt, wovon ich rede  #6


----------



## haukep (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Aber klaro


----------



## oh-nemo (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> ..weiß aber nicht, ob das so gut ist, wenn der rest pilkt...wenn wenig drift ist und man das blei schön steilwinklig nach unten kontrollieren kann, sollte es aber machbar sein...würde mich freuen, wenn noch einige andre ihre schleppmontagen einpacken würden...


Also ich werde jiggen.


----------



## haukep (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Ich nehme auch ne Jigrute mit, kaufe mir aber morgen auch noch ne Sportex oder so, denn ich will auch Pilken und habe gar keine Pilkrute....


----------



## Jirko (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



> Also ich werde jiggen.


wenn du wüsstest, wie sehr´s gerade in meinen fingern juckt jörg :q


----------



## haukep (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du wüsstest, wie sehr´s gerade in meinen fingern juckt jörg :q




Das geht mir auch so. Immer dieses epileptische "Auf-und-Ab" des rechten Armes, gefolgt von einem Ruck und dann einem gleichmäßigen Pumpen des imaginären Meterdorsches... #6 

Aber wir werden den Kutter schon sehr bald rocken


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Ich werd mich morgen auch noch einmal in Eutin eindecken..... Mal sehen, was ich noch gebrauchen kann. Der eine oder andere Pilker wird es wohl schon werden.


----------



## Jirko (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@haukep - wohl war, aber deine fährte ist´ne ganz kalte :m


----------



## haukep (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@Dennis: Ich glaube Pilker über 100 Gramm nehme ich aber gar nicht mit, soll ja nicht so windig werden...


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Ja genau, was wäre denn eigentlich angebracht??? Ich hab Pilker von 50 - 100g. Und welche Farben sind da gut?


----------



## haukep (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Also ich fische NUR den Kieler Blitz und zwar das Original mit den grünen Glasaugen...Nenn mich verrückt, aber damit fängt man doch einfach am besten. Habe diverse Modelle zwischen 50-100 Gramm, Modelle Denmark zum Taumeln und den "Kiel" für das straighte Pilken...


----------



## oh-nemo (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du wüsstest, wie sehr´s gerade in meinen fingern juckt jörg :q


Dr.Med.oh-nemo verschreibt Dir ein Wochenende Ostseeluft gegen das jucken in den Fingern


----------



## haukep (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*


----------



## haukep (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*






Das habe ich MS mal eben geklaut! Hoffe das ist ok, MS?


----------



## Jirko (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

...five star residence... champagner... single malt - müüüündestens 30 years old... 120-70-90 und davon 2... darf dann auch´n büschen regnen... an der frischen ostseeluft


----------



## Pete (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

oh, jirko....den ham se nich verstanden... 
von wegen gleichmäßiges "auf und ab" des rechten armes...ich schmeiß mich wech....

ich würde sagen:  bff----jirko verhaften wegen kuppenterror


----------



## Jirko (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



> oh, jirko....den ham se nich verstanden...


hehe #6


----------



## haukep (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

O nein...


----------



## oh-nemo (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Ihr Ferkel,
was reimt sich eigentlich auf  J I G G E N   :q


----------



## Jirko (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

...so schlimm isses nich jörg  ich stell´s mir nur gerade vor und pusch mir dabei gleich in´s höschen 

PS: aber jetzt ist der dampf eh draußen... seufz


----------



## haukep (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

na F-?-G-G-?-N


----------



## Jirko (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

mönsch jungs... ich wollt aus´m *i* nen *o* reineditieren... dat hätt einige feuchte hosen gebracht... aber wie gesacht, nun isser raus der dampf 

@haukep - mal büdde schnell den smilie wegbröseln... hier sind auch unsere lütten on board  dangäää #6


----------



## haukep (30. November 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

done!


----------



## Reppi (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@Oh-Nemo
Super; werde Taschengeld mitbringen !

Also sonnen büschen Naturköderangeln nebei hätte auch was..........
Mit der einen Rute jiggen und die andere mit nem 15gr.Blei auf Grund  
mal sehen bei wieviel Leuten ich auf die Ignor-Liste wandere....... :m   
Also meinetwegen kann es JETZT losgehen !!!!!!!
Gruß Uwe


----------



## haukep (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

15 Gramm bei 8 Windstärken... Ich werde mir eine schöne Pose und einen fetten Wattwurm ranhängen und dann ein bisschen Treiben lassen - denke so 2 Meter vor der Kutterwand ist ein guter Platz....


----------



## Honeyball (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Was Euer 39,-€-Sonderangebot bei der Kieler Hafenomi betrifft: Können die, die schon bei der Schwiegertochter ran mussten, nich eventuell was anderes bekommen ?    |supergri   

aber nochmal ganz konkret nachgehakt, weil das jetzt irgendwie untergegangen ist: Was ist denn nun bei dichtem Nebel ???
Die Gefahr besteht schließlich, zumindest wenn man wetter.com glaubt (s. Grafik)

Die schreiben ja auch was von einer ziemlich hohen Relativen Feuchte (oder meinen die damit das 39,-€-Sonderangebot ??? und was ist jenseits der 70 "relativ"  :q )


----------



## hornhechteutin (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Moin ,
aaaallllsooooo , wenn ich mir jetzt die Sache so anschaue dürfte es keine Angeltour werden sonder eine Wahlveranstaltung  :q  . Zur Boardferkelwahl stehen :Jörg  Dennis und Pete  :q  . 

Was das angeln mit Naturködern betrifft so kann ich nur sagen , das ich auf einem Kutter da nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe . Hatte auch mal jemanden neben mir stehen , der mit Naturköder geangelt hat und dauern hatte ich ihn und Schnursalat war das Ergebnis .Mir war der Tag versaut .Wenn ich 2/3 der Angelzeit mit puhlen verbringen muß is das nich der Hitt  :q  :q  . Bei 42 Leute und so dicht wie wir stehen werden geht das meiner Erfahrung nach in die Hose  :q 

Was haltet Ihr davon , das wir das Geld von Pete Jörg geben und er somit umsonst dabei ist ? Er hat die Orga gemacht und das bis dato ober klasse wie ich finde .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## haukep (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Wenn es um die Omi geht, bin ich über Nebel, der den Blick trübt, sehr froh 

Nein, mal im Ernst: Ich habe keine Ahnung  Würde mich auch mal interessieren, was Kpt. Bernhard dann macht? Vieleicht muss einer in den Bug und mit einer 12 Meter Kopfrute tasten...

Ich denke er wird dann auf jeden Fall dichter unter Land bleiben oder im schlimmsten Fall gar nicht rausfahren - das gehört aber wohl zum Risiko, denn ein Wunder bewirken, kann selbst der Kpt. nicht


----------



## hornhechteutin (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Moin , noch mal ich  :q .
Das sagt mein Wetterfrosch  für Sonntag
Wettervorhersage für Kiel  . So, 05.12.
Vormittags   Sprühregen    
Nachmittags  Sprühregen     
Nachts       Nebel
Miniumum    3°C   
Maximum   6°C  
Gefühlte    1°C  
Niederschlag  50%  
Windstärke 33 Bft 3 Bft 
Windrichtung  Süd-West 
Luftfeuchte  93% 
Luftdruck  1024 hPa 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## haukep (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hey Michael, das klingt ja nicht sondernlich gemütlich...

Mich würde langsam aber auch mal interessieren, wie die Lage auf den Kuttern so aktuell ist. In welchen Tiefen steht der Dorsch? Weiß jemand, welche Farben aktuell gut laufen?


----------



## Honeyball (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Ich denke mal, dass wir uns auf den Kapitän schon verlassen können. Wenn das Risiko zu hoch ist, wird er nicht rausfahren. OK, dann haben wir, die wir von weiter her anreisen, eben Pech gehabt, was die Tour betrifft. Allerdings denke ich mal, dass er mit GPS und Radar ausgestattet ist und es schon eine Extremwetterlage sein muss, die die Ausfahrt verhindert.
Aber das sagt doch noch lange nichts darüber aus, wie schön der Tag ansonsten wird. Es liegt doch an uns, dann vor Ort das Beste daraus zu machen...


----------



## haukep (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Also ich habe auch noch nicht erlebt, dass "normaler" Nebel an einer Ausfahrt hindert. Schließlich kann er auch Nachts ohne einen riesigen Scheinwerfer auf dem Bug fahren...Radar sei dank 

Der kpt. wird die Gewässer außerdem kennen und weiß genau wo er langfahren muss...

Was den Tag bei Nichtangelei angeht: Stimmt, aber ich bin sicher, dass wir das schon machen werden- und wenn wir uns mit den Pilkruten zum Brandungsangeln an den Strand setzten...


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Laßt uns mal abwarten, seit wann kann man sich denn 4 Tage voraus auf den Wetterbericht verlassen |kopfkrat , das wird schon!
Ansonsten bleiben wir im Hafen und machen den ganzen Tag Party.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## haukep (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@Andreas: Seit wann kann man sich ÜBERHAUPT auf den Wetterbericht verlassen. Meist kommt 1. alles anders und 2. als man denkt


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				oh-reiseveranstalter schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr Ferkel,
> was reimt sich eigentlich auf  J I G G E N   :q



Moin Jörgi #h , wann willst Du mich denn am Sonntag in Plön einsammeln, vieleicht ein bischen früher wegen des Nebels?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Jirko (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

...wir sollten das wedder ganz entspannt angehen. wenn engel reisen, hat petrus bis dato immer nen auge zugedrückt 

finde hornhechteutins vorschlag, die € 40 von pete jörg in die pantscher zu drücken, bestens #6 er hat ja auch einiges an organisatorischem im vorab regeln müssen... bin dafür!

wie ich jörg allerdings kenne, wird er da jetzt die hände über´n kopp zusammenschlagen und nen digges stoooop hier reinkleistern und´s geld lieber anderweitig verbraten  #h


----------



## Honeyball (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@Jirko (Jörg mal bitte nicht mitlesen !!!  )
Wir schmuggeln ihm das Ganze in Form von 20 zusammengekleisterten 2€-Münzen in den Schlund von einem seiner Dorsche. Dann findet er's beim Ausnehmen, freut sich und kommt nicht darauf, wo es her ist.


----------



## Jirko (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

der iss nich nur gut honeyball... der iss sehr gut – hehe #6


----------



## Honeyball (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Bleibt nur die Frage, wer taucht und hängt ihm den Dorsch ran, wenn er nix fängt ???


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Na Jörg, dann viel Spaß beim Puffbesuch. Gib nicht alles auf einmal aus :q. Ich bin auch dafür, dass Jörgilein den Zaster bekommt. Er hat ja auch das eine oder andere graue Haar deswegen bekommen....

@HORNHECHTEUTIN sag mal was fällt Dir eigentlich ein mich für die BF-Wahl zu nominieren??? Ich hab doch gar nichts gemacht........:q


----------



## Honeyball (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> @HORNHECHTEUTIN sag mal was fällt Dir eigentlich ein mich für die BF-Wahl zu nominieren??? Ich hab doch gar nichts gemacht........:q



Hihihi, Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt  :m  :m  :m


----------



## hornhechteutin (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Moin


			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> @Jirko (Jörg mal bitte nicht mitlesen !!!  )
> Wir schmuggeln ihm das Ganze in Form von 20 zusammengekleisterten 2€-Münzen in den Schlund von einem seiner Dorsche. Dann findet er's beim Ausnehmen, freut sich und kommt nicht darauf, wo es her ist.




Klasse Idee , wenn Jörg was wech bringt ( Wasser/Kümmel  :q ) kommt das Geld in den Fisch  :q  :q  :q .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Pete (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

hä, meine wetterinfos sagen nun wieder was ganz andres voraus...kiel selbst soll 4-5 bft. bekommen, auf see sind für die kieler bucht sonntag bis zu 7 windstärken zu erwarten...der nebel sollte nicht mehr ein problem werden, evtl. haben wir jetzt ein windproblem...


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Wind ist sehr schlecht, denn dann muss der Henne ordentlich :v und das find ich zum ab:q!!!! Sorry für meine Gemeinheit Henne....... bekommst auch ein feines #g von mir.


----------



## hornhechteutin (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Moin ,
@ Pete 
meine ersten Daten waren von AOL . Ich habe gerade mal bei www.wetter-online .de nachgeschaut und da kommen Deine Werte raus . Lassen wir uns einfach überraschen . Heute ist ja erst Mittwoch und bis Sonntag ist es leider ja noch ein bischen hin . :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Ob´s stürmt oder schneit, ob die Sonne uns lacht. Der Tag glühend heiss oder eiskalt die Nacht.......... Ich denke wir werden dem Wetter trotzen und dennoch nennte Bekanntschften machen und Spaß haben, viiiiiiel Spaß.


----------



## Medo (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@all

moin mädels...

ich hab da mal nen problem...

ich habe wohl das problem, das ich am sonntag mein auto nicht mehr habe.

wäre eventuell jemand aus dem bereich hamburg (reinbek) mit an bord, welcher noch nen bisschen platz für nen schlanken bbf`ler hätte?

ich sach auch ganz lieb bitttttteeeee!


----------



## oh-nemo (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> 
> Was haltet Ihr davon , das wir das Geld von Pete Jörg geben und er somit umsonst dabei ist ? Er hat die Orga gemacht und das bis dato ober klasse wie ich finde .
> 
> ...


Kommt gar nicht in die Tüte.
Ich mach das hier weil es mir Spass bringt und möchte keinen Nutzen aus Euch ziehen.Leute kennenlernen,büschen schnacken usw.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Reppi (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



> ich habe wohl das problem, das ich am sonntag mein auto nicht mehr habe.


Jörg,Jörg..........kein Auto (mehr??), keine Rute, keine Rolle und keine Ahnung... |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  :q 
Bring bloss genug Geld mit, meine Leihgebühr ist astronomisch....... |supergri 
Habe gerade meinen neuen "BB-Transportbehälter" angemeldet, der rote Ferarri kommt ins Museum.... :c  :c 
Gruß Uwe


----------



## hornhechteutin (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Moin ,


			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt gar nicht in die Tüte.
> Ich mach das hier weil es mir Spass bringt und möchte keinen Nutzen aus Euch ziehen.Leute kennenlernen,büschen schnacken usw.
> Gruß Jörg


Weiß ich doch mein Kleiner  :q  , das wollte ich damit auch nicht ausdrücken . Ich dachte es sooo als Dankeschön von uns allen uns so   |jump: 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael 

Ach , is nicht bald Sonntag ? :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

JÖÖÖRG damit ist Dein Besuch gesichert....... Darf ich zuschauen????


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



> Darf ich zuschauen????



Na Dennis #h , willst wohl was von den alten Herren lernen  |uhoh:  :q  :q  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Ich schmeiss mich weg. Bei Jörgi geht doch nichts mehr, HAT ER SELBER GESAGT!!!! Er wollte ja auch bei mir zuschauen, also muss ich daraus schließen, dass er was von mir lernen wollte......


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Das habe ich MS mal eben geklaut! Hoffe das ist ok, MS?



Ich hab mir vorhin 3 davon gekauft. 3 hatte ich schon, also hab ich jetzt 6! Alle in verschiedenen Farben und Gewichten. Sollte ich damit nichts fangen, wie zuvor auch nicht, dann darfst Du mir auf der MS nicht über den Weg laufen, denn dann hab ich umsonst teures Geld dafür bezahlt. Du wirst dann leiden müssen und ich werde die jeden einzelnen Drilling irgendwo als PIERCING einarbeiten  :q


----------



## Hendrik (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Es lebe der Kieler Blitz  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 


...ich liebe diesen Pilker :l


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Dann lieber Henne schenk ich Dir ein Blitzpiercing selbst gestochen! Dann hast Du immer ein schweres Gehänge!


----------



## oh-nemo (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schmeiss mich weg. Bei Jörgi geht doch nichts mehr, HAT ER SELBER GESAGT!!!! Er wollte ja auch bei mir zuschauen, also muss ich daraus schließen, dass er was von mir lernen wollte......


Klar zuschauen aber nur zur belustigung :m
Nicht als Lehrfilm :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Den Lehrfilm könnte ich gar nicht verkaufen....... Aber das klären wir in Kroatien! So aber jetzt zurück zu Thema!!!!


----------



## oh-nemo (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

So mal ne kleine zwischenansage.
Wenn der 5.12.vergangenheit ist habe ich eine neue Herausvorderung.
Für kleines Geld mal ne "große" Reise organisieren.
Kennt Ihr die Irische Fluglinie Ryanair ?
Zur wahl stehen Stockholm,London,Mailand und noch son anderes Kaff :q
Schaut mal hier http://www.ryanair.com/,
die Preise für´n Flug sind Sensationell.
Ich muss mich mal schlau machen.
So richtig Bock hätte ich ja auf Stockholm.


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Sofern man da auch angeln kann, mach ich mit .


----------



## oh-nemo (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Sofern man da auch angeln kann, mach ich mit .


Guckst Du hier :q http://www.visit-sweden.com/de/article.asp?show=a&articleID=14416


----------



## haukep (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hey Leute!

@Dennis: Ich habe Angst  |supergri  Was kann ich denn dafür... :c  :c  :c 

Ich habe heute leider euren Ausflug nach Eutin verpasst, schade! Aber ich war auch unterwegs und habe in Hamburg einen Angelladen ausgeräumt!  #6  Ich habe mir nun eine neue Sportex gekauft, damit am Sonntag auch nichts mehr schiefgehen kann.

- Der Verkäufer bei der einen Rute so: "Die kann nix zerstören! Halt mal fest" Ich die Rute gehalten...."So, jetzt zieh mal volle Kanne...." Gesagt getan, ich zieh wie ein 20 Pfund Dorsch.....uuuunnnndddd KNACK  Schon hatten wir zwei davon - 

Aber eine andere, die den Test überlebt hat, habe ich dann doch gekauft


----------



## haukep (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe ein Problem! Ich habe am Sonntag wahrscheinlich mein Auto nicht....

Fährt vieleicht jemand über Plön oder hier in der Nähe vorbei und kann mich mitnehmen?

LG
Hauke


----------



## hornhechteutin (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Moin ,
haukep frage mal oh-nemo , der holt glaube ich Andreas ab , vielleicht hat er noch Platz und 
dein Postkasten is voll  :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## haukep (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hallo Michael!

Den habe ich schon gefragt, der hat leider keinen Platz mehr...


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Was hat der Händler denn gesagt, als es gekracht hat????


----------



## haukep (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Der war total baff, das hat er bei einer Sportex noch nie erlebt... |uhoh: 

Das schlimme war aber, dass die Rute bis zum Halbkreis gespannt war und dann ein etwa 10 Zentimeter Stück mir direkt unters Auge flog - das tat weh  :c  :c 

Naja, aber da war ich als Verletzter natürlich in einer guten Verhandlungsbasis für den Preis... #6


----------



## norge_klaus (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@oh-nehmo, stockholm mit ryanair ab Lübeck ist cool. war mit stadtmaus im juni 2004 für ein paar tage dort. tolle stadt, viel wasser und grün. ....aber die preise !!!!! wir haben im sheraton gepennt und uns verpflegt, daß war selbst zu den angestelltenkonditionen (F & B - Rabatt 50 %), die meine stadtmaus bekommt, kein spaß ! #h  #h  #h


----------



## oh-nemo (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin,
MiCo kann nicht mitkommen.Da fällt mir ein wir haben doch noch € 39,-(Pete)
Bitte nehmt miteinander Kontakt auf wegen dem Überweisungskram.
Dann wären wir wieder 41 #h


----------



## Pete (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

jörg, dann gehen also 39,- auf micos konto, richtig?
ich kontaktiere ihn...


----------



## hornhechteutin (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Moin , 
oh-nemo , haste gelesen , ryanair biete auch Flüge nach Irland dür 19,99 € von Lübeck aus an  |supergri  . Das ist doch ein gutes Gebiet für Hecht  |supergri . Auf der Seite steht leider aber auch , das Dennis da nicht hin darf , weil er zuviele Hechte fängt   .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> oh-nemo , haste gelesen , ryanair biete auch Flüge nach Irland dür 19,99 € von Lübeck aus an  |supergri  . Das ist doch ein gutes Gebiet für Hecht  |supergri . Auf der Seite steht leider aber auch , das Dennis da nicht hin darf , weil er zuviele Hechte fängt   .
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael



Seeehr witzig Micha! Das darfst Du doch nicht sagen, sonst will keiner mehr mit mir los zum angeln...... :q


----------



## haukep (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Doch, dann erst recht...


----------



## haukep (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hiiiilfeeeee!! Fährt denn niemand hier durch Plön und hat noch Platz für einen ganz schmalen Boardie  :c


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Hiiiilfeeeee!! Fährt denn niemand hier durch Plön und hat noch Platz für einen ganz schmalen Boardie  :c



Was ist denn mit der ganzen OH-Gang #h , da müßte doch irgendwo noch Platz sein?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## hornhechteutin (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Moin ,
Dennis und ich machen uns schon Gedanken . Ich habe schon mit mir 3 Leute im Auto und leider keinen Platz mehr . 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Dann ist doch noch ein Platz frei oder? Ansonsten lädst Du Dennis wieder aus   :q 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## haukep (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

O man, danke Leute, dass ihr euch auch meinen den zerbrecht....

So´n Shit ist das -das hab ich völlig verplant, dass ich mein Auto gar nicht habe am Sonntag....


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@ Hauke gehe doch noch mal die Teilnehmerliste durch evtl. Bereiche HL oder MV?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## norge_klaus (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hi Hauke ! Wenn Du schon Samstag ca. 16.00 Uhr ab Plön fahren willst, kein Problem ! Ich und Stadtmaus sammeln Dich gern auf und setzen Dich am Sonntag auch wieder in Plön ab.  #h  #h  #h 

Gruß @ alle von norge_klaus & stadtmaus


----------



## norge_klaus (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

PS an Hauke: wir pennen bei der berüchtigten Schwiegertochter. Vielleicht hat die ja noch ne Ecke im Bettchen frei.   |supergri    |supergri    |supergri    |supergri


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hauke Du kannst bei mir mitfahren. Dürfte funzen. Wo soll ich Dich einsammeln??? Micha ist um 5 Uhr bei mir.


----------



## oh-nemo (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@Norge Klaus,ne so ein Nobelschuppen kommt für uns ja nicht in Frage :q
Low Budget wäre da angesagt 
Ich wüsste auch nicht wie die Hotelangestellten gucken würden wenn wir unsere Fische im Foyer ausnehmen :m

@Pete,genau richtig.Bitte mit MiCo ins Geschäft kommen #h

@Michaeleutin,ja Irland wär auch so richtig Geil. Aber nur mit Dennis der hat n riecher wo die dicken Hechte stehen.


----------



## Alf Stone (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Also da wir auch bei der Schwiegertochter einquartiert sind, weiß ich auch bescheid und ganz ehrlich nach "Nobel" klang das nicht. "Schuppen" triffts da wohl schon eher. ;-)


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> @Michaeleutin,ja Irland wär auch so richtig Geil. Aber nur mit Dennis der hat n riecher wo die dicken Hechte stehen.



 |rotwerden  |rotwerden  |rotwerden  |sagnix  |rotwerden  |rotwerden  |rotwerden Wie komm ich denn zu dieser Ehre, lieber Jörg???? |kopfkrat  #6


----------



## Pete (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

darüber könnt ihr ja noch aufn kudder schnacken...secht mi mol lever, wat wie dor för bedingungen hemm...strömung, tiefen etc....also wer kennt die ecken, die bernhard ansteuert, was ist gewichtsmäßig einzupacken? hatte eigentlich vor, nur leichtes zeugs mitzunehmen, aber in anbetracht des zu erwartenden windes (also ne 5 wirds denn doch mindestens), weiß ich nicht, ob es sinn macht, nur mit 40-50 gr. auf andrifft und max. 80gr. auf abdrifft anzureisen...ansonsten leg ich mir nämlich noch ne rute für die bösen fälle mit rein... (60-160gr.)...was meint ihr?


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Die pack mal mit ein. Ich werde auch meine 100ter Pilker einpacken bei den Verhältnissen. Vielleicht fahren wir auch rüber nach DK auf 20 m???


----------



## Honeyball (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Ich hab gar nichts an Ruten unter 60 g, höchstens noch ne 5,80m Stipprute von früher vom Brassenangeln. Da muss ich wohl doch nochmal an irgendeinem Angelladen halten...
Ihr meint also wirklich, ich sollte die 30lbs-Rute und die 500g-Bleie zuhause lassen, na gut, das sehe ich ja noch ein.
Aber ist die Ostsee dort denn so flach, dass man bei 4-6 Stärken Wind noch 50g an den Grund bekommt?


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Naja wenn wir wegen zu dollem Wind an die Kante fahren, werden wir max. 8 m haben, so wie in Heiligenhafen! Dann reichen 60-80iger! Aber ich würde auch 100g Pilker einpacken. Man weiß ja nie......


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

An Ruten werd ich wohl 2 mitnehmen. Eine bis 60g WG und eine mit 150g WG. Eine stabile Rolle und eine kleine Multi. Das reicht total aus. Was nimmt ihr denn so mit?


----------



## Pete (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

ja, ich wollte eine 15-60gr. inliner zum werfen und leichten jigzupfen nehmen und eine 40-100gr. zum pilken mit ca.80 gr. am boot...


----------



## Jirko (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

...20-50er colorado... 50-180er kansas... beide mit multi... gufis, jigs, pilker von 40-100g... mal´n buttlöffel mit nachläufer testen ... so wird mein gepäck aussehen #h

@pete - juckeln wir mit deinem oder mit meinem weider? (unabhängig davon, ruf ich dich morgen mal an - gelle) #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Jo sauber, dann hab ich schon mal nichts verkehrt gemacht! 
@Jirko, solltest Du einen Kveite fangen, bist Du für mich der Gott......


----------



## Pete (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

jirko...wir könn gern dieseln...oder is deiner einer auch einer?
 jau mock dat mit dem telenieren, aber erst ab 15.30 uhr...bin ab 17.30 dann wieder unterwegs...


----------



## hornhechteutin (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Moin ,



			
				oh-nemo
@Michaeleutin schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt auch wieder . Michael vom Angelladen sagt auch immer , das Dennis einen Lauf hat . Vielleicht sollten wir Dennis mitnehmen als Angelguide  :q . Wenn wir nicht fangen dann wird er getauft  :q .
> 
> Was die Ruten berifft . Also ich werde auch 2 mitnehmen . Eine für´s leichte und eine für´s schwerer Pilken . Besser ist besser sagte die Rute bevor sie brach  :q .
> 
> ...


----------



## oh-nemo (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Ja,2 Ruten werde ich auch mitnehmen.
Eine Soft-Pilk zum Jiggen und eine für etwas "härtere" bedingungen.
Beim Naturköderfischen lass ich den anderen gerne den Vortritt.Bin schon gespannt wie Agalatze das mit den Losen macht.Die Plätze werden ja einmal Durchgetauscht.Wie und wann müssen wir mal mit Bernhard abschnacken.Er weiss ja am besten wann "Halbzeit" ist.So langsam werde ich "figgerich" :m
Wir werden so gegen 06.00 Uhr vor Ort sein(hab ich glaube ich auch schon geschrieben) #h


----------



## Pete (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

bringt denn nun jemand noch wattis mit am sonntag...würde gern 20 stück zum probieren nehmen...aga, machst du das?


----------



## Hendrik (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> bringt denn nun jemand noch wattis mit am sonntag...würde gern 20 stück zum probieren nehmen...aga, machst du das?


...kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Viecher schmecken - und dann gleich 20 stück...   :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q |muahah:


----------



## Jirko (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

huhu pete #h

hab nen benziner  also mir isses wurscht, mit welchem auto wir hochdüsen... wir schnackeln am telefon drüber - oki? #h


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Moin,
hier hat sich aber reichlich getan in den letzten Tagen, sind ja auch im Endspurt.
Von mir aus kann das los gehen |supergri 

Ich werde nur eine Rute mitnehmen (habe auch nur eine  ) und meine paar Pilker und Vorfächer.
Ist meine 2 Tour vom Kutter und das zweite mal mit der Forelle, wer also das Los links und rechts neben mir zieht, muß mit einigen Fragen rechnen.

Freue mich schön riesig auf Sonntag, euch mal kennen zu lernen und ein paar Dorsche zu Lupfen.

Gruß
Flo #h


----------



## hornhechteutin (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Moin ,
hab gerade mal bischen gerechnet lol. Sind noch knapp 59 Std bis wir uns treffen  :q  . Und nur noch 57 bis zum aufstehen  :q Also wer die Std zählen will bitte schön  :m . 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Jirko (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



> hab gerade mal bischen gerechnet...





> ...Und nur noch 57 bis zum aufstehen


...mhm, 4-... setzen


----------



## hornhechteutin (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Warum ???????


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Weil Du nicht rechnen kannst


----------



## Jirko (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

...na wenn pete und meinereiner z.b. um 4 uhr aufstehen, dann müssen wir wohl hoffen, daß noch nen ruderkahn am anleger angedoggt ist... werd dann mal vorsichtshalber nen 5l-topf spinat mit im rucksack haben, damit wir uns so richtig stramm in die ruder wuppen können


----------



## hornhechteutin (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Mom .

Donnerstag noch 5 Std. 19 Uhr bis 24 Uhr
Freitag noch 24 Std.
Samstag noch 24 Std. 
Sonntag noch 6 Std. 0 Uhr bis 6 Uhr 
Sind 59 Std oder ?


Wer kann nicht rechnen ?
HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## oh-nemo (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Ich will jetzt JIGGENmanno ich halts nicht mehr aus diese anspannung :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will jetzt JIGGENmanno ich halts nicht mehr aus diese anspannung :q



Jörg kein Prob. Komm mit der Wurst zu mir und wir wässern sie in der Aue. Dann holen wir das Norgegeschirr raus und jiggen auf Aalquappe |kopfkrat  :q


----------



## oh-nemo (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@Dennis |laola:


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hä Jörg ich seh nichts.....


----------



## oh-nemo (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Aalquappen jiggen in der Malenter Aue #h
mach doch mal n Thread auf Dennis :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Äääähhm Jörg ich hab im Sommer viele gefangen, aber die waren alle nicht größer als 20 cm! Da sind auf jeden Fall welche drin.


----------



## haukep (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@Dennis: Das ist ja klasse!  #6  #6  #6 Wo ich wohne schicke ich Dir als PN! Danke schonmal....


----------



## ralle (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

So Leute 

Morgen früh gehts los nach Heikendorf !

Morgen Nachmittag wollen wir mal schauen wenn die Forelle einläuft - Samstag Trainingsangeln und Sonntag kommt die Kür 

Also bis bald !


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Ja das frag ich mich. Erklär mich das bitte.....


----------



## Medo (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

so leudde...

nun noch nen paar stunden und ab geht er!

mal sehen wie ich jetzt hoch komme ( ich meine nach kiel) und dann werd ich mal sehen, ob unsere deichschlampe mir was vernünftiges tackle mitgebracht hat.

man leudde ich freu mich wie bolle, mal nen paar boardies kennen zu lernen...

oh-jörgi , my observer und den katzenfellsammelnden weihnachtsmann kenn ich ja nun schon, aber watt für hoheiten sonst noch all dabei sind..... suuuuper....

ich hoffe das alles klappt.... und wann muss ich in hh-ost eigentlich los??

man... nichts wie los...


----------



## haukep (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Ich freue mich auch schon wie blöde - das wird so das geilste Ereignis des Jahrhunderts  Mich würde mal interessieren, wie die fänge die letzten Tage so waren  

Wind am Sonntag: West 4 - ist doch klasse - nette Drift...


----------



## haukep (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Achja, zu der Gerätefragen wollte ich ja auch noch meinen Senf abgeben...

Also ich nehme (natürlich) meine neue Sportey mit, die für Pilker bis 120 Gramm locker geeignet ist. Wenn ich schwerere Gewichte ranhängen muss, werde ich aufs Jiggen umsteigen und damit bin ich auch bei Rute Nr. 2, meiner Jigrute. Zur Not könnte ich damit auch pilken, aber das ist eigentlich total *******....

Pilker nehme ich hauptsächlich 40-60 Gramm Kieler Blitze mit, aber auch 100er habe ich dabei, falls alles schief geht 

Achso, wenn gar nix geht, nehm ich auch ein paar Nachläufersysteme und ein paar Wattis mit....

Wenn noch jemand welche haben will, muss er sich melden, ich hole am Samstag welche....


----------



## angelcarsten (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

hallo 
so werde morgen losfahren und am samstag habe ich noch ein platz auf der ms FORELLE bekommen super.
ach noch was der stevie kann net mitkommen,also is noch ein platz frei wenn einer lust hat melden(bei nemo).
so bis sonntag bzw. samstag .
schau angelcarsten|wavey: |wavey:


----------



## angelcarsten (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

nochmal ich 
sorry es gibt schon ein ersatzmann für stevie super !!!!!!
also bis sonntag byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## haukep (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Ja, ich bin der Ersatz für Stevie  Habe ihm das Geld auch schon überwiesen!


----------



## Tackle (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moinsen @ all. 
Ja, er lebt noch,....! Aga hat mit seinem Pc leider ein wenig Probleme und wird diese nicht bis zum Start am Sonntag beseitigen können. Ich habe die ehrenvolle Aufgabe, sein "Gehör" zu sein.  Soweit mir bekannt ist, fliegen wir zwei auch so gegen 6.00 Uhr bei der Forelle ein. #6 Unser Gerät wird täglich mehrfach auf seine vollständigkeit überprüft und von den Montagen will ich gar nicht erst reden.|supergri Beste Grüße Tackle


----------



## haukep (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Wie ich Aga kenne, hat er mindestens 50 fertige Montagen mit Beifängern und ca. 200 japanrote Jigs auf Vorrat dabei.

Von den 500 Kieler Blitz in verschiedenen Gewichten will ich ja gar nicht reden...

Ich hoffe für euch, dass Ihr einen Butler zum Schleppen habt


----------



## oh-nemo (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Allen die sich Heute schon auf den Weg machen wünsch ich ne gute Fahrt.
Bis dann und fahrt schön vorsichtig #h
und natürlich viel Spass und Fisch morgen bei Bernhard auf´m Kudder :q


----------



## norge_klaus (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin, Moin ! Hat noch irgendwer die genaue Adresse von der Unterkunft (ihr wißt schon, die mit der Schwiegertochter) in Heikendorf ????

Gruß aus Sachsen


----------



## haukep (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				norge_klaus schrieb:
			
		

> PS an Hauke: wir pennen bei der berüchtigten Schwiegertochter. Vielleicht hat die ja noch ne Ecke im Bettchen frei.   |supergri    |supergri    |supergri    |supergri




Kann mich mal jemand aufklären, was es mit der "Schwiegertochter" auf sich hat?  #c


----------



## JapanRot (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Trend für die Ostsee:

bis Sonnabend Abend: Südwest bis West zunehmend 6 bis 7, in den nördlichen Gebieten strichweise 8.

für Sonntag: Südwest 6 bis 8, westdrehend.

für Montag: Westteil Nordwest bis Nord 5 bis 7, west- bis südwestdrehend.


----------



## haukep (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

In Schönberg, also Ende der Kieler Bucht nur W3-4 abnehmend 2...?? Was soll das denn? So unterschiedlich kann es sein....


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich Aga kenne, hat er mindestens 50 fertige Montagen mit Beifängern und ca. 200 japanrote Jigs auf Vorrat dabei.
> 
> Von den 500 Kieler Blitz in verschiedenen Gewichten will ich ja gar nicht reden...
> 
> Ich hoffe für euch, dass Ihr einen Butler zum Schleppen habt



Was meinst Du wohl, warum ich Dich mitnehme  |kopfkrat ! Denn ich habe das selbe Equipment......


----------



## haukep (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Dennis....DU machst Dir gerade einen Feind.... :r


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Ich hab soooo viele Freunde.


----------



## haukep (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Achso, dann kommt es also auf einen mehr oder weniger auch nicht an, ja? Gut, dann bin ich jetzt ebend beleidigt...


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Zicke  |muahah:


----------



## haukep (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

plat2?


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Der Smiley funzt nicht.


----------



## haukep (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Achso...


----------



## haukep (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Ich halte es nicht mehr aus: ICH WILL ENDLICH DORSCHE DRILLEN!!!!!!


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Moin ,
ich auch :q  :q  :q  :q , und was den Wind betrifft , Leute macht Euch nicht verrückt . Wie schon mein Opa immer gesagt hat kommt es immer wie es kommt . Ändern können wir eh nichts  :m  .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## haukep (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> ich auch :q  :q  :q  :q , und was den Wind betrifft , Leute macht Euch nicht verrückt . Wie schon mein Opa immer gesagt hat kommt es immer wie es kommt . Ändern können wir eh nichts  :m  .
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael



Da hat der waise Opa recht


----------



## Honeyball (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hi zusammen,

*Mann, bin ich angelgeil !!!*

Hinnerk und ich haben gerade nochmal bei Ussat in Dortmund zugeschlagen. Wir haben denn jetzt auch noch 'ne leichtere Angel...

Bin gespannt auf Euch Profis von der Küste, vor allem, was das Jiggen betrifft. Hab ich persönlich noch nie gemacht, aber irgendwann ist immer das erste Mal und bei so manchen Sachen war das erste Mal besonders schön und macht immer noch Spass, also warum nicht beim Jiggen  :m 

Trotz allem:
@haukep Wäre klasse, wenn Du für uns ein paar Würmer, am besten Seeringler besorgen könntest. Vielleicht lassen sich ja auch ein paar Tellerportionen Platte fangen.

@norge_klaus:
Die Adresse ist:
Heikendorfer Weg 69 in Schönkirchen, 
(ich nehme an, 69 ist die Hausnummer !!!)
ca. 5 km von Heikendorf weg (s. Kartenausschnitt)

Wir fahren morgen gegen 9:00 Uhr hier los und sind ca. 13-14:00 Uhr vor Ort. Ihr erkennt uns an dem dorschgeilen Gesichtsausdruck und dem Zittern in den Armen.

Wer von Euch ist denn morgen wo am Plattfischangeln und wer kommt um 17:00 Uhr zum Anleger, um die Einlaufenden Vortrainierer in Empfang zu nehmen? Bei mir im Kofferraum ist auch frischer Hopfenblütentee für trockene Boardiekehlen  :m  #g 

Mann ich freu mich schon total auf Euch alle !!!


----------



## Pete (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

ja, irgendwer von da oben sollte einfach ein paar würmer mitbringen, wir legen dann alle zusammen und gut ist...ich möchte 20 stück...!!!! wer machts denn, junx...wir, die wir von berlin kommen, haben sonntag um sechs nicht die möglichkeit noch welche zu kaufen...


----------



## norge_klaus (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Besten Dank für die Adresse Honeyball ! Wir sind dann so ca. 16.30 bis 17.00 Uhr am Anleger. Bis denne !!!  |wavey:  |wavey:  |wavey: 

gruß von norge_klaus & stadtmaus


----------



## Honeyball (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@STF, 
da ich gerade sehe, dass Du online bist.
Wirst Du schon vorher auf Plattfisch angeln ?


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Wie siehts denn mit dem Gemeinsamen Treffen morgen Abend aus ?????
  Jemand schon ne´Pinte ausgekundschaftet ????


  Der STF


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hi,Honeyball,wird sich noch entscheiden mit den Platten.
 Haben vielleicht ein >Treffen mit einem Meeresspezi auf Mefo !!!
 Wollen uns mal vorführen lassen !!!!

 Der STF


----------



## Honeyball (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Wie siehts denn mit dem Gemeinsamen Treffen morgen Abend aus ?????
> Jemand schon ne´Pinte ausgekundschaftet ????



Das können wir doch um 17:00 Uhr am Anleger besprechen. Ralle und Co. sind ja schon vor Ort und können was empfehlen, wo es vielleicht auch lecker Abendbrot gibt. Habe gehört, man könne da oben in S-H ab und zu sehr gut Fisch essen  #6 
Wenn Du dann allerdings noch MeFos jagst, bekommst Du es nicht mit. Ich nehme eine Klarsichthülle mit und hänge einfach am Anleger gut sichtbar einen Din-A4-Zettel auf, wo jeder lesen kann, wo wir wann abends sind.
Damit Ihr erkennt, wie der aussieht, habe ich das Design von den Namensschildern übernommen und ihn schon mal hier vorgedruckt (s.u.)

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, in Schönkirchen einzukehren, weil viele dort wohnen und sicher keiner mehr abends Auto fahren möchte


----------



## oh-nemo (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Neue Info´s
Hab grade mit dem Kapitän Bernhard telefoniert.Es wurde unter Land am besten gefangen (auf 4-6 Meter) leichtes Geschirr ist angesagt.
Gute Dorsche bis 80 cm wurden gefangen :q
Wen es interessiert,zu essen gibts Grillschinken mit Rotkohl Kartoffeln und Sosse.
Sein Koch kann keine Erbsensuppe kochen weil der Dosenöffer kaputt ist :q
Wetter und Wind sind überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Nun mach die Jungs nicht G..... als sie schon sind.
  Honeyball schick mir mal deine  Handy-Nr.,weiß nicht ob wir noch zum Anleger
  kommen deswegen.

  Der STF


----------



## Honeyball (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Wen es interessiert,zu essen gibts Grillschinken mit Rotkohl Kartoffeln und Sosse.



Und dann ordentlich Wind....

Alle Dorsche schrei'n: " Hurraaaa!!!!
Honeyball ist wieder da.
Was ist denn das, lasst uns mal raten?
Ein lecker Sonntags-Festtagsbraten !!!
Extra für uns vorgekaut
und ein bißchen vorverdaut.
Zum Dank dafür beißen wir dann
an seinem bunten Pilker an."  :m  :m  :m


----------



## Bootsmann HH (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

So, in 2 Stunden mache ich Wochenende! Dann kann mich auch nichts mehr halten... Meine letzte Tour war im September - und ich freue mich auf Wind, Wellen und Fisch!

Wollte morgen noch einige schwere Pilker (100 gr) besorgen. Nun die Info, dass wir wahrscheinlich dichter unter Land bleiben werden. Meinen Einkauf kann ich mir daher schenken - oder?!

However - freue mich auf Sonntag...

Grüße aus Hamburg - bootsmann HH


----------



## Honeyball (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@STW
Du hast Post !!!


----------



## oh-nemo (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Bootsmann HH schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte morgen noch einige schwere Pilker (100 gr) besorgen. Nun die Info, dass wir wahrscheinlich dichter unter Land bleiben werden. Meinen Einkauf kann ich mir daher schenken - oder?!


Hi Bootsmann, mach doch trotzdem noch n Einkauf.
60, 75 ,80,100, Gramm In diese Grössenordnung kannst Du ruhig was in der Angelkiste haben :q
Gruss Jörg


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@ Honeyball
 Danke Du auch

 Der STF


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Haben wohl doch morgen eine Mefo Tour und Dorsch in Wurfweite.
  Wird nix mit den Platten,nächste mal vielleicht.................

  Der STF


----------



## oh-nemo (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Honeyball und Seeteufelfreund wehe Ihr kommt am Sonntag duun ins Heikendorf an 
Am Samst. Abend allerhöchstens 2 Bier und dann ab ins Bett :q


----------



## Bootsmann HH (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@Jörg:

Ja, mal sehen - meine Kiste ist so ganz gut gefüllt aber der eine oder andere Pilker hat bestimmt noch Platz. Meine Frau hat ja mitbekommen, dass ich am So. losdüsen werden und eventuell habe ich ja noch ein recht schönes Modell in meinem Adventskalender...- schau'n wir mal

Grüße - bootsmann HH


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@oh-nemo
 Vielleicht müssen wir am Sonntag früh auf der Forelle die Fische vom Vortag
 filitieren und kommen garnicht mehr zum Angeln :q



 Der STF


----------



## oh-nemo (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Bootsmann HH schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frau hat ja mitbekommen, dass ich am So. losdüsen werden und eventuell habe ich ja noch ein recht schönes Modell in meinem Adventskalender...- schau'n wir mal


  Ein schönes Modell im Advendskalender :q
Das hätt ich auch gerne...


----------



## oh-nemo (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@ STF , lass uns büdde noch paar 80er im Wasser :q


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Ganz schön Geizig Du Küstenfischer :c:c:c:c:c

 Der STF


----------



## Bootsmann HH (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Mönsch Jörg - ich meine doch "Pilker - Modelle"! Für mein Modell zu Hause müßte ich wahrscheinlich einen Lastenkran besorgen, um sie in den Adventskalender zu schaffen. Die hat gleich zwei(!!!!!) zukünftige Angler(inen) im Bauch!!

Du siehst, wenn ich etwas mache, dann richtig! 

bootsmann HH


----------



## Pete (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

petri, bootsmann...man sieht, du beherrscht dein handwerk...

so jörg, haste mit bernhard auch abgeklärt, dass es definitiv rausgeht, egal ob wir sonntag nun ne 4-5 oder gar ne leichte 6 haben?
ich denke mal, wenns eh nur unter land geht, sind südwest und westwind nicht so das thema, gelle?


----------



## Reppi (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Bisher habe ich mich ja in norddeutsches Understanding geübt...........
aber nun kann es SOFORT losgehen....... :q  :q 
Ich brenn sonst ab ------
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@ Pete
  Wolltest doch eh nur Filmen,oder ???????????? :q


 Der STF


----------



## Reppi (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Bei 6-7 aus west dürfte es noch gerade gehen; und einige haben vieeel Platz zum Werfen   |rolleyes 
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Pete (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

jau, uwe...dat glöög ick wull ok...besoners de landratten warn wi dann woll nur noch inne kajüt seien...

@stf....nööö, nu bün ick ja n ganz offizieller mitreisender (micos ausfall)...wenn ich filme, dann nur, wenn abolut zumpe is...ansonsten bin ich auch n ganz heißer hunter....


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

So, hab mir gerade meine Spulen mit 17er Fireline bespulen lassen und noch`n paar Pilker als Reserve gekauft. Kann losgehen |supergri 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Und keine neue Rute :c:c:c:c ???????



 Der STF


----------



## Reppi (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



> So, hab mir gerade meine Spulen mit 17er Fireline bespulen lassen und noch`n paar Pilker als Reserve gekauft. Kann losgehen



Oh,oh.......hoffentlich fährt Bernhard die obligatorischen Wracks nicht an...
sonst holt Andreas die mit ner 17 er noch hoch.. :q  :q 

@Pete
Wie war das noch ??  Kartoffelsalat aus Spucktüten essen, soll ne gewisse Reizwirkung haben.. :q  :q


----------



## Alf Stone (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Folgende Szene gestern abend:

Telefonklingeln! Ich nehme ab, ahh der STF am Apparat, er hat da jemanden an der Hand, der kennt sich mit Mefo aus. Also gut dann am Samstag halt Mefos statt Platte, für den Berliner ist beides reizvoll. So weit so gut!
Dann:"Haste ne Thermowathose?", "Ne nur ne normale..., du willst doch nicht etwa ins Wasser?" |uhoh:  Und ob er das will!!! "Ich besorg dir eine! Punkt. aus.
Ich hatte eigentlich in meiner Unbedarftheit mit einer kleinen Strandwanderung gerechnet und ein wenig blinkern.   

Aber für eine Meerforelle muß man anscheinend mehr Einsatz bringen.  |kopfkrat 
Also ich freue mich schon riesig auf meine erste Mefotour und hoffe das die Thermowathose hält was der Name verspricht. :m 

Also Boardies dann bis morgen abend bei Essen und ich glaub wir haben dann richtig Hunger!   :m


----------



## oh-nemo (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Ich werde mal Jörg´s(Meeresangler-Schwerin) Jig-Naturködersystem antesten :q
siehe hier http://www.meeresangler-schwerin.de/bootsangeln/jig/jig.htm


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Oh,oh.......hoffentlich fährt Bernhard die obligatorischen Wracks nicht an...
> sonst holt Andreas die mit ner 17 er noch hoch.. :q  :q
> 
> Wir werden sehen   :q
> ...


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Typisch dann nimmt man die Jugend mal an die Hand :q und dann dieses|evil:.
 Na warte mal bis morgen im Wasser |krach: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 Sieh zu, wie Du deinen Fisch landest |uhoh:.



 Der STF


----------



## Reppi (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@Alf Stone
Wer so an die Geschichte rangeht, muß einfach erfolgreich sein :q  
Aber ich gönne Euch ne silberne 90  #6  #6  
Ok, wenn ihr eine fangt und Sonntag neben mir steht, seit vorsichtig :q  :q


----------



## norge_klaus (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Na hoffentlich treibt ihr nicht ab in euren Thermowathosen. Nicht das wir euch auf Langeland aufsammeln müssen !  #h  #h  #h 

Gruß norge_klaus


----------



## Alf Stone (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Frage der Jugend: Wo nimmst du eigentlich deinen Optimismus her? Kriegen wir ne Zuchtstrecke oder ein Becken gezeigt als Geheimtip?


----------



## oh-nemo (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Wusstet Ihr das auf der MS Forelle mit Bernhard Militz als Cäptn der Deutsche Rekord-Dorsch von über 50 Pfd. gefangen wurde???
Also noch mal schnell los in die Mucki-Bude :q
Die Muskeln haben am Sonntag Abend nix mehr zu lachen #h


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Ach ja meine Digiknippse nehme ich auch noch mit, werde den einen oder anderen mal damit observen   .Hab mal wieder Bock auf ein paar fiese Fotomontagen |supergri  |supergri 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Alf Stone (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Laut STF sind wir beide schon am Samstag so erfolgreich, daß wir am Sonntag schon so platt sind, daß wir nicht mal mehr die Angeln halten können.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Junger Mann #h
 Wenn ich Dich am Sonntag stützen muß,sags nur |bla:



 Der STF


----------



## norge_klaus (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Dat mit dem Rekorddorsch ist doch kein Problem ! Wenn ich mich recht an das foto erinnere, war das ein Opi der das Teil gewuppt hat. Da hat Opi gegen Opi gekämpft !  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri  Ich will knackige Dorsche mittleren Alters ! #6  #6  #6


----------



## norge_klaus (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hi Thoralf, haste eigentlich ordentlich Gufi-Bömbchen gebunkert ??????? damit es diesmal mit den GROßEN klappt.


----------



## oh-nemo (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				norge_klaus schrieb:
			
		

> |supergri  |supergri  |supergri  Ich will knackige Dorsche mittleren Alters ! #6  #6  #6


Die wirst Du auch bekommen :q
80er O.K. ?


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@ Oh-nemo
 Bringe von Karsten die Wunder Pilker mit !!!!
 Wenn de nix fängst,weißt ja wo Du dich beschweren kannst !!!!


 @ Alf Stone
 Haste nochmal mit der S.-Tochter geschnaggelt,ob wir unsere Sachen
 etwas früher abliefern können,mein Lieber |krach:.


 Der STF


----------



## Reppi (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Welche Größe wäre denn genehm ??


----------



## oh-nemo (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> @ Oh-nemo
> Bringe von Karsten die Wunder Pilker mit !!!!
> Wenn de nix fängst,weißt ja wo Du dich beschweren kannst !!!!
> 
> ...


Vom allerfeinsten :q
Ich hab schon mit Karsten gemailt und mich bedankt #h
Die Pilkis werden fängig sein #6

@Andy,klar das Du wieder was vorhast mit Deinem High-Tech-Equipment


----------



## Reisender (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@all

so jungs/mädels,

habe die ganze freude, schon seit *jahren *:q  beobachtet, seit ihr ganz sicher das ihr das wollt ???

euch den wind um die nase wehen lassen, die finger die steif sind vor kälte, die ruten die vereist an der rehling stehen, bei der ersten drifft, die pilger loseisen von der rute ??????? und ihr wollt fangen, richtige schöne große fette dorsche ??



























|muahah: |muahah: |schild-g |schild-g 

ICH WILL BEI EUCH SEIN, und euch allen helfen, denn fisch von board zu schleppen.

denn ich bin mir sicher, das ihr den fang der fänge macht #h #h #h #h 

außer oh-nemo hat sein zaziki dabei............bbbbooooorrrrr!!!

viel glück, und fette beute.. 
Wünschen Reisender + IKEA S


----------



## oh-nemo (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Agalatze hat grad bei mir angerufen,er ist genauso Heiss wir wir.
Er hat probleme mit seinem Rechner und kann sich deshalb nicht melden.Wenn jemand was von Ihm möchte(Wattwürmer z.B.) möge er das in diesen Thread schreiben , er liest das dann morgen vom Rechner seines Vaters aus.
Grüsse an alle von Agalatze #h


----------



## Alf Stone (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Nee hab ich noch nicht gemacht, Klaus! 
Muß nachher nochmal meinen Keller umpflügen, und alles zusammenpacken. Aber der eine oder andere Gufi ist diesmal mit Sicherheit dabei, da kannst Gift drauf nehmen.


----------



## norge_klaus (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Definitiv letztes Posting ! Fahre jetzt in meine Weekendhütte (da bin ich nicht online) !


----------



## JapanRot (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

So Leute...das ist jetzt auch mein letztes Posting.
Gehe jetzt noch mit meinen Jungs zum warmmachen in die Disse und
um 4.30 Uhr treffe ich mich mit "Hayabusa" in Herford am Hbf. und wir
düsen erstmal nach Fehmarn und scheuchen mit seinem Böötchen die
Dorsche Richtung Kieler Förde...seid nicht sauer wenn ein paar fehlen  :q 
Und Sonntag sehen wir uns dann alle putzmunter in Heikendorf bei Kpt. Bernhard  #h 

@Agalatze: Ich hätte gerne 20 Wattis wenn es möglich ist.  #6 

Bis Sonntag ihr verrückten  #h  #h  #h


----------



## Honeyball (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hab auch nur noch mal kurz reingeschaut, weil die Kiste mit den Namensschildern noch am PC stand. Jetzt klinke ich mich aus und träume von feisten Ostseeleoparden...

Bis morgen dann bzw. übermorgen früh


----------



## Alf Stone (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

So melde mich jetzt auch fast ab! Mache jetzt noch dieses Posting und dann noch eins und dann meld ich mich nach dem WE mit meinem vierhundertsten Beitrag und präsentiere dem Anlaß entsprechend eine schöne Meerforelle, die alle vor Neid erblassen läßt.  
(Weiß nämlich jetzt, warum STF so optimistisch war. Wir haben morgen nämlich einen absoluten Fachmann mit dabei.) 
Also bis morgen!  |wavey:


----------



## Alf Stone (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

So das ist das letzte Posting vor dem Fang meiner schönen Meerforelle. Ahhh, ich kann  schon spüren, wie meine Rute vibriert und zittert.


----------



## Karstein (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> @ Oh-nemo
> Bringe von Karsten die Wunder Pilker mit !!!!



Und die Pfeiffersche Wunderwaffe "blau/silber/neongrün" hab ich Dir extra mit einem Eisele-Aufnäher am drilling markiert, Oh-Nemo! Wundere Dich nicht, dass an dem Pilker Nagespuren sind, es war der, den wir im August dran hatten - und es ist unser einziger hier gewesen. Also wehe, Du reißt ihn ab, bevor der Ü100 gebissen hat!

Wobei die Vizemeisterin der Berliner Meisterschaften neben mir grad sagt, dass die Farben besagten Pilkers vielleicht jetzt in der Kälte nich so hinhauen werden - aber Probieren geht über Studieren! Tipp von Tanja: schwarz/roten Pilker. Aber blooooß keine Beifänger über die lütten Pilker knübbern, versaut das ganze Spiel! Abdrift fischen und ganz leichte Bewegungen über´m Grund.(Weibchen Ende) Bin ich hier eigentlich Stenotypist???  |kopfkrat  |supergri 



			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn de nix fängst,weißt ja wo Du dich beschweren kannst !!!!



Wenn De nix fängst, teeren und federen wir Dich und Deinen Fischereischein, Jörg! :m


Habt ganz viel Spaß draußen, Männers - und Du, Martin: vergiss nicht, mal einen Zwischenstand durchzufunken, bis 12:30 bin ich tu Hus!

Viele Grüße

Karstensen  #h


----------



## haukep (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hey Leuuuudddee! 

Kaum ist man mal ein paar Stunden nicht am Rechner geht hier voll die Luzie ab...
Also, Wattis macht jetzt der Aga? Auch gut, dann besorg ich mir nur meine, denn ich muss morgen sowieso welche für abends kaufen 

@Karsten: Was hat es denn mit diesen Pilkern auf sich und wieso hat O-Nemo die? Ich komm da gerade nicht ganz mit....?! Oder ist das ein Insider?

ICH FREU MICH SCHON WIE VERRÜCKT AUF EUCH ALLE !!!!!


----------



## oh-nemo (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Dafür das es neblig und Windstill werden sollte  :m
Wind in Boen bis 8 :q 
http://www.nautische-veroeffentlichung.de/wetter/kib_anfrage.php


----------



## Fynn_sh (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin

mist viel zu spät gelesen :c  

Wünsche euch trotzdem super viel Spass und vorallem ganz ganz dicke Fische  #6 

Gruß
Fynn


----------



## haukep (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Wetter-Online ist da optimistischer 

http://www.wetteronline.de/segel_dldl.htm


----------



## haukep (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				fischer-man1 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> mist viel zu spät gelesen :c
> 
> ...




Danke, wir werden uns bemühen


----------



## Laggo (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

So jetzt will ich mich auch mal zu wort melden |bla: 

Die Pilker sind poliert die "Gummies sind zurecht gerückt"   die Kaffemaschine ist geladen und wartet nur noch darauf morgen um drei scharfgeschaltet zu werden. #6 
Jetzt noch nen schönen Auswärtssieg des ruhmreichen SV Werder in Freiburg und dann kann ich mich voll aufs angeln konzentrieren. #: 

Also bis Morgenfrüh!

Gruß Laggo


----------



## haukep (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Fährst Du zu dem Spiel denn hin?


----------



## Marcel1409 (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@ Japanrot

Das mit den Würmern geht klar, ich hab Aga deine Wattis vorbeigebracht.

Gruß
Marcel  :m


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Moin ,
@fischer-man1
Danke werde wir haben und es gibt für dich ja noch eine Chance . Geh doch mal auf den Beitrag " Forelle die 2. Chance " und melde Dich da an .


@haukep
die Optimisten leben länger und besser , also alle an einen klasse Tag denken und dann wird er es auch  #6 .

@Laggo
wer denkt an Werder Bremen ? HSV ist viel besser druff und die gewinnen  :q .

Es ist bald soweit , die Dorsche rufen noch uns  :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Pete (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

marcel...ich hatte auch zweimal im thread nach 20 watties gefragt...weißt jemand oder jemand anderes, ob aga dies registriert hat und das klargeht?

so, gibts denn eigentlich kontakt zu ralle und seiner crew...?
wäre schön, wenn wir hier heute abend noch ein wenig input bekämen, damits auf der fahrt richtig schön heiß wird...


----------



## Laggo (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



> Fährst Du zu dem Spiel denn hin?


Mit nem Privatjet könnt ich es noch schaffen |kopfkrat  #6 




> wer denkt an Werder Bremen ? HSV ist viel besser druff und die gewinnen



Achja stimmt dem HSV (Hannoverischer Sportverein) drück ich heut auch ganz fest die Daumen |good:


----------



## oh-nemo (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hehe Laggo,kleine Privatwette?
Hamburg macht Hannover naß :q Welcher Einsatz?
Ja Bremen gewinnt wohl auch in Freiburg.
Gruß von dem der sich schon riesig auf die Tour freut.


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Moin,
jetzt ist ja wirklich nicht mehr lange hin. habe grade noch in der Apotheke ein Päckchen Reise-Drops besorgt, wollen hoffen das alles drin bleibt. :q  :v 

Habe mir auch noch Rotationsperlen von Zebco besorgt, nur passen die nicht auf ein 0,60er Vorfach (zu eng) gibt es da noch einen Trick???

Es gab die auch nur in einer größe.

Hat einer von euch da eine Idee??? |kopfkrat 


Gruss
Flo #h


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



> Rotationsperlen


Moin Florian
Was das alles gibt |kopfkrat . Hab ich ja noch nie gehört. Erzähl mal!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Laggo (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@Ohnemo
Also wenn Werder jetzt noch verliert filetiere ich deine Dorsche :m  :m  :m 

Auf Hannover würd ich wohl nen Leuchtfeuer setzen #h


----------



## Tackle (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

So meine Herren.

Das lange spassiege Wochenende beginnt auch für mich in 90 min. Dann geht´s ab zur Weihnachtsfeier und im Anschluss direkt zum Top Event in richtung Forelle. Zum Glück fährt Aga. :q Freu mich schon daruf einen super Tag mit euch Boardies zu verbringen. Endlich ist es so weit. Dann bis Morgen in alter frische. Gruß Tackle


----------



## oh-nemo (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Laggo schrieb:
			
		

> @Ohnemo
> Also wenn Werder jetzt noch verliert filetiere ich deine Dorsche :m  :m  :m
> 
> Auf Hannover würd ich wohl nen Leuchtfeuer setzen #h


@Laggo da halt ich gegen 

Rotationsperlen,wenn da keine 0.60er durchpasst mach es wie ich,nehm 0.35


----------



## Agalatze (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

so jungs,
ich habe 25 würmer besorgt. pete habe ich leider nicht auf der rechnung gehabt.
wenn das noch jemand liest und genug würmer hat, möge er bitte bescheid sagen.
japan rot wollte sowieso nur 20 haben, das bedeutet pete hat schonmal 5 und brauch nur noch 15. ansonsten lasse ich mir noch was einfallen. kann nur leider nicht mehr lange an diesen rechner hier. bin bei meinem schwager


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Na Jungens,
dann ich wünsch euch mal viel Spaß morgen!!

@Jörg: Fang ein paar Dorsche in meinem Namen, ok?

@Andreas: Rotatonsperlen...??? Dachte sowas gibts bei Beate Uhse...  :q


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Kann mich jetzt mal jemand aufklären   |kopfkrat   

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## oh-nemo (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Meeresangler -oh fährt grad los und holt Watties.
Er bringt jetzt noch 20 für Pete mit.
Hi Aga #h wieder on Board #6
Jungs ich bin total Angelgeil ein mal noch |schlaf: und dann gehts los


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



> Beate Uhse



was das denn   

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Agalatze (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

hallo jörg,
bin bei meinem schwager und kann deshalb online sein.
voll der mist mit meinem rechner.

aber ich habe alles fertig gemacht und vorbereitet.
die blöden lose waren kompliziert-ist aber alles ok.
die startkarten sind auch alle vorbereitet und in einem ordner.
der pokal glänzt auch schon. 
freue mich riesig auf morgen !!!


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Andreas, "Aufklären" hätte bei Dir doch vor 30 Jahren passieren müssen


----------



## Pete (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

danke jörg---super organisation!!!
ich freu mich auch schon auf euch banausen...jetzt gehts gleich mit den kiddies aufn orts-weihnachtsmarkt...dann fix inne heia...muss gegen halb zwei dann losdüsen, um auf meister jirko zu treffen...das mit dem wind wird schon, jörg...dümpeln wir eben büschen unter land, solange er noch aus südwest kommt...


----------



## oh-nemo (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mich jetzt mal jemand aufklären   |kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas


Hi Andy guck mal hier,es sind die durchsichtigen Perlen.werden auf die Vorfachschnur gezogen und durch die Perle geht die kurze Beifängersschnur.Ich hab da noch 2 für dich über #h
http://www.meeresangler-schwerin.de/bootsangeln/jig/jig.htm


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

mal im Ernst Andreas, ichglaube er meint diese Perlen mit den kleinen Propellern dran!?


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

ok, ich sehe grade, er meint die Perlen, welche NICHT mittig gebohrt sind... (war die zweite Möglichkeit)


----------



## oh-nemo (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

An alle die noch heute Nacht ne längere Fahrt vor sich haben:
Fahrt schön vorsichtig,eher ne halbe Stunde vorher losgurken als nur durchpowern.
Junx das wird morgen ein Spass :m


----------



## oh-nemo (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Na Jungens,
> dann ich wünsch euch mal viel Spaß morgen!!
> 
> @Jörg: Fang ein paar Dorsche in meinem Namen, ok?
> ...


Na Hesse hast nicht auch mal lust mit uns ne Tour zu machen ?


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Na Hesse hast nicht auch mal lust mit uns ne Tour zu machen ?


Klar Holsteiner  Versuche beim nächsten mal dabei zu sein!! Is' halt immer ein saumäßig weiter Weg  :c


----------



## oh-nemo (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Klar Holsteiner  Versuche beim nächsten mal dabei zu sein!! Is' halt immer ein saumäßig weiter Weg  :c


Ne Couch kann ich die immer anbieten bzw. im Sommer n Zelt :m
Und n schlückchen aus der Buddel natürlich auch.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Na ich weiß nicht so recht...Steffen hat nicht mal `ne Prüfung  
und mit den Perlen? Na ich fang auch ohne so`n High Tech Krams :q 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Moin ,
noch 800 Minuten bis zum Treffen  . Die Zeit will einfach nicht weniger werden  :q  .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Ich komm drauf zurück Jörg, ganz bestimmt!!


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Na ich weiß nicht so recht...Steffen hat nicht mal `ne Prüfung



Du SACK!!! 
 :q


----------



## Hendrik (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

...meine Perlen rotieren auch auf einer 60iger - sind aber von Cormoran. 
Bis morgen in alter Frische - ich freue mich!!  :m


----------



## Laggo (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Tja, oh-nemo den Schnaps werd ich mir schmecken lassen #2

Und nach dem glorreichen 6:0 von Werder mußt Du deine Dorsche wohl auch selbst filetieren!
Aber die 2 Dörschlies wirst Du schon packen :m  :m  :m 
Bis nacher!

Laggo


----------



## oh-nemo (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Laggo schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, oh-nemo den Schnaps werd ich mir schmecken lassen #2
> 
> Und nach dem glorreichen 6:0 von Werder mußt Du deine Dorsche wohl auch selbst filetieren!
> Aber die 2 Dörschlies wirst Du schon packen :m  :m  :m
> ...


Naja ,läuft nicht immer so wie man möchte.
Am Ende wird abgerechnet :q
Den Schnaps #2 hast Du Dir auf jeden Fall verdient  
Bis gleich #h


----------



## oh-nemo (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Schnaps kann man ja trinken.
Aber nicht das sowas passiert,Namen werden keine genannt.
Die Karre stinkt wohl Heute noch :q


----------



## Pete (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

boaa ist das ätzend...da kannste glatt die karre verkaufen, wenn dir so einer dort reineumelt...

ich hau mich jetzt hin....in vier stunden is aufstehen...


----------



## haukep (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Ok leute, ich hau mich hin, bis gleich dann!


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@ andreas
Werde dir die (liebes) Perlen  morgen mal zeigen.

Komische Dinger #q , habe mir nun so was zusammen gefummelt.

Bis morgen dann.

Gutes Nächtle.

Flo #h


----------



## Medo (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

so mädels....


ich denke ich packe nun noch meinen hobel und leg mich dann in die koje...

noch nen bisschen klotzkorken pflege.....


das  wird nen ivent!!!!


----------



## Pete (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

und ich bin schon wieder wach....muss eh in einer stunde losdackeln....jetzt wird erstmal teechen gekocht...bis nachher...


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Pete 

Jungs, ich wünsche euch allen ein ganz tolles Treffen 

Muss morgen auch früh raus, wir machen ein kleines Hechtanglertreffen.... und ich kann nicht schlafen :c :c


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> und ich bin schon wieder wach....muss eh in einer stunde losdackeln....jetzt wird erstmal teechen gekocht...bis nachher...


Da is' wohl ein Mod ganz schön "fickerich", was?   :q 

Pete: mir würde es genauso gehen... könnte auch nicht mehr pennen vor so nem Event!!

Petri Heil #h


----------



## Karstein (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Mitleser,

heute morgen kam SMS von Seeteufelfreund, dass sie um 7:30 Uhr vollzählig waren und abgelegt hatten.

Eben Anruf:

- Wind ca. 4-5 (keine Richtungsangabe)
- ca. 20cm Welle
- leichter Nieselregen
- Start des Angelns war nach 20 Minuten Anfahrt
- 5. Drift gerade abgeschlossen, ca. 20 Dorsche sind in den Kisten.

Und viele Grüße von der Bande soll ich bestellen! 

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Bertl (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Klingt doch erstmal garnicht schlecht!

Jetzt bin ich aber mal auf das endgültige Ergebniss gespannt.

 #h


----------



## Marc R. (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Die ersten Leude sollten ja langsam wieder zu Hause sein. Wo bleiben die Bilder? ;-)


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Jo da bin ich auch schon. Sehr sehr geiles Boarditreffen!!!! 42 Leudde und 90 Dorsche. Die Lütten nicht mitgerechnet. Nicht gerade DEEERRR Fischsegen, aber dennoch hat es viel Spaß gemacht. Bernhard hat sich super bemüht und hat uns mit seinen Ansagen auf dem Laufenden gehalten #6! Ich hatte 5 Dorsche davon 2 zum Mitnehmen und noch 2 Heringe. Einer war am Pilker gerissen und der andere hat SAUBERST auf den roten Jig gebissen. Er hatte den Haken total im Maul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! Hiermit möchte ich mich noch einmal bei Bernhard und seiner Mannschaft bedanken. Klasse Fahrt und SUUUUPER Essen! Vielen Dank auch dem Organisator Jörg und Aga, der den Wanderpokal gesponsort hat!!!! 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch dem *Dorschkiller*  *Pete* , der mit seinen 8 Dorschen den Pokal abgestaubt hat #6#r. Bin auf Dein Video gespannt! 
An die, die von weiter weg sind..... Kommt gut nach Haus!!!!!! 
@ll Ich freue mich sehr, dass es so gut mit uns geklappt hat und dass sich JEDER an das freiwillige Maß gehalten hat R.E.S.P.E.C.T.!!!!!! 
Ich hoffe, dass die Bilder bald da sind Jungs......

Bis zur nächsten "MS Forelle kapern Tour!" #h

P.s.: Wer hatte eigentlich ge:v??? Jörg klär mich bitte mal auf....Gibt es da eigentlich ein Beweisfoto von???:q:q:q


----------



## oh-nemo (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Ja, da kann ich mich dem Dennis nur anschliessen.
Unsere erste MS Forelle kapern Tour war ein Volltreffer.
Fisch ist leider nicht soooviel raus aber fast jeder hatte seine Fische.
Der Längste war glaube ich 78 cm und die meistem hatte Pete(8 schöne Dorsche)
Für mich und die meisten anderen war es in erster Linie ein ganz tolles Anglerboardtreffen,das essen war sehr legger und reichhaltig.
Honeyball hat sich sehr viel Mühe mit seinen Schilder gegeben die jeder bekam und Agalatze war mit seiner Organisation (Platzauslosung,Platzkarten,ausmessen der Fische und den Pokal gesponsort!!!)an Bord nicht mehr zu toppen.
Danke Euch allen und auch Bernhard mit seiner Crew für den gemeinsamen wunderschönen Tag.
Die Leute mit den weitesten Anfahrten kamen aus Berlin und Umkreis,Thüringen,Sachsen, Frankfurt/Main und Dortmund.Junx und Mädels kommt alle heile nach Hause #h #h #h


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Moin ,
als erstes mal mochte ich mich für die tolle Orga bei Jörg und Aga und Honeyball ( zu dem komme ich gleich nochmal   :q )  bedanken . War echt spitze Jungs wie Ihr es gemacht habt  #r  . Meine Dank auch an  Bernhardt und seiner Mannschaft .Essen und Schiff waren oberklasse . Trotz  üngünstiger Bedingungen habt Ihr es geschaft durch Eure Freundlichkeit diesen Tag für uns zu einem besonderen Tag zu machen . Das nicht so viele Fische gefangen wurden , lag bestimmt nicht an Euch , versucht habt Ihr alles . Vielleicht lag es an Honeyball  :q ,hab Dich nicht vergessen  :q . Er wußte ja nicht das die Fische nicht nur nach dem Frühstück angefüttert werden müssen   .
Jungs es war für mich ein Erlebnis mit Euch los gewesen zu sein und würde es gerne wieder einmal machen . Es hat alles gepasst . Jeder war für den anderen da , keiner hat es tierisch ernst genommen und wir haben viel gelacht .

Ich habe einige Bilder gemacht , die ich Euch nicht vorenthalten möchte . Leider kann ich nicht ohen Mängel so verkleinnern , das ich sie ins Board stellen kann . Wer möchte , der schicke mir bitte eine PN mit seiner Mailadresse und ich schicke sie Euch dann .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## oh-nemo (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Schonmal ein paar Foddos :q






Hier ist Norge-Klaus mit seiner Stadtmaus






Doublette von Pete






Der BootsmannHH hat sich vorsichtshalber schonmal Fischfilet gekauft :q 






Pete der Tagessieger #6






und einige Foddos muß man halt auch mal etwas grösser ins Board stellen :q 
Honeyball beim anfüttern nach dem Frühstück


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Klasse Bilder tolle Stimmung, bitte mehr davon. #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Jörg DU alte Pottsau....Sowas knippst man nicht! Der arme Honey. Aber trotzdem das Bild des Tages......


----------



## Medo (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Das ist die perfekte Welle...


was nen Tag!!

ich muss mich erst einmal regenerieren und werde mich morgen mal um meine pics kümmern.

jetzt erstmal um mutti kümmern und nen schönes blondes#6 

hoffentlich sind alle heil angekommen!!!

super orga!  aber morgen mehr dazu....


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Scheint ja ne geile Tour gewesen zu sein.

#r 


Freue mich schon auf reichlich Bilder und schöne BERICHTE


----------



## alberto (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

sitze hier und warte jede sekunde auf neue berichte von euch ... zeigt doch mal ein paar bilders *grins*
hattet wohl echt viel fun auf der tour !!
lasst uns doch  nicht solange warten


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hy Jungs!

Hat mit Euch SUPER-Spass gemacht und ich hab viele alte Bekannte wiedergetroffen. . . bis hin zum "Sandkasten-Freund" Andreas, mit dem ich schon 1974 (?) auf der FORELLE geangelt habe. Vielen Dank auch an Jörg und alle, die sich so viel Mühe mit der Planung gemacht haben. . . es war eine geile Tour! Macht´s bald wieder.. . 

Gruß

Bernhard


----------



## Lachsy (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

hier kommen die bilder vom Michael  "hornhechteutin"

















































































mfg Lachsy


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hi Jungs!!!
Na das liest und guckt sich ja alles sehr positiv bei euch!!!!
hattet bestimmt ne menge spass heut!!!
da freu ich mich aber für euch und das es nicht so viele dörschies geworden sind kann man in anbetracht eurer runde sicherlich auch locker verschmerzen gelle!!??!!
wär auch gern bei euch gewesen heut, ging aber leider terminlich nicht.
daher hab ich ja auch die "second chance" in die startlöcher gebracht.
also wer noch die eine oder andere "offene rechnung" von heute begleichen will, hat am 03.04.2005 die gelegenheit dazu. bisher ist die teilnehmerliste noch sehr überschaubar...grins...
freue mich auf noch mehr berichte/bilder von eurer tour heute!!!

mit fischigem gruss
Daniel


----------



## JapanRot (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

So Leudde...ich bin auch wieder @home.
War ne super Tour, schön mal die Gesichter hinter den ulkigen Nicknames zu bestaunen...Da ist der MeDo genau so ulkig wie sein Name   :q  :q  :q 
Vielen Dank an die Organisatoren und an Kpt. Mielitz & Team
Mit 5 Dorschen war ich sogar noch relativ vorne dabei  #6 

Bis zur nächsten Tour

Euer JapanRot mit der RoSA Schnur  :g  :g


----------



## angelcarsten (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

hallo

so bin wieder daheim zum glück!!!!!!
war ein sehr gutes wochenende mit euch,hab zwar nur einen gefangen aber naja. dabei sein is alles und für die nächste tour melde ich mich gleich  wieder mit an.
also bis bald und ich hoffe das alle gut angekommen sind.
gruss angelcarsten


----------



## Pete (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

huhu...bin auch wieder da...pünktlich nach vier stunden heimfahrt sicher eingelaufen!!!
es war ein  sehr schöner tag, an dem alles passte: die organisation (vor allem durch jörg, aga und honeyball), das bemühen des kapteins bernhard um fisch, die überaus reichliche und leckere bewirtung durch seine beiden  jungs unter deck und vor allem durch den netten und kameradschaftlichen ton untereinander...es waren eben boardies zusammen und kein irgendwie zusammengewürfelter haufen...kein meckern, kein murren, auch wenns für einige fischmäßig heute nicht so dolle lief...(stimmts, jirko #t )
das ruft unbedingt nach wiederholung...!!! #6 
danke an alle für den schönen tag... |wavey:


----------



## haukep (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Ok, nun will ich mich doch auch nochmal für die supergeniale Tour  bedanken!! Danke an die Organisatoren und auch an die hervorragende Crew rund um Kapitän Bernhard!! #r  #r  #r  Es gibt halt Tage da ist der Dorsch nicht so da :c , aber ich denke, wir werden es verkraften, gell?   :m 

Ich freue mich schon auf die restlichen Fotos!!  |supergri 

@Honeyball: Danke für das nette Pic  |muahah:


----------



## ralle (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Ralles Truppe ist auch wieder gelandet.

War ein geniales Wochenende und nochmals Grüße an alle !!


----------



## norge_klaus (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Auch wir sind wieder heil in Leipzig angekommen. War ein genialer Tag mit Euch Boardies !   #6  #6  #6    

Jetzt aber erstmal gaaaaaanz schnell in die Heia.............


Gruß Stadtmaus und Norge_Klaus


----------



## Bootsmann HH (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin!

Nur zunächst ganz schnell - muss gleich wieder los...* Danke an Alle! Super Tour tolle Orga * (Danke an Jörg, Aga und Honeyball..und vielen mehr)!!

Meine Familie ist satt geworden und ich darf bei nächsten mal wieder mitmachen!!!

Melde mich später noch ausführlicher....

Schöne Grüße aus Hamburg - bootsmann HH


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Na da sieht man doch wieder, warum die Forelle ein AB - Referenzkutter ist))
Ich will aber auch noch nen Beicht fürs Maazin dafür mit Fotos!!!

Bis zum 20.12. bitte an magazin@anglerboard.de schicken!!
)


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Was`n schöner Tag auf der Forelle #6 

Wetter paßte und meine Anti-Göbel-Kaugummis blieben dann auch in der Tasche. Dank den schon erwähnten Orga- Boardi`s ein perfektes Hochseeangeln und ein paar schöne Dorsche sind ja auch an Bord gekommen.
Melde mich auch schon für nächstes Jahr wieder an #6 

Die Kameradschaft auf dem Schiff war super, und auch wenn es mal Schnurgetüdel mit dem Nachbarn gab wurde das ganz entspannt gelöst.

Habe mir gestern Abend die Filets in die Pfanne gehauen, danach noch zwei Jubi`s zur Verdauung hinterher und dann ab in die Koje.

Neben dem Angeln war es natürlich auch schön ein paar Boardis mal persönlich kennezulernen und dann auch ordentlich einen auszuschnacken.

@ honeyball thanks nochmal für die Halbliterbuddel auf dem Parkplatz . Das toll gestaltete Namensschild von unsere Tour kriegt `nen Ehrenplatz.

@ japanrot 





> Da ist der MeDo genau so ulkig wie sein Name


 so isses |supergri 

@ Bernhard ich hab da noch son`Angelfoto von damals rumliegen, werde das mal raussuchen. Wünsch Dir immer `nen vollen Kutter, aber das dürfte bei Dir kein Problem sein :m 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Broesel (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

oh Menno...wenn man das so liest und die Bilders sieht, könnte man direkt neidisch werden... :c 

Muß ja wirklich tolle Stimmung gewesen sein. Und Fisch? Verkommt doch bei so einer Truppe schnell zur Nebensache. Aber trotzdem: Glückwunsch Pete!! Der mit dem Dorsch tanzt... |kopfkrat 

Mal sehen, vielleicht klappet ja beim nächsten Mal... |rolleyes


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hi @ all,will mich auch noch schnell zurückmelden,muß gleich malochen.
 Hat echt riesigen Spaß gemacht ( auch zwischen 2 Leipzigern |bla:|bla: ). 
 Dank für die tolle Orga vor und während des Angelns.
 Werde beim nächsten mal bestimmt wieder dabei sein,versprochen !!!!


 Der STF   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 P.S.: Bootsbilder folgen die Tage


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Bild 1 und 2 sind doppelt. Hast Du noch Restallohol????


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Moin ,
endlich ausgeschlafen , war ja auch ein langer Tag gestern :q .
Hier mal mein Bericht zum gestrigen Tag .
Bin erst um 1 Uhr ins Bett gekommen , da die Vorfreude zu groß war  :q  . Als um 4 Uhr dann der Wecker endlich klingelte ,ab in die Klamotten und den " Kindergarten " abgeholt   . Erst Bulli mit seinem Hausstand , wollte doch im erst 6 Ruten mitnehmen   , dann zu Dennis nach Malente . Da haben schon Hauke und Hendrick gewartet . Der " Kindergarten" war vollständig . Schnell nach Vogelsdorf um meinen Kumpel Jörg abzuholen und schnell am schnellsten nach Heikendorf . Angekommen wartete schon die Bagage auf uns . Der Parkplatz war voll mit Boardis und es gab ersteinmal ein großes Hallo von allen Seiten . Da war schon zu erkennen , was das für ein klasse Tag weden würde . Alle waren mega gut drauf , da konnte der Wind ,der uns im Hafen schon um die Ohren pfiff ,nicht die Laune verderben . Ach ja der Wind , Opa hatte mal wieder recht , es kommt immer anderers als geplannt  #6 . Nachdem einige Angst im Vorfeld hatten , war er doch erträglich . Außnahmen bestätigen die Regel siehe Hony  :q  . Auf der MS Forelle haben sich dann die Orga´s schnell um die Auslosung der Plätze gekümmert so das wir unser Angeln fertig machen konnten . Fertig war das Geschirr und das Frühstück aus leckeren Brötchen und viiiiel Kaffe wartete schon im gemütlichen Aufenthaltsraum auf uns . Lange warten ließ uns Bernhard übrigens nicht . Schnell kam die Hupe und ab mit den Pilkern ins Wasser . Ich hatte Glück und nach 5 Minuten zapelte der erste von 3 Nemo´s an der Angel . Davon hatte wir alle mehr als genug  :q . Da , ein Schrei nach dem Gaff und eine klasse Dorsch kam an Deck . Der Adrinalienspiegel ging immer höher  :q . Bernhard hatte immer schnell reagiert , wenn mehr Nemo´s gefangen wurde und hat nach größern Dorsch gesucht . Ich muß ihm ein Kompliment machen , so lange Angelzeit und so viel Mühe beim Dorsch suchen hat sich noch keiner gemacht und als er dann sogar noch sagte , das ein Schwarm Heringe unter dem Bott sind , haben wir uns alle unverständlich angeschaut . Heringe beim Kutterangeln ? Andere Kutter hätten schnell das Weite gesucht , nicht die MS Forelle . Nach einem klasse Mittagsessen und dem Platzwechsel ging es weiter . Pilker ins Wasser und hoffen ach ja und immer wieder hörte mann lachen wie den ganzen Tag über .Irgendwann  hatte auch ich dann einen 50er Dorsch in der Kiste hurra :q . Eine klasse Stimmung war den ganzen Tag über an Board auch wenn wenig Fisch da war , genial .
Bernhard hat für uns die Minuten rausgeholt was möglich war aber irgendwann ist immer Schluß . Die Dorsche wurden vermessen und bewertet , denn es gab ja noch einen Wanderpokal zu vergeben und auch der Kapitäm ließ sich für die Sieger nicht lumpen .
Nach einem Halt in Laboe wegen Zoll machten wir dann in Heikendorf fest und es ging mit vielen Glückwünschen und Verstprechen , das dieses Treffen so nicht das letzte bleiben sollte nach Hause .
Als letztes kann ich nur denen sagen die nicht dabei waren , macht bei " Der Forellen , the secound Chance" mit . Bei uns gab es nur fröhliche Gesichter und viel Fun .  Danke an alle die dabei waren und auch an Lachsy , die meine Bilder gestern noch reingestellt hat . Ich war nicht in der Lage dazu  :c .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Jirko (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

moin ihr banausen #h

ich schieb jetzt erstmal nen digges danke an jörg rüber, für die hervorragende org dieser boardietour #6 auch unserem 4.plätzler bei der deutschen brandungsmeisterschaft (iss wohl irgendwie untergegangen, nääää  #6) aga, gebührt nen digges dankeschön für die mitorg dieser beeindruckenden boardietour...

...mal weidermachen mit bernhard: kurz & knackig - phänomenal! essen 1A... "massig" driften (was ja auf anderen kuddern nicht alltäglich ist) mit den permanenten bestreben, uns an den fisch zu bringen... immer nen lächeln auf den lippen... einfach TOP!...

...und für die, die´s noch nicht wissen sollten: salzwasser ist das beste mittel, um mal richtig die nase zu durchspülen, wenn man vonner "diggen" nase befallen ist... gelle bernhard? 

...uuuuuund natürlich nen hackenknall und pantscher an die stirn für unseren dorschhunter pete... MODehre gerettet.... fein gemokt #6 

@all: hat mich echt gefreut, euch banausen mal kennenlernen zu dürfen... durch die bank weg alles nur höchstsymphatische menschen kennengelernt... es war rundherum ne megageile veranstaltung, welche nach wiederholung schreit!

obwohl ich nich so der kudderfan bin, werd ich beim kommenden treffen wieder mit on board sein, dat ist amtlich.

wünsch euch für die vorweihnachtszeit alles erdenklich gute und bleibt alle fein gesund... man sieht sich spätestens im kommenden jahr wieder... tschöööööö #h

PS:


> auch wenns für einige fischmäßig heute nicht so dolle lief...(stimmts, jirko)


hehe #6


----------



## Honeyball (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hallo Cathrin, hallo Jungs,

die Dortmunder Truppe ist gestern abend auch wieder heile nach fast angenehmer Rückfahrt in heimatlichen Gefilden aufgeschlagen. (Über Fußball rede ich heute nicht  #q )

Vielen Dank, Jörg und Aga, dass Ihr das so toll auf die Beine gestellt habt und vielen Dank an Bernhard, dass Du uns trotz schwierigen Umständen immer so nah am Fisch gehalten hast !!!

Es war einfach absolut klasse mit Euch allen, vor allem feststellen zu können, dass sich hinter all den mehr oder weniger anonymen Nicknames so viele nette und liebenserte Menschen verbergen. Ich hab mich (bis auf eine halbe wohldokumentierte Stunde...) den ganzen Tag sauwohl gefühlt. Auch der Samstagabend, als wir mit immerhin einem Viertel der Teilnehmer schon das Grünkohl- und Steakhaus in Schönkirchen gestürmt haben, war ja schon ein prima Auftakt.

@Jörg:
Da haste mich ja tatsächlich voll erwischt  :m  wenn auch erst bei der "Restladung" als Salami-, Ei- und Käsebrötchen schon wieder sauber durch waren. 
Tja, Leute, tut mir leid, dass ich das Mittagessen dann lieber selbst behalten hab, aber der lecker Grillschinken war mir denn doch zu schade #6 


			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Wetter paßte und meine Anti-Göbel-Kaugummis blieben dann auch in der Tasche.


Im Nachhinein ists ja schön zu lesen, dass Du die Reisekaugummis an Bord hattest, die ich brav im Auto liegen lassen hab.  |supergri Aber die Aldi-Ingwer-Tabletten von Mathes werden bei mir jetzt fester Ausrüstungsbestandteil.

War für mich übrigens Premiere gestern. Sonst hab ich nach dem Füttern meistens noch was gefangen   



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Sowas knippst man nicht! Der arme Honey.


Dennis, lass gut sein. Ich hab den letzten Rülpser mit Mühe zurückhalten können, bis die Kamera startklar war. :m 



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will aber auch noch nen Beicht fürs Maazin dafür mit Fotos!!


Aber nicht mit allen !!!!  :m 

Mein Fazit des letzten Wochenendes:
Wisst Ihr schon, was Ihr nächstes Jahr am 3. und 4. Dezember macht ???
Ja, Ihr lest richtig. Ich fragte und und nicht "oder".
Die Idee gabs ja gestern an Bord schon, dass wir das ganze Wochenende nutzen und uns alle schon am Samstag treffen. Günstige Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten gibt es doch genug in dieser Jahreszeit. Allein die Privatunterkunft in Schönkirchen bietet schon 10 Betten plus nochmal die zwei bei der "Schwiegertochter", wo Stadtmaus und Norge-Klaus genächtigt haben, für 15 Euro pro Bett.
Das müssten wir doch hinbekommen...
Bernhard, ist die Forelle da frei ?


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Moin ,

@Honeyball
am  3 und 4.12.2005 ? MS FORELLE kapern was den sonst nach dem klasse Tag gestern . Sorry aber alles andere wird hintern angestellt . Von sowas würde mich nur Schneetreiben und Unwetter abhalten .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sailfisch (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Sind ja wirklich hübsche Bilder und schöne Bilder! Freut mich, daß es allen gefallen hat.


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Moin ,
habe da doch glatt noch was vergessen  :q  . Ich finde es klasse wie alle mit einer Außnahme sich an unsere freilwillige Aktion , nur Fisch über 40 cm , mitzunehmen , mitgemacht haben  #r  |stolz: . Eine Außnahme gab es leider auch  :c  :q Sylverpasi . Er hat Fisch von 10 cm mitgenommen   . Aber Heringe mit 40 cm habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen  :q  :q  .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> habe da doch glatt noch was vergessen  :q  . Ich finde es klasse wie alle mit einer Außnahme sich an unsere freilwillige Aktion , nur Fisch über 40 cm , mitzunehmen , mitgemacht haben  #r  |stolz: . Eine Außnahme gab es leider auch  :c  :q Sylverpasi . Er hat Fisch von 10 cm mitgenommen   . Aber Heringe mit 40 cm habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen  :q  :q  .
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael



Also, wenn Du sowas schon schreibst dann bitte richtig lieber Micha #6 . Die Heringe hatte beide ü20!  :q


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Moin,
kann mich den Meinungen nur anschließen war ein Genialer Tag #6 Besten Dank auch an Jörg, Aga, honeyball, Bernhard und Crew, ihr habt einen Super Angeltag ermöglicht.

Ein wenig Fisch, viele nette Leute kennen gelernt und jede Menge Spass gehabt, was will man mehr.


			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Im Nachhinein ists ja schön zu lesen, dass Du die Reisekaugummis an Bord hattest, die ich brav im Auto liegen lassen hab.  |supergri Aber die Aldi-Ingwer-Tabletten von Mathes werden bei mir jetzt fester Ausrüstungsbestandteil.



Hatte auch welche dabei und stand genau neben dir |rolleyes ,hatte irgendwie Verstanden das die bei dir nicht wirken, Sorry.




			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Dennis, lass gut sein. Ich hab den letzten Rülpser mit Mühe zurückhalten können, bis die Kamera startklar war. :m



Bin Zeuge hat er wirklich :q 

Grüße an alle, werde beim nächsten mal auch Garantiert wieder mit dabei sein.

Flo #h


----------



## Agalatze (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

also ich kann auch nur sagen dass die tour echt der wahnsinn war !!! so hat sich der ganze aufwand wenigstens gelohnt.

übrigens wurden nur 73 fische gefangen. der größte wurde von lutz gefangen und war 76 cm groß ! pete hat mit seinen 8 dorschen die nase vorne gehabt. meinen glückwunsch nochmal. 
ich selber hatte mit meinen 4 dorschen nicht soviel glück, wobei 4 fische garnicht schlecht war für gestern.

die leute waren alle super gelaunt und gut drauf. was will man mehr ? 
ich freue mich schon auf die nächste tour !!!

nun das negative aus meiner sicht.
ich finde die forelle einfach viel zu klein für 41 leute. so oft wie an diesem wochenende hing ich noch nie mit meinem nachbarn im tüddel.
an den seiten war kein entspanntes angeln möglich. das ging auch mehreren leider gegen den strich.
bernhard hat sich mühe gegeben und gute arbeit geleistet- wenn kein fisch da ist, dann ist halt keiner da ! die schleppnetzfischer sind auch wieder unterwegs wie die irren.

ich persönlich werde lieber nach heiligenhafen zum kutterangeln fahren. auch wenn ich mal privat auf der forelle bin ist es da dermaßen voll, dass es einfach keinen spaß bringt. sorry aber da gibt es andere kutter die besser sind und einen genauso zum fisch fahren.


----------



## Agalatze (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

nochmal mehr zum ergebnis.
1. pete mit 8 dorschen
2. norgeklaus mit 6 dorschen und einem wittling
3. tackle mit 6 dorschen
4. japanrot mit 5 fischen
und dann kamen schon ich und ein paar andere.


----------



## Reppi (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Also tut mir leid..........auch wenn ich dazu verdonnert wurde das nicht zu schreiben.
Der Tag war einfach nur grausam :c 
- Bernhard griesgrämig wie immer  :q    
- Essen war zu gut, denn danach wollte ich lieber ne schöne Mittagsstunde machen
- Orga muß schlecht gewesen sein, denn sie hatten MEINEN Pokal noch nicht graviert, haben also schon vorher gewußt wie schlecht ich fangen würde - Anwalt ist eingeschaltet.....
-und die Boardi´s.........einfach nur ne Zumutung ; oder ist das normal, dass man sich vorm vertüddeln schon halbwegs entschuldigt, oder dies ganz lässig, entspannt wegsteckt |supergri 
Ich glaube das hat Honeyball den Rest gegeben  

Quatsch , war einfach nur genial der Tag :m


----------



## Reppi (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Daktari und sein Gehilfe............. :q 
Die 7 Zwerge müssen neu verfilmt werden.... :q 
MEIN POKAL #6


----------



## langelandsklaus (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Schöne Berichte und Foto´s - Scheint ja ein gelungenes Event gewesen zu sein. Leider mußte ich an dem Tag arbeiten :c


----------



## camper63 (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hi Leute... muss ja ein geiles Treffen gewesen sein!! 
Danke für die Berichte und Fotos!! #6 

mfg Matze


----------



## oh-nemo (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Noch paar Foddos #h

Vorne die junge Frau ist Agalatze :q







Das Lo und Japanrot






Fisch...






und Fisch...






So gut kann man aussehen wenn man grade ein R-Gespräch geführt hat :q
 der "Anfütterer" Honeyball mit Kumpel #h






Tackle macht ein Päuschen






Wusstet Ihr das die Forelle auch einen Keller hat?Da ging die Post ab.
Parallel zum "MS-Forelle kapern" tanzten zu unserer Belustigung  Sylverpasi und die"Ostholsteiner-Dreamboys" einen heissen Striptease :q


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Moin,


			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Wusstet Ihr das die Forelle auch einen Keller hat?Da ging die Post ab.
> Parallel zum "MS-Forelle kapern" tanzten zu unserer Belustigung  Sylverpasi und die"Ostholsteiner-Dreamboys" einen heissen Striptease :q
> [QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Karstein (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Haste denn wenigstens meine - dank Martin, mange tak mein Lieber! - importierten Köder für Dich versucht, Jörg? Sprich mal was.

Gruß

Karstensen


----------



## oh-nemo (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Micha! Lieber der OH-Kindergarten, als die OH-Renter-Sterbebetten-Station!  :q  :q  :q


Nun geh mal mit Hornie-hechteutin nicht so hart ins gefecht :q :q :q


----------



## oh-nemo (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Haste denn wenigstens meine - dank Martin, danke mein Liber! - importierten Köder für Dich versucht, Jörg? Sprich mal was.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Karstensen


Hi Karsten #h
natürlich hab ich Deine Pilker ausprobiert,aber ich hatte nicht "meinen" Tag.
Hab sie erstmal zum "aromatisieren" in die Tiefkühltruhe neben ein Paar Heringe gelegt.Das näxte mal haben sie dann ordentlich geschmack angenommen und ich werde traumhaft damit fangen 
Die "Pilkis" sehen sehr gut aus und sind Qualitativ sehr hochwertig  verarbeitet.Eisele halt :q
Ich werde Dir noch Berichten was ich damit fange.Evtl. bin ich demnächst mal auf der Sagas-Bank mit anderen Boardies zum fischen #h


----------



## norge_klaus (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Na da sind ja schon tolle Fotos bei ! Gleich gibts legger Dorschfilet......und dann mache ich mich mal auch noch an die Tastatur.

 #h  #h  #h norge_klaus


----------



## stadtmaus (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Jungs #h ,

ich bedanke mich für einen klasse Sonntag #6 und finde es toll, daß ich tatsächlich angeln durfte und nicht als Gallionsfigur herhalten mußte. Hat zwar nix gebracht mit der Angelei aber so ein bißchen Schnurtüdelei mit Seeteufelfreund ist auch ganz schön gewesen :q :q .

Wir sehen uns im Februar in Berlin!


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Nun geh mal mit Hornie-hechteutin nicht so hart ins gefecht :q :q :q



Er weiß doch wie ich das meine und wer austeilt muss auch einstecken können. Ist ja alles nur Spaß, gelle Micha???? :q  #h


----------



## Jirko (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

mööööönsch, glaube wir ham was vergessen:

@ralle: mange takk für´n legger kümmellümmel #6 der war allerfeinst und ist gerutscht - am 12.02 gibt´s ne revange  #h


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Er weiß doch wie ich das meine und wer austeilt muss auch einstecken können. Ist ja alles nur Spaß, gelle Micha???? :q  #h



Aber klar doch Dennis . Ohne Spaß ist das Leben doch nichts . Um Opa noch mal zu zitieren : Lachen ist Gesund . Und da Opa schon mit dem Wind richtig lag , wird er da auch Recht haben , gelle.

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Honeyball (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Irgendwie entwickelt sich die Tour zur Neverendingstory.
Wir haben immer noch unsern Spaß, auch über 24 Stunden danach !!!
@oh_nemo (wegen "R-Gespräch")
Jörg, hätt ich mir etwa nach dem :v auch noch durch schlechte Laune den tollen Tag vermiesen sollen ???  |supergri    :m  |supergri    

Jedenfalls scheinen ja alle wohlbehalten zuhause aufgeschlagen zu sein mit der Power und dem Mut für neue Taten.  #6  #6  #6


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@Jirko
  Von wegen " Kutterangeln ist nicht mein Ding " man siehts





  Nicht böse sein,aber Beweis ist nunmal Beweis !!!!!!

  Der STF


----------



## Pete (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

martin...das foto ist der ultimative beweis...außerdem: man muss doch nicht unbedingt angeln, wenn man nur ruhe und spaß haben will...


----------



## haukep (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Wahnsinn, kaum ist man mal ein paar Stunden nicht am PC, muss man ohne Ende nachlesen     

Aaaaaalso, ich melde mich hiermit auch schonmal für die Tour im nächsten Jahr an


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Jo dann mal noch ein paar Fotos unseres Trips





  Japanrot " Laßt mich,ich möchte heute meinen Anzug testen !!! "











  Kleine Männerrunde und " Systemspionage "









  Die beiden,zwischen denen ich Stand " Norge Klaus und Stadtmaus "
  Sie vertüddelte sich mit mir ,damit er Fische fangen konnte,Genial !!!








  Sylverpasi hält " Ausschau " nach Fischen









  Bedächtiges Warten ( Was macht er anders,warum fängt er Fische und ich
  nur Heringe ??????? )







  Einer der neuen  " 7 Zwerge "








  Agalatze " Schnell weg damit,der riecht schon !!!! "








  Ein " cooles Gespräch " unter Männern und wenn jetzt keiner schaut
  habe ich meinen " Nasenwurm " auch gleich


  Wünsche viel Spaß beim Betrachten


  Der STF


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Super Foto´s STF!!!!!! Bin begeistert. Da hast Du mich ja ein paar Mal erwischt, ohne dass ich was bemerkt hatte. #6

Wer hatte eigentlich noch Heringe gefangen???


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Geile Fotos STF  

War ja scheinbar echt ne starke Aktion #6 

P.S. Die Mütze ist Hammer :q :q :q


----------



## Karstein (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Und anscheinend war die Ausfahrt von ABU mit ihren Flotations gesponsort? :m

Klasse Fotos, Martin! 

@ Jörg: na dann man Petri beim nächsten Mal, die lassen dich nicht im Stich, die Pilker!

@ Pete: haste perfekt gemacht und die Ehre von uns Binnenländern erfolgreich verteidigt, Kompli! :m


----------



## haukep (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@Dennis: Du warst der Einzige


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hier noch ein paar von unserem " Mini-Stammtisch " den Abend zuvor :






  Cola und Bier und " Ich " bin hier







  Kamerageiler Boardie ( AlfStone ) und schon die ersten " Anzeichen " bei 
  Honeyball





   Da wird überlegt wie man " STF " am nächsten Tag schachmatt setzt







  Geradezu die Augen sagen " 1 Bier zu viel !!!!!  |supergri|supergri






  " Wie kann ich STF nur ausschalten,wie,wie,wie ??????????????? "






 Noch einer auf der Jagd nach " Nasenwürmern " und " Was hör ich da,Pilker,Schnur,Beifänger,mit und ohne Blei ( Norge Klaus ) " 






  " Kohl und Pinkel macht Stinkel " oder " gebt mir bitte noch ´ne Schweinebacke "






  " Mach ruhig Fotos von mir,wirst schon sehen waste davon hast " :r






  Zu vorgerückter Stunde und einem schmackhaftem Mahl und einigen ebenso
  schmackhaften Bieren sehen Wir immer so aus |supergri|supergri

  Viel Spaß beim Wiedererkennen

  Der STF


----------



## haukep (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Coole Bilder! Ihr hattet ja anscheinend ne Menge Spaß


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Moin ,

@Karsten_Berlin

wir aus dem Angelland Schleswig Holstein wissen doch was sich gehört und haben uns dezent zurückgehalten , damit Ihr auch mal eine Chance habt  :q  .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## wombat (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

|wavey:   Hi Mädels

Wir: Uli,Sven & ich(Klaus/Wombat) wollen uns nochmal bei all'n bedanken.
Beim :
Prodozent-Ho Memo , Resissior-Aga , Locationmanager-Captain , Gaff-Crew , Die Hauptdarsteller:Käse-Salami-Rührei Brödchen - Kaffee - Mittagsessen , Comparsen:Angler 1-2-3-4-5-... (links von mir) , Angler 1-2-3-4-5-...(rechts von mir) .
Und besonders an meinen Madam (Finanzministerin), die es mir ermöglichte (ohne Nudelholz spuren auf'n Rübe) dabei zu sein.

G'day
Klaus  #6 

P.S. Gibts schon eine Anmeldeliste fürs nächste Treff  |kopfkrat


----------



## oh-nemo (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Wieso hat der Nikolaus denn ne blaue Mütze auf ???






Laggo nachdem er ein Leuchtfeuer eingeatmet hat :q






Mensch Jörg was is dat für´n goiler Hut?






Ich 
     will
    wieder
     auf 
      die....


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Bin dabei Jörg. Geile Foto´s.......


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Jörg, WO war der Nikolaus???? Warum durfte ich nicht in seinen dicken Sack langen???? Hab ich da was verpasst????


----------



## Karstein (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@ Michael: dat merk ich mir für 2005! :m


----------



## oh-nemo (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Jörg, WO war der Nikolaus???? Warum durfte ich nicht in seinen dicken Sack langen???? Hab ich da was verpasst????


Du hast doch am Nikolaustach gleich morgens einen in den Fellstiefel gesteckt :q
Der Nikolaus hat doch keinen dicken Sack,das war doch Hornie :q


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Moin ,

@ oh-nemo 

gib mir 5  |jump: 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Pffuuuiiiiiiiii!!!!!!
@Micha eine PN ist gerade unterwegs......


----------



## Agalatze (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

oh man ist das bild schrecklich von mir !!!
mensch jörg,das kannste an die nächste geisterbahn verkaufen und bist lebenslang saniert
mach das bloß weg |evil:


----------



## oh-nemo (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> oh man ist das bild schrecklich von mir !!!
> mensch jörg,das kannste an die nächste geisterbahn verkaufen und bist lebenslang saniert
> mach das bloß weg |evil:


Moin Aga, ich hab noch eins von Dir. Stell ich gleich mal rein :q


----------



## oh-nemo (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hier noch eins von Marcus S. aus H.


----------



## Pete (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

jungs, der zweitrechner rödelt grade...werd euch nachher noch ein kleines filmchen zum event reinstellen...is aber nicht lang...musste ja angestrengt angeln


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Na Pete. Hast Dich wieder von dem Pumpen erholt??? Bin total auf Dein Video gespannt!!!


----------



## Honeyball (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Hallo Leute,

der Background-Song auf Petes Super-Video hat mich gerade zu einem neuen Text inspiriert:

Das war die perfekte Welle,
das war der perfekte Tag,
auch wenn ich das Meer mit Welle
leider gar nicht gut vertrag' ...


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Moin ,
@Honeyball
Arbeitssuchender Pollack-Jäger mußt du ändern in Dichtener Pollack-Jäger :q .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Ich vermisse da noch ein paar Fotos...



 #y Medo mach ma  



Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Honeyball (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				 hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Arbeitssuchender Pollack-Jäger mußt du ändern in Dichtener Pollack-Jäger


 ...oder gleich "Anfütternder Dorsch-Nichtfänger"  :q


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

@Honeyball,konnte ja keiner Ahnen,das Du mit dem Gerede vom Vorabend
 am nächsten Tag ernst machst :v!!!!
 Denk aber nächste mal an die Speisekarte !!!!  Bitttttttttttttttttttteeeeee !!!



 Der STF


----------



## Medo (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich vermisse da noch ein paar Fotos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und hier sind sie....http://www.wischermanns.de/ms_forelle_04.htm


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Moin Moin,
klasse Bilder Medo .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Na endlich  
schieb die doch auch mal in`s board rein, das eine oder andere würde ich mir gerne noch mal größer anschauen. Sach mal das vorletzte Bild, da liegt einer auf`n Tisch. Leider sieht man vor lauter Buddeln nicht wer das war |kopfkrat  |supergri 

Ach jetzt sehe ich es auch, dauerte ein bischen der Bildaufbau.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Medo ich kann den Text auf dem Bild vor Jirko nicht lesen, das mit oh-nemo und mir.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Medo ich kann den Text auf dem Bild vor Jirko nicht lesen, das mit oh-nemo und mir.
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas




Also Andi das kann doch jeder lesen! Da steht ganz dick und FETT: *Ich hab Dich auch lieb!  * Das kann nur am ALTER liegen.... Streite das nicht ab. Ich konnte das lesen  :q  :q  :q  #h


----------



## haukep (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Wir schenken Ihm eine neue Brille, im Alter braucht man die öfters mal


----------



## Jirko (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

hehe medo #6 der tag war goooil... man hat klasse boardies kennengelernt... nett geklönt... frische meeresluft durch die nüstern gezogen... keine fische gefangen , was mir aber völlig schnuppe war/ist... kurz & knackig: schreit nach wiederholung... auch wenn ich kein kudderfahrer bin, würd ich mich freuen, bei´m kommenden boardieturn wieder dabei sein zu dürfen #6

PS: die pilsetten sind im übrigen nich meine... nene medo, nix mit berauschend :m


----------



## Alf Stone (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Obwohl sie nicht deine waren, scheinst du dich ja offensichtlich trotzdem zwischen den ganzen leeren Butteln sehr wohl gefühlt zu haben...


----------



## camper63 (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Danke Pete.... super Video!! #6  Da kriegt man doch wieder richtig Lust! |supergri


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Jirko saß bei mir am Tisch. Habe Ihm spannende Geschichten aus meiner Jugend erzählt |bla: , aber irgendwie wurde er dann müde... |kopfkrat 

Na ja, es lag wohl daran, das er morgens ziemlich früh aufstehen mußte.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Reppi (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*

Der alte Mann und das Meer........ |supergri 
Hier freut er sich innerlich wie er Jirko eingeschläfert hat !


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ms-Forelle Kapern !!!*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Der alte Mann und das Meer........ |supergri
> Hier freut er sich innerlich wie er Jirko eingeschläfert hat !



Das is ja mal `n gelungenes Foto von mir |supergri 

Ach Reppi, wegen 17er Fireline, ich hatte übrigens ein Wrack am Haken!

Gruß
Andreas


----------

